# Il TAS annulla la squalifica del Manchester City



## LukeLike (13 Luglio 2020)

Il Manchester City potrà partecipare alle coppe europee. Accolto il ricorso dei Citizens. Soltanto una multa di 10 milioni di euro per non aver collaborato con la UEFA nelle indagini.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Luglio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il Manchester City potrà partecipare alle coppe europee. Accolto il ricorso dei Citizens. Soltanto una multa di 10 milioni di euro per non aver collaborato con la UEFA nelle indagini.



Aveva ragione Leonardo, dovevamo combattere con la UEFA fino in fondo, altro che piegarsi al FPF come fa Gazzosa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il Manchester City potrà partecipare alle coppe europee. Accolto il ricorso dei Citizens. Soltanto una multa di 10 milioni di euro per non aver collaborato con la UEFA nelle indagini.



Godo. Come volevasi dimostrare, l’FPF non è altro che the new “fiscalità spagnola”, la scusa patetica di club che hanno proprietà che non vogliono spendere.


----------



## Pit96 (13 Luglio 2020)

Taaaac

Solo noi ci facciamo prendere per il naso


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il Manchester City potrà partecipare alle coppe europee. Accolto il ricorso dei Citizens. Soltanto una multa di 10 milioni di euro per non aver collaborato con la UEFA nelle indagini.



E questa è la risposta a chi parla di PROGEDDOHHH,FPF e menate varie. Buon lunedì a tutti e buon risveglio agli evoluti


----------



## Zanc9 (13 Luglio 2020)

Per aumentare il fatturato bisogna vincere. Per vincere ci vogliono i campioni. Per i campioni ci vogliono i soldi. Il percorso all'inverso non funziona


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E questa è la risposta a chi parla di PROGEDDOHHH,FPF e menate varie. Buon lunedì a tutti e buon risveglio agli evoluti



No ma figurati, abbiamo fatto benissimo lo scorso anno ad accettare la squalifica, anzi, riteniamoci fortunati...


----------



## Solo (13 Luglio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il Manchester City potrà partecipare alle coppe europee. Accolto il ricorso dei Citizens. Soltanto una multa di 10 milioni di euro per non aver collaborato con la UEFA nelle indagini.


Taaaaaaaaaac.

Si sapeva. FPF è la scusa per chi non vuole spendere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Luglio 2020)

PUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA

è qui che si ride oggi???????????

gazidis prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr............. parla ancora di progetto virtuoso e di bilancio adesso... asino.


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Godo. Come volevasi dimostrare, l’FPF non è altro che the new “fiscalità spagnola”, la scusa patetica di club che hanno proprietà che non vogliono spendere.



Hai notizie di mister FAINANSIAL FER PLEI?Alla prossima intervista di Berluscaroni voglio un cecchino che gli apra la testa appena parla di conti e bilancio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> PUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> è qui che si ride oggi???????????
> 
> gazidis prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr............. parla ancora di progetto virtuoso e di bilancio adesso... asino.



Non è possibile agire al di fuori del FPF cit.


----------



## Route66 (13 Luglio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il Manchester City potrà partecipare alle coppe europee. Accolto il ricorso dei Citizens. Soltanto una multa di 10 milioni di euro per non aver collaborato con la UEFA nelle indagini.



CVD
E adesso belli tranquilli data una bella piallata alla giuve in champion(se passano i rispettivi turni...)


----------



## Pit96 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No ma figurati, abbiamo fatto benissimo lo scorso anno ad accettare la squalifica, anzi, riteniamoci fortunati...



Accettare? Ci siamo pure messi d'accordo per la squalifica. Per poi non averne una in CL... ah peccato che non ci siamo qualificati nemmeno quest'anno


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No ma figurati, abbiamo fatto benissimo lo scorso anno ad accettare la squalifica, anzi, riteniamoci fortunati...



Eh be', il capolavoro di Gazidis. Prendere una barca di soldi per farci genuflettere al cospetto di una banda di parrucconi che non riesce ad imporre regole medievali. Aspetto il tifoso ragioniere che venga a spiegarci come mai il City sia stato riammesso dal Tas nonostante il reato di lesa maestà nei confronti del fu Fpf.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Luglio 2020)

Grande Gaz , continua così, il tuo operato lo giudichiamo tra 20 anni


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Taaaaaaaaaac.
> 
> Si sapeva. FPF è la scusa per chi non vuole spendere.



E a tutti i fresconi (per non dire altro) che diranno "eh ma City e PSG hanno proprietà uniche al mondo" va ricordato che i club della cosiddetta elite che non aggirano l’FPF non lo fanno perché non ne hanno bisogno, essendo l’FPF creato per loro affinché mantengano il dominio e club una volta piccoli come Chelsea, City e PSG, o nobili decadute come noi, non possano infastidirli.

Quindi è ovvio che non combattessero il giochino creato apposta per loro.

Anche perché credete che club come Real, Barca, Bayern, la stessa Rube, avrebbero problemi ad aggirare l’Fpf? Non lo fanno perché gli torna comodo, sanno che con l’FPF vinceranno sempre loro in campionato perché taglia fuori i competitors e in CL vinceranno a turno senza fastidi da parvenu e nobili decadute che vogliono tornare grandi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E a tutti i fresconi (per non dire altro) che diranno "eh ma City e PSG hanno proprietà uniche al mondo" va ricordato che i club della cosiddetta elite che non aggirano l’FPF non lo fanno perché non ne hanno bisogno, essendo l’FPF creato per loro affinché mantengano il dominio e club una volta piccoli come Chelsea, City e PSG, o nobili decadute come noi, non possano infastidirli.
> 
> Quindi è ovvio che non combattessero il giochino creato apposta per loro.



Zio Zosimo intanto pare sia nuovamente scomparso, in seguito alla sentenza del TAS.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> PUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> è qui che si ride oggi???????????
> 
> gazidis prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr............. parla ancora di progetto virtuoso e di bilancio adesso... asino.



E anche certi tifosi ora vengano a dirci che ci vogliono 10 anni per vincere e altri 5 per avere i primi giocatori di livello internazionale in rosa. Vengano a dirci che dovremo mangiare pane e acqua ancora per un lustro.


----------



## Andris (13 Luglio 2020)

è definitivo o la UEFA può fare ricorso a sua volta ?


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Luglio 2020)

Calma ragazzi,quella che oggi ci appare una vittoria non farà altro che farci aumentare il nervoso quando la nostra proprietà continuerà a menzionare il fu FPF. La nota positivissima è che oggi agli occhi di potenziali investitori non saremmo una zavorra.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il Manchester City potrà partecipare alle coppe europee. Accolto il ricorso dei Citizens. Soltanto una multa di 10 milioni di euro per non aver collaborato con la UEFA nelle indagini.



Il problema è che il City non aveva -150 mln a bilancio...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Calma ragazzi,quella che oggi ci appare una vittoria non farà altro che farci aumentare il nervoso quando la nostra proprietà continuerà a menzionare il fu FPF. *La nota positivissima è che oggi agli occhi di potenziali investitori non saremmo una zavorra*.



Esatto. Poi se avremo la sfiga enorme che nessun proprietario da Milan vorrà investire nel club è un altro paio di maniche. Ma non credo proprio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che il City non aveva -150 mln a bilancio...



Certo, il problema è quello...

Per forza non li aveva, con tutti i soldi pompati dalla proprietà nel bilancio era impossibile avere quel passivo. È una farsa dai.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che il City non aveva -150 mln a bilancio...



Arridaje


----------



## alcyppa (13 Luglio 2020)

Hehehehe

"Non capite, anche se arriva il mega proprietario non può investire quanto gli pare"

Almeno si spera la si finirà di scrivere sta porcheria.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Hehehehe
> 
> "Non capite, anche se arriva il mega proprietario non può investire quanto gli pare"
> 
> Almeno si spera la si finirà di scrivere sta porcheria.



Troppo ottimista. Il lavaggio del cervello è stato fatto così bene da generare veri e propri mostri.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Arridaje



Aridaje cosa?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Arridaje



Come se noi avremmo avuto -150 con un proprietario che immettesse centinaia di milioni di euro suoi nel bilancio ogni anno. Ormai sta storia è una barzelletta.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che il City non aveva -150 mln a bilancio...



Ti credo che non li aveva, il proprietario ha pompato soldi di tasca sua nel bilancio della società spacciandoli per soldi provenienti dalle sponsorizzazioni.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come se noi avremmo avuto -150 con un proprietario che immettesse centinaia di milioni di euro suoi nel bilancio ogni anno. Ormai sta storia è una barzelletta.



Già. Vaglielo a spiegare che il city non ha il nostro passivo perché il proprietario ha immesso soldi suoi nel bilancio. E il Fpf piange


----------



## kipstar (13 Luglio 2020)

adesso chi parlerà ancora di FFP ?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> adesso chi parlerà ancora di FFP ?



Chi ha voglia di essere preso per il culo. O chi è contento con la povertà imposta per decreto da quella RIDICOLA FARSA chiamata FPF.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> adesso chi parlerà ancora di FFP ?



Il ragionier Filini e' in attesa di una velina da parte della proprietà per giustificare l' ingiustificabile. Non preoccuparti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Chi ha voglia di essere preso per il culo. O chi è contento con la povertà imposta per decreto da quella RIDICOLA FARSA chiamata FPF.



No ma ora veniteci a parlare di lustri di lacrime e sangue, di dieci anni ad essere ottimisti per tornare ciò che eravamo ecc ecc.

Venite evoluti, venite.

Veniteci a fare le supercazzole sui giovani, sui broggeddi, e su tutte le altre menate.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il Manchester City potrà partecipare alle coppe europee. Accolto il ricorso dei Citizens. Soltanto una multa di 10 milioni di euro per non aver collaborato con la UEFA nelle indagini.



Capisco che siamo tifosi..ma mi viene da ridere quando leggo paralleli tra il Milan e il Manchester City..

Il City oltre ad un fatturato che viaggia sui 650 milioni di euro (noi non arriviamo a 250) ha chiuso 5 esercizi di fila in utile mentre noi viaggiamo con rossi di bilancio che stazionano tra i -50 e -90 milioni all'anno...

Fate voi se può esserci un qualche parallelo tra noi e loro


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Capisco che siamo tifosi..ma mi viene da ridere quando leggo paralleli tra il Milan e il Manchester City..
> 
> Il City oltre ad un fatturato che viaggia sui 650 milioni di euro (noi non arriviamo a 250) ha chiuso 5 esercizi di fila in utile mentre noi viaggiamo con rossi di bilancio che stazionano tra i -50 e -90 milioni all'anno...
> 
> Fate voi se può esserci un qualche parallelo tra noi e loro



Evvaiiii. Ecco la prima


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Capisco che siamo tifosi..ma mi viene da ridere quando leggo paralleli tra il Milan e il Manchester City..
> 
> Il City oltre ad un fatturato che viaggia sui 650 milioni di euro (noi non arriviamo a 250) ha chiuso 5 esercizi di fila in utile mentre noi viaggiamo con rossi di bilancio che stazionano tra i -50 e -90 milioni all'anno...
> 
> Fate voi se può esserci un qualche parallelo tra noi e loro



Ha chiuso in utile per i capitali a fondo perduto pompati dalla proprietà a getto continuo. Non per altro. Non è difficile da capire.

Così come l’Inda ha raddoppiato il suo fatturato dall’arrivo di Suning grazie ai capitali immessi dal cinese, c’era anche un thread di Superlollo al riguardo. 

Stupirsi che una macchina nella quale viene immessa benzina vada meglio di una nella quale non viene immessa è abbastanza singolare.

Infatti la UEFA voleva punire il City proprio per questo, perché la loro proprietà è andata oltre i limiti nel pompare capitali personali nel club. Solo che l’ha preso in culo.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ha chiuso in utile per i capitali a fondo perduto pompati dalla proprietà a getto continuo. Non per altro. Non è difficile da capire.
> 
> Così come l’Inda ha raddoppiato il suo fatturato dall’arrivo di Suning grazie ai capitali immessi dal cinese, c’era anche un thread di Superlollo al riguardo.
> 
> Stupirsi che una macchina nella quale viene immessa benzina vada meglio di una nella quale non viene immessa è abbastanza singolare.



Quindi praticamente basterebbe pompare il bilancio con sponsorizzazioni fittizie?


----------



## alcyppa (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Troppo ottimista. Il lavaggio del cervello è stato fatto così bene da generare veri e propri mostri.



Si, hai ragione


----------



## gabri65 (13 Luglio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Aveva ragione Leonardo, dovevamo combattere con la UEFA fino in fondo, altro che piegarsi al FPF come fa Gazzosa.



Stroncato sul nascere quando hanno capito che faceva sul serio. Come Boban. Sono stati usati e basta.

A quest'ora eravamo in CL, rendiamocene conto.

Mica ci voleva un genio per capirlo. Ma il Demonio, no, non esiste.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quindi praticamente basterebbe pompare il bilancio con sponsorizzazioni fittizie?



Si. City e Psg non avrebbero mai potuto mantenere il posto che hanno altrimenti, perché senza capitali della proprietà non hanno ancora il seguito internazionale di tifosi che garantisca un fatturato altissimo.

Togli i capitali della proprietà a questi due club, e tornerebbero nella mediocrità. Magari non come un tempo ma non potrebbero comprendere contro the powers that be.

Per questo mi viene da ridere quando leggo che gli unici top club che hanno violato l’FPF sono CITY e PSG: dovevano farlo, per vincere, altrimenti non avrebbero avuto chance contro the powers that be (che hanno istituito questo giochetto per pararsi il culo a vicenda, dominare impunemente i propri campionati senza fastidi dalla concorrenza, e vincere a turno a livello internazionale) come non hanno chance le nobili decadute rimaste fuori dal giro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Luglio 2020)

ragazzi tutto vero quello che dite e io godo copiosamente per la figura di M della UEFA ma i bilanci del Milan non sono minimamente paragonabili a quelli del City. 

Quelli fatturano il triplo di noi e hanno chiuso gli ultimi anni in positivo, noi arriviamo da .-180milioni , -150milioni ecc ecc. 

Capito che stiamo parlando di due cose differenti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ragazzi tutto vero quello che dite e io godo copiosamente per la figura di M della UEFA ma i bilanci del Milan non sono minimamente paragonabili a quelli del City.
> 
> Quelli fatturano il triplo di noi e hanno chiuso gli ultimi anni in positivo, noi arriviamo da .-180milioni , -150milioni ecc ecc.
> 
> Capito che stiamo parlando di due cose differenti.



Se avessimo una proprietà che pompa soldi nel bilancio anche noi avremmo un bilancio in positivo. È questo il punto.

La Uefa, ripeto, voleva punire il City perché la sua proprietà avrebbe immesso più capitali di quelli consentiti.

Noi siamo nella melma perché ci pieghiamo ad un regolamento farsa, il City è in alto perché lo trasgredisce e lo porta davanti alle sedi opportune.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se avessimo una proprietà che pompa soldi nel bilancio anche noi avremmo un bilancio in positivo. È questo il punto.



Ok allora concordo, basterebbe sistemare il bilancio con sponsorizzazioni parallele. Come ampiamente già detto.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si. City e Psg non avrebbero mai potuto mantenere il posto che hanno altrimenti, perché senza capitali della proprietà non hanno ancora il seguito internazionale di tifosi che garantisca un fatturato altissimo.
> 
> Togli i capitali della proprietà a questi due club, e tornerebbero nella mediocrità. Magari non come un tempo ma non potrebbero comprendere contro the powers that be.
> 
> Per questo mi viene da ridere quando leggo che gli unici top club che hanno violato l’FPF sono CITY e PSG: dovevano farlo, per vincere, altrimenti non avrebbero avuto chance contro the powers that be (che hanno istituito questo giochetto per pararsi il culo a vicenda, dominare impunemente i propri campionati senza fastidi dalla concorrenza, e vincere a turno a livello internazionale) come non hanno chance le nobili decadute rimaste fuori dal giro.



Allora se basta “pompare” soldi la situazione è semplice e non vedo perché esista il FPF.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Luglio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ragazzi tutto vero quello che dite e io godo copiosamente per la figura di M della UEFA ma i bilanci del Milan non sono minimamente paragonabili a quelli del City.
> 
> Quelli fatturano il triplo di noi e hanno chiuso gli ultimi anni in positivo, noi arriviamo da .-180milioni , -150milioni ecc ecc.
> 
> Capito che stiamo parlando di due cose differenti.



E allora che te lo prendi a fare il Milan? Di forza, poi.

Come se mi prendo una vecchia Ferrari scassata e la voglio far ritornare ai vecchi splendori portandola dal meccanico sotto casa e pretendo di competere con chi si è comprato l'ultimo modello.

Poi metto 20 euro di benzina perché non ho altro, e girello per il mio paesino, mentre gli altri vanno in gita a Montecarlo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok allora concordo, basterebbe sistemare il bilancio con sponsorizzazioni parallele. Come ampiamente già detto.



Ma è ovvio. C’è però chi preferisce dire che l’unica strada sia ingoiare melma per lustri e FORSE, AD ESSERE OTTIMISTI (ci tengono a sottolinearla, la parte sull’ottimismo, quando dicono queste cose ) tornare tra dieci anni.


----------



## overlord (13 Luglio 2020)

AHUHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUAHAUHAUA
sempre detto che il fainanscialfeirplei è una grandissima ca k ta. La più immensa perculazione della storia dei tifosi di calcio.
Siamo solo noi imb ecilloni che siamo riusciti a farci squalificare. Che degrado mamma mia.


----------



## Lambro (13 Luglio 2020)

Alla fin fine come sempre contano quelli che realmente comandano, ovvero quelli coi soldi le amicizie etcetc.
Una multina da 10mln, che per loro son quisquiglie e fine dei pensieri.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allora se basta “pompare” soldi la situazione è semplice e non vedo perché esista il FPF.



Esiste(va) per proteggere lo status quo, per impedire che i Bayern, le Ndranghetus, i Real e i Barca venissero sfidati da club "parvenu" come City e Psg e da nobili decadute vogliose di rivalsa.

Infatti fare ciò che ha fatto il City non era permesso dalle regole Uefa, che voleva punirli.

Peccato che appena qualcuno si è cotto il razzo, tutta l’impalcatura a sostegno dello status quo e che voleva imporre la povertà per decreto a chiunque non facesse parte del cerchio magico, sia crollata come la paper tiger che è.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (13 Luglio 2020)

ok buttare tutto nel calderone ma i casi di Milan e City sono diversi.

Detto ciò dovevano essere puniti pure loro.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> ok buttare tutto nel calderone ma i casi di Milan e City sono diversi.
> 
> Detto ciò dovevano essere puniti pure loro.



Guarda che una regola o vale per tutti o non vale per nessuno. Dire che il nostro caso sia diverso da quello del City perché i fatturati sono diversi è sbagliato. Ce ne rendiamo conto o no?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> ok buttare tutto nel calderone ma i casi di Milan e City sono diversi.



Guarda che è per questo che volevano punirli: perché il loro bilancio non era frutto del club e dei suoi tifosi ma della proprietà. Non era un bilancio frutto della forza intrinseca del club. Se non si ha chiaro questo inutile proseguire. Altroché buttare tutto nel calderone.



Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Guarda che una regola o vale per tutti o non vale per nessuno. Dire che il nostro caso sia diverso da quello del City perché i fatturati sono diversi è sbagliato. Ce ne rendiamo conto o no?


 
Anche perché la Uefa voleva punirli proprio PER COME sono arrivati ad avere quel fatturato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No ma figurati, abbiamo fatto benissimo lo scorso anno ad accettare la squalifica, anzi, riteniamoci fortunati...



una perla quella, mi ricordo ancora i caroselli per l'accordo uefa-gazzosa ahahaahahaaah


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> una perla quella, mi ricordo ancora i caroselli per l'accordo uefa-gazzosa ahahaahahaaah



I gobbi scrivono "Fossi﻿ un tifoso dell'Inter o Milan sarei molto ma molto incavolato per questa cos﻿a... "

E hanno ragione, per una volta.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Luglio 2020)

Ma davvero pensate che la nostra situazione era ed paragonabile a quella del City? Sono due casi completamente diversi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ma davvero pensate che la nostra situazione era ed paragonabile a quella del City? Sono due casi completamente diversi



Niente da fare. Non si può né si vuole capire.

Mi autocito visto che altrimenti mi ripeterei



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come se noi avremmo avuto -150 con un proprietario che immettesse centinaia di milioni di euro suoi nel bilancio ogni anno. Ormai sta storia è una barzelletta.






A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ha chiuso in utile per i capitali a fondo perduto pompati dalla proprietà a getto continuo. Non per altro. Non è difficile da capire.
> 
> Così come l’Inda ha raddoppiato il suo fatturato dall’arrivo di Suning grazie ai capitali immessi dal cinese, c’era anche un thread di Superlollo al riguardo.
> 
> ...



Ti è chiaro ora il perché "i due casi sono diversi"?


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allora se basta “pompare” soldi la situazione è semplice e non vedo perché esista il FPF.



questa cosa è ufficiale da oggi.
oggi il fpf muore ufficialmente, fino a ieri era solo una scusa per le società che non volevano investire per tenere buoni i tifosi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> I gobbi scrivono "Fossi﻿ un tifoso dell'Inter o Milan sarei molto ma molto incavolato per questa cos﻿a... "
> 
> E hanno ragione, per una volta.



sbagliano ancora invece, io sono felice ahahahahahah. 
sai perchè dicono così? perchè sono loro ad essere incavolati... hanno paura... il fpf faceva comodo solo a loro in italia. adesso se arriva qualcuno che vuol spendere loro sono fregati.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Luglio 2020)

Ma voi che parlate di situazioni diverse tra Milan e City e usate l'argomentazione del bilancio per perorare la vostra causa, che difficoltà avete a capire che il bilancio del Manchester City è TRUCCATO ed è proprio per questo che la UEFA voleva punirli?


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok allora concordo, basterebbe sistemare il bilancio con sponsorizzazioni parallele. Come ampiamente già detto.



Eh beh? Quanti anni ti sono serviti per capirlo? 
Lo ribadiamo da ANNI.
da anni invece chi non vuole sentire ci dice che il nostro bilancio è in rosso... E grazie al cats... E loro sarebbe in utile se non avessero fatto quello che hanno fatto? Il fatturato non sarebbe MAI arrivato a 650 mln se non avessero pompato soldi, comprato giocatori. 
Ora invece mi sembra che abbiano un potere tale da poterci arruvate senza fare troppi magheggi. 

Ma intanto lo hanno fatto per quasi un decennio. 
Mentre i nostri in un decennio non hanno messo 1 euro i. Sponsorizzazioni. 
Cosa che si poteva fare. 

Gli altri non solo hanno fatto quello che era autorizzato ma hanno pure fatto peggio. 

E devo leggere chi difende elliott? Chi difende Gazidis? Chi difende il progetto lacrime e sangue per tornare in CL tra un decennio e lottare per lo scudetto tra venti e se abbiamo lavorato bene con la primavera potere lottare in Champions tra 30.



Oggi è saltato tutto. 
Lo abbiamo ripetuto fino alla nausea. 
Anzi lo stiamo ancora ripetendo in queste ore. 

Ora però li vodtei leggere i ragionieri.
Cosa altro troveranno?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma voi che parlate di situazioni diverse tra Milan e City e usate l'argomentazione del bilancio per perorare la vostra causa, che difficoltà avete a capire che il bilancio del Manchester City è TRUCCATO ed è proprio per questo che la UEFA voleva punirli?



Oh, non è difficile da capire, eh.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sbagliano ancora invece, io sono felice ahahahahahah.
> sai perchè dicono così? perchè sono loro ad essere incavolati... hanno paura... il fpf faceva comodo solo a loro in italia. adesso se arriva qualcuno che vuol spendere loro sono fregati.



Già.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Eh beh? Quanti anni ti sono serviti per capirlo?
> Lo ribadiamo da ANNI.
> da anni invece chi non vuole sentire ci dice che il nostro bilancio è in rosso... E grazie al cats... E loro sarebbe in utile se non avessero fatto quello che hanno fatto? Il fatturato non sarebbe MAI arrivato a 650 mln se non avessero pompato soldi, comprato giocatori.
> Ora invece mi sembra che abbiano un potere tale da poterci arruvate senza fare troppi magheggi.
> ...



Dove sono i ragionieri, i "lucidi", i "realisti" del forum? Quelli che non credono alle Fate Turchine? Dove sono, ora? Perché non scrivono nulla?

Perché non tornano a ripeterci che "Idiott’s way is the only way" e che ad essere ottimisti potremo tornare tra un decennio?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Zio [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] dove sei?


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dove sono i ragionieri, i "lucidi", i "realisti" del forum? Quelli che non credono alle Fate Turchine? Dove sono, ora? Perché non scrivono nulla?
> 
> Perché non tornano a ripeterci che "Idiott’s way is the only way" e che ad essere ottimisti potremo tornare tra un decennio?



Sono ancora in attesa di veline da Casa Milan. Curioso di sapere cosa si inventeranno stavolta. La prima motivazione, ovvero la differenza dei bilanci è talmente puerile che fa ridere da sola.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Evvaiiii. Ecco la prima





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ha chiuso in utile per i capitali a fondo perduto pompati dalla proprietà a getto continuo. Non per altro. Non è difficile da capire.
> 
> Così come l’Inda ha raddoppiato il suo fatturato dall’arrivo di Suning grazie ai capitali immessi dal cinese, c’era anche un thread di Superlollo al riguardo.
> 
> ...



Ragazzi se volete continuare a raccontarvi la barzelletta che noi siamo tenuti in stato comatoso per volere di qualche mano oscura siete liberi di farlo..
Io sono invece convinto che siamo in questa situazione drammatica per oltre 10 anni di GESTIONE SPORTIVA ignobile, fatta da mascalzoni o incapaci che sono riusciti nella clamorosa impresa di azzerare il tasso tecnico della squadra, devastare i bilanci e mantenere i ricavi fermi ai livelli del 2006 (mentre tutto il resto dei top club europei ha minimo raddoppiato i ricavi)

In questo contesto la colpa è di chi sta lavorando da oltre un anno per lo stadio (il resto di europa si muoveva 15 anni fa) e che ha comunque finanziato gli ultimi 2 mercati (che a conti fatti ci mettono al 3° posto in Italia come soldi spesi)..

Siamo un grande Milan? NO
Siamo ridotti così perché Elliott non fa 50 milioni di sponsorizzazione fasulla (a cui non è obbligato)? NO

Il resto lo lascio a voi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sono ancora in attesa di veline da Casa Milan. Curioso di sapere cosa si inventeranno stavolta. La prima motivazione, ovvero la differenza dei bilanci è talmente puerile che fa ridere da sola.



Non è puerile, è sciocca (per usare un eufemismo) visto che la Uefa proprio per come sono arrivati a quei bilanci voleva punirli.


----------



## cris (13 Luglio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il Manchester City potrà partecipare alle coppe europee. Accolto il ricorso dei Citizens. Soltanto una multa di 10 milioni di euro per non aver collaborato con la UEFA nelle indagini.



Cosa ho detto ieri? Con tutte le tangenti che si sono presi, figuriamoci


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il Manchester City potrà partecipare alle coppe europee. Accolto il ricorso dei Citizens. Soltanto una multa di 10 milioni di euro per non aver collaborato con la UEFA nelle indagini.



Perche, qualcuno aveva dubbi? Solo Berluscaroni e Saitama evocano ad ogni intervista sta farsa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se volete continuare a raccontarvi la barzelletta che noi siamo tenuti in stato comatoso per volere di qualche mano oscura siete liberi di farlo..
> Io sono invece convinto che siamo in questa situazione drammatica per oltre 10 anni di GESTIONE SPORTIVA ignobile, fatta da mascalzoni o incapaci che sono riusciti nella clamorosa impresa di azzerare il tasso tecnico della squadra, devastare i bilanci e mantenere i ricavi fermi ai livelli del 2006 (mentre tutto il resto dei top club europei ha minimo raddoppiato i ricavi)
> 
> In questo contesto la colpa è di chi sta lavorando da oltre un anno per lo stadio (il resto di europa si muoveva 15 anni fa) e che ha comunque finanziato gli ultimi 2 mercati (che a conti fatti ci mettono al 3° posto in Italia come soldi spesi)..
> ...



Il punto è che come dimostrato di scuse per non spendere o per prendere solo scommesse e non giocatori affermati che ci risolleverebbero non ce ne sono. E la vittoria del City lo dimostra.

Quindi si, siamo ridotti così anche per quello. Perché di scuse per non avere giocatori di livello internazionale in rosa non ce n’erano, se non la tirchieria delle varie proprietà.

E il nostro bilancio è fermo al 2006 proprio grazie a chi, sia prima che dopo, non ci ha messo e non ci mette una lira per alzarlo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Zio [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] dove sei?



Non credo abbia retto l'urto della notizia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Evvaiiii. Ecco la prima





Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sono ancora in attesa di veline da Casa Milan. Curioso di sapere cosa si inventeranno stavolta. La prima motivazione, ovvero la differenza dei bilanci è talmente puerile che fa ridere da sola.



Ma poi mi fa ridere perché l'ultima volta che abbiamo lottato e ci siamo fatti riammettere siamo poi riusciti a fare una figura di melma pure in EL...
L'anno dopo ci hanno cazziato di nuovo (e sfido, visto che invece di adeguarci come hanno fatto inter e roma abbiamo continuato bellamente coi -100 di bilancio) che avremmo dovuto fare? nuovo ricorso e altra figura di melma? strategia davvero geniale...bello ogni anno dover fare ricorsi se per caso succede che ci qualifichiamo per le coppe..


----------



## wildfrank (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No ma figurati, abbiamo fatto benissimo lo scorso anno ad accettare la squalifica, anzi, riteniamoci fortunati...



Aggiungerei anche *privilegiati*.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il punto è che come dimostrato di scuse per non spendere o per prendere *solo scommesse e non giocatori affermati* che ci risolleverebbero non ce ne sono. E la vittoria del City lo dimostra.



Dipinti come l'udinese..ma in estate abbiamo preso Leao spendendo 35 milioni, Theo a oltre 20 e Bennacer per una 15ina...certo non siamo la Juve ma abbiamo speso comunque più di altri..e rammento i 70 milioni gettati nel water da Leo a gennaio se ce ne fossimo scordati...

Ah, il tutto sempre al netto di praticamente zero cessioni...


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

Un abbraccio ad uno dei sostenitori e fautori del fpf, Andrea Agnelli. A casa. Adesso che è stata dichiarata guerra al fpf, vediamo di buttare giù sta farsa, che ha già fatto parecchi danni. Comunque mi aspetto arbitraggi a senso unico contro il city, e la Juve va in finale in semifinale in carrozza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dipinti come l'udinese..ma in estate abbiamo preso Leao spendendo 35 milioni, Theo a oltre 20 e Bennacer per una 15ina...certo non siamo la Juve ma abbiamo speso comunque più di altri..e rammento i 70 milioni gettati nel water da Leo a gennaio se ce ne fossimo scordati...
> 
> Ah, il tutto sempre al netto di praticamente zero cessioni...



Giocatori affermati quelli che hai citato?

Bravi eh, specie Theo, ma o prendi undici Theo (abbastanza impossibile se non in un decennio) oppure devi prendere anche giocatori già pronti per tornare.

Noi credevamo di non poterlo fare invece come ha dimostrato il CITY è possibilissimo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Zio [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] dove sei?



Sono qui.

Devo leggere la sentenza, ma non posso in prima istanza che concordare che sembri una pietra tombale sui principi del FpF.

Come sai la ritengo una cosa sbagliatissima, che fa male al calcio e stravolgerà in negativo il calcio, ma non posso che concordare che questa sentenza affermi che fare i furbi è premiante e quindi, chi vuole emergere velocemente apra il portafoglio e faccia il furbo.

Non mi piace, non mi auguro che la mia proprietà faccia così, ma a questo punto va vista come una via percorribile (con il magnante alle spalle).

Speriamo in un appello dell'Uefa che ribalti la sentenza.

Un mondo del calcio totalmente in mano ad arabi e russi mi fa un pò schifo,


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se volete continuare a raccontarvi la barzelletta che noi siamo tenuti in stato comatoso per volere di qualche mano oscura siete liberi di farlo..
> Io sono invece convinto che siamo in questa situazione drammatica per oltre 10 anni di GESTIONE SPORTIVA ignobile, fatta da mascalzoni o incapaci che sono riusciti nella clamorosa impresa di azzerare il tasso tecnico della squadra, devastare i bilanci e mantenere i ricavi fermi ai livelli del 2006 (mentre tutto il resto dei top club europei ha minimo raddoppiato i ricavi)
> 
> In questo contesto la colpa è di chi sta lavorando da oltre un anno per lo stadio (il resto di europa si muoveva 15 anni fa) e che ha comunque finanziato gli ultimi 2 mercati (che a conti fatti ci mettono al 3° posto in Italia come soldi spesi)..
> ...



E aggiungiamo pure che non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire...Chi ha evocato mani oscure qui non si sa. Stiamo solo commentando l' evidenza e la realtà è che chi vuole vincere utilizza tutti i modi leciti e non. Chi invece tira a campare usa il metodo Eliott/Gazidis.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma poi mi fa ridere perché l'ultima volta che abbiamo lottato e ci siamo fatti riammettere siamo poi riusciti a fare una figura di melma pure in EL...
> L'anno dopo ci hanno cazziato di nuovo (e sfido, visto che invece di adeguarci come hanno fatto inter e roma abbiamo continuato bellamente coi -100 di bilancio) che avremmo dovuto fare? nuovo ricorso e altra figura di melma? strategia davvero geniale...bello ogni anno dover fare ricorsi se per caso succede che ci qualifichiamo per le coppe..



Mi sa che non hai ancora capito


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Un abbraccio ad uno dei sostenitori e fautori del fpf, Andrea Agnelli. A casa. Adesso che è stata dichiarata guerra al fpf, vediamo di buttare giù sta farsa, che ha già fatto parecchi danni. Comunque mi aspetto arbitraggi a senso unico contro il city, e la Juve va in finale in semifinale in carrozza.



Dovrà essere guerra totale.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se volete continuare a raccontarvi la barzelletta che noi siamo tenuti in stato comatoso per volere di qualche mano oscura siete liberi di farlo..
> Io sono invece convinto che siamo in questa situazione drammatica per oltre 10 anni di GESTIONE SPORTIVA ignobile, fatta da mascalzoni o incapaci che sono riusciti nella clamorosa impresa di azzerare il tasso tecnico della squadra, devastare i bilanci e mantenere i ricavi fermi ai livelli del 2006 (mentre tutto il resto dei top club europei ha minimo raddoppiato i ricavi)
> 
> In questo contesto la colpa è di chi sta lavorando da oltre un anno per lo stadio (il resto di europa si muoveva 15 anni fa) e che ha comunque finanziato gli ultimi 2 mercati (che a conti fatti ci mettono al 3° posto in Italia come soldi spesi)..
> ...



Tranquillo, come con i cinesi, arriverai più in là a capire. Non c'è fretta non ti preoccupare


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Un abbraccio ad uno dei sostenitori e fautori del fpf, Andrea Agnelli. A casa. Adesso che è stata dichiarata guerra al fpf, vediamo di buttare giù sta farsa, che ha già fatto parecchi danni. Comunque mi aspetto arbitraggi a senso unico contro il city, e la Juve va in finale in semifinale in carrozza.



Ma figurati. Da Hardcore ovviamente la linea sarà quella di pieno sostegno alla UEFA e alle regole. Il tutto, farcito da un po’ di sano mondialismo da parte di Saitama


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Luglio 2020)

La UEFA escludendoci dalle coppe ci ha salvato dal fallimento (cit.)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E aggiungiamo pure che non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire...Chi ha evocato mani oscure qui non si sa. Stiamo solo commentando l' evidenza e la realtà è che chi vuole vincere utilizza tutti i modi leciti e non. Chi invece tira a campare usa il metodo Eliott/Gazidis.



Puro Vangelo.


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2020)

In ogni caso, cosa volete che conti la Uefa con le sue regole da strapazzo. I padroni del vapore, ovviamente, sono quelli mettono soldi e producono spettacolo. Sono i grandi club a dettare la linea, come è giusto che sia.


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La UEFA escludendoci dalle coppe ci ha salvato dal fallimento (cit.)



Ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Luglio 2020)

Letto ora che una delle motivazioni principali per la sentenza è che la maggior parte delle violazioni principali risultassero prescritte (vengono prescritte dopo 5 anni).
Solo perchè la UEFA li ha beccati tardi non sono stati squalificati.

Insomma, ladri, meritano la squalifica, ma visto che hanno occultato le prove e interferito con le indagini (sono stati condannati per questo), in modo efficiente, vengono premiati con la riammissione alle coppe.

Non mi piace e non chiederò mai che la mia proprietà faccia altrettanto, anche perchè adesso ti beccherebbero subito.
Voi rimanete pure della vostra idea.

Ma immagino che la UEFA non commetterà più questo errore.

Nel frattempo mi sorprenderebbe tantissimo vedere il City alzare la coppa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sono qui.
> 
> Devo leggere la sentenza, ma non posso in prima istanza che concordare che sembri una pietra tombale sui principi del FpF.
> 
> ...



Punti di vista.

A me fa molto più schifo un calcio nel quale i vari campionati sono ridotti ad una patetica farsa e la Champions viene vinta a turno da uno degli appartenenti al solito circolino di “untouchables”. Il calcio è sempre stato la fabbrica dei sogni, l’FPF li aveva uccisi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Letto ora che una delle motivazioni principali per la sentenza è che la maggior parte delle violazioni principali risultassero prescritte (vengono prescritte dopo 5 anni).
> Solo perchè la UEFA li ha beccati tardi non sono stati squalificati.
> 
> *Insomma, ladri, meritano la squalifica, ma visto che hanno occultato le prove e interferito con le indagini (sono stati condannati per questo), in modo efficiente, vengono premiati con la riammissione alle coppe.
> ...



Già questo ti fa capire che è una farsa.

Poi quale errore? I principi dell’FPF semplicemente sono insostenibili appena qualcuno si ribella ad essi. Sono una cosa fuori dal mondo, se vuoi credere che avranno ancora un minimo valore dopo questo libero di farlo.

Ma anche noi avevamo vinto quando ci ribellammo, salvo poi piegarci a 90 l’anno dopo.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Punti di vista.
> 
> A me fa molto più schifo un calcio nel quale i vari campionati sono ridotti ad una patetica farsa e la Champions viene vinta a turno da uno degli appartenenti al solito circolino di “untouchables”. Il calcio è sempre stato la fabbrica dei sogni, l’FPF li aveva uccisi.



Da applausi.


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2020)

Adesso speriamo che il City vinca la Champions 

Comunque, smascherata la farsa FPF credete che la VERA cessione del Milan possa finalmente arrivare in tempi più rapidi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso speriamo che il City vinca la Champions
> 
> Comunque, smascherata la farsa FPF credete che la VERA cessione del Milan possa finalmente arrivare in tempi più rapidi?



Sicuramente un eventuale compratore sarà più incentivato ad investire, resta solo lo scoglio della volontà di Elliot.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso speriamo che il City vinca la Champions
> 
> Comunque, smascherata la farsa FPF credete che la VERA cessione del Milan possa finalmente arrivare in tempi più rapidi?



Questi qua non molleranno l' osso tanto facilmente.Dobbiamo cacciarli con i forconi per liberarcene.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso speriamo che il City vinca la Champions
> 
> Comunque, smascherata la farsa FPF credete che la VERA cessione del Milan possa finalmente arrivare in tempi più rapidi?



Io lo dico da giorni.

Secondo me si perché ora chi volesse investire nel Milan sa che non avrà più le mani legate dagli imbelli parrucconi di Nyon.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, come con i cinesi, arriverai più in là a capire. Non c'è fretta non ti preoccupare



Avete ragione, io non capisco...inspiegabile essere ridotti così quando abbiamo inanellato colpi fenomenali come Silva, Bonucci, Kalinic, RR, Biglia, Kessie, Piatek, Paquetà, Higuain, Cladara, Castillejo, Leao, Musacchio....wow, che sterminato numero di fenomeni...e tutti scovati a 4 lire messi sotto contratto con ingaggi al minimo, capolavori veri di gestione..non a caso sono anni che mezza europa bussa da noi per i nostri fenomeni proponendogli ingaggi 3 volte quello che prendono qui...

Peccato ci sia Elliott che ci vuole affossare scientemente..


----------



## Zanc9 (13 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso speriamo che il City vinca la Champions
> 
> Comunque, smascherata la farsa FPF credete che la VERA cessione del Milan possa finalmente arrivare in tempi più rapidi?



SECONDO ME Dietro alla cessione del Milan c'è sicuramente qualcuno che deve guadagnarci dall'urbanizzazione e l'edificazione del nuovo stadio. Una volta messi in tasca quei soldoni il Milan passerà di mano...ci ricordiamo chi è già stato accusato di speculazione edilizia? Milano 2?


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Letto ora che una delle motivazioni principali per la sentenza è che la maggior parte delle violazioni principali risultassero prescritte (vengono prescritte dopo 5 anni).
> Solo perchè la UEFA li ha beccati tardi non sono stati squalificati.
> 
> Insomma, ladri, meritano la squalifica, ma visto che hanno occultato le prove e interferito con le indagini (sono stati condannati per questo), in modo efficiente, vengono premiati con la riammissione alle coppe.
> ...



Il fpf è un cosa illegale! Non permette il libero mercato. Stai scherzando spero. Se si volessero fare le cose veramente per il bene dello spettacolo sarebbero altre le regole. Queste sono invece con un unico obiettivo, mantenere lo status quo generale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Da applausi.



Grazie amico.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso speriamo che il City vinca la Champions
> 
> Comunque, smascherata la farsa FPF credete che la VERA cessione del Milan possa finalmente arrivare in tempi più rapidi?



No, purtroppo questo dipende da quel malato mentale che vuole il famoso miliardo. O si convince che è meglio pensare al Monza oppure stiamo freschi


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E aggiungiamo pure che non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire...Chi ha evocato mani oscure qui non si sa. Stiamo solo commentando l' evidenza e la realtà è che chi vuole vincere utilizza tutti i modi leciti e non. Chi invece tira a campare usa il metodo Eliott/Gazidis.



Si e poi sbandierate Suning..che però ha impiegato 5 anni a riportare l'Inda a stare ancora dietro all'Atalanta..invece noi in 2 anni dovevamo stare a competere col Real Madrid..tanto bastava pompare 50-60-200 milioni di sponsorizzazioni farlocche...e poi sul mercato li spendevamo come gli ultimi anni..

Unica nota che do di merito vero all'inda è di avere da anni capito che prima di tutto serve un manico vero in panchina..noi invece dal dopo Allegri giriamo con robe improponibili per il nostro livello


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il fpf è un cosa illegale! Non permette il libero mercato. Stai scherzando spero. Se si volessero fare le cose veramente per il bene dello spettacolo sarebbero altre le regole. Queste sono invece con un unico obiettivo, mantenere lo status quo generale.



Esatto. Se si volesse mantenere la competitività al massimo metterebbero un salary cap. L’FPF serve solo e soltanto ad assicurare agli appartenenti del circolino privato di intoccabili un’orgia continua di trofei, top players e gloria, e tenere a pane e acqua tutti gli altri che nemmeno avendo dietro Bill Gates o Arnault devono potersi avvicinare.

È uno strumento mafioso di protezione dei powers that be attuali. Nulla di più nulla di meno. E chiunque lo sfidi e lo porti davanti ad un tribunale ordinario non può che vincere. Anche noi infatti avevamo vinto la prima volta, salvo cospargerci l’ano di vaselina la seconda.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si e poi sbandierate Suning..che però ha impiegato 5 anni a riportare l'Inda a stare ancora dietro all'Atalanta..invece noi in 2 anni dovevamo stare a competere col Real Madrid..tanto bastava pompare 50-60-200 milioni di sponsorizzazioni farlocche...e poi sul mercato li spendevamo come gli ultimi anni..
> 
> Unica nota che do di merito vero all'inda è di avere da anni capito che prima di tutto serve un manico vero in panchina..noi invece dal dopo Allegri giriamo con robe improponibili per il nostro livello



L’Inda ha pompato soldi nei limiti dell’FPF, noi manco quello. E infatti ci danno 20 punti.

Se Suning avesse pensato di poter fare di più, come il City ha dimostrato, l’avrebbe fatto.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso speriamo che il City vinca la Champions
> 
> Comunque, smascherata la farsa FPF credete che la VERA cessione del Milan possa finalmente arrivare in tempi più rapidi?



Doveva essere così, ma al momento direi proprio di no.

Se qualche anno fa credevo che esistesse la linea "morbida", con un piccolo risanamento per facilitare la cessione, adesso mi sembra proprio che nemmeno il polverone del City a questi (questo) gli può tangere minimamente. Ma che gliene frega?

Galleggiamento al centro classifica in attesa di Milan-Monza 0-2. Poi se c'è lo stadio, si vende a 1 mld, altrimenti è segno che si deve tornare in serie B.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Avete ragione, io non capisco...inspiegabile essere ridotti così quando abbiamo inanellato colpi fenomenali come Silva, Bonucci, Kalinic, RR, Biglia, Kessie, Piatek, Paquetà, Higuain, Cladara, Castillejo, Leao, Musacchio....wow, che sterminato numero di fenomeni...e tutti scovati a 4 lire messi sotto contratto con ingaggi al minimo, capolavori veri di gestione..non a caso sono anni che mezza europa bussa da noi per i nostri fenomeni proponendogli ingaggi 3 volte quello che prendono qui...
> 
> Peccato ci sia Elliott che ci vuole affossare scientemente..



Sono due cose diverse. Io non dico che ci affossano scientemente, ma semplicemente se ne fregano del Milan, e fanno cose improvvisate senza un minimo di progetto. Ma quando mai hai visto una cessione milionaria ad. Un tizio senza soldi, che addirittura aveva l'obbligo di spendere 200 mln per il mercato  solo i tifosi con i paraocchi potevano continuare a credere a sta farsa. Lasciando stare aspetti molto più tecnici ed altrettanto palesi che il forte sospetto dovevano farlo venire. Elliott fondo che ha quote in Tim, chhe sta aiutando Berlusconi contro vivendi, che decide di prestare 300 mln ad uno sconosciuto, ed investe nel Milan a fondo perduto, tramite però due belle società nel Delaware, noto paradiso fiscale. Ah a proposito sai I nomi? King George(Ti fa pensare a qualcosa? Weah?) investment, e Genio(savicevic) investment. Che fantasia questo Singer che ha. Strano mi ricordano le famose società di uun tizio all'estero nei primi anni del Milan, che avevano nomi molto fantasiosi legati al Milan, o tutt'ora ci sono società con nomi legati al Milan dii un tizio che si chiama Berlusconi. Che strano. Si vede che hanno la stessa fantasia.


----------



## Cataldinho (13 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Adesso speriamo che il City vinca la Champions*
> 
> Comunque, smascherata la farsa FPF credete che la VERA cessione del Milan possa finalmente arrivare in tempi più rapidi?



Arbitri permettendo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se volete continuare a raccontarvi la barzelletta che noi siamo tenuti in stato comatoso per volere di qualche mano oscura siete liberi di farlo..
> Io sono invece convinto che siamo in questa situazione drammatica per oltre 10 anni di GESTIONE SPORTIVA ignobile, fatta da mascalzoni o incapaci che sono riusciti nella clamorosa impresa di azzerare il tasso tecnico della squadra, devastare i bilanci e mantenere i ricavi fermi ai livelli del 2006 (mentre tutto il resto dei top club europei ha minimo raddoppiato i ricavi)
> 
> In questo contesto la colpa è di chi sta lavorando da oltre un anno per lo stadio (il resto di europa si muoveva 15 anni fa) e che ha comunque finanziato gli ultimi 2 mercati (che a conti fatti ci mettono al 3° posto in Italia come soldi spesi)..
> ...



Ma si dai, non è colpa di Elio(tt) se il secondo club più prestigioso al mondo è stato ignobilmente cacciato dalle competizioni europee in prestigiosa compagnia di: Stella Rossa, Ekranas, Cluij, Bursaspor, Pallohonka, Inter Baku, Dinamo Mosca, CSKA Sofia, Targu Mures, Panathinaikos, Sion, Irtysh, Partizan Belgrado e Karabukspor.

Non è colpa di Shylock e del suo glabro scudiero sudafricano che si sono messi a 90. No no...


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Punti di vista.
> 
> A me fa molto più schifo un calcio nel quale i vari campionati sono ridotti ad una patetica farsa e la Champions viene vinta a turno da uno degli appartenenti al solito circolino di “untouchables”. Il calcio è sempre stato la fabbrica dei sogni, l’FPF li aveva uccisi.



Ma da questo si può uscire solo con una superlega che prenda i top club europei, permetta di avere bilanci simili e poi di giocarsela veramente..
Nel calcio di oggi come puoi competere sistematicamente con chi fattura 2-3-4 volte di più?
Ormai noi anche volendo appena avessimo un fenomeno VERO lo potremmo trattenere massimo 2 anni


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si e poi sbandierate Suning..che però ha impiegato 5 anni a riportare l'Inda a stare ancora dietro all'Atalanta..invece noi in 2 anni dovevamo stare a competere col Real Madrid..tanto bastava pompare 50-60-200 milioni di sponsorizzazioni farlocche...e poi sul mercato li spendevamo come gli ultimi anni..
> 
> Unica nota che do di merito vero all'inda è di avere da anni capito che prima di tutto serve un manico vero in panchina..noi invece dal dopo Allegri giriamo con robe improponibili per il nostro livello



Suning vuole vincere e fa di tutto per farlo. Preferisco qualcuno che sia ambizioso dal punto di vista sportivo ad un avido speculatore. O devo vergognarmi per questo?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma da questo si può uscire solo con una superlega che prenda i top club europei, permetta di avere bilanci simili e poi di giocarsela veramente..
> Nel calcio di oggi come puoi competere sistematicamente con chi fattura 2-3-4 volte di più?
> Ormai noi anche volendo appena avessimo un fenomeno VERO lo potremmo trattenere massimo 2 anni



Non se avessimo dietro qualcuno che ci riporta dove dobbiamo stare, cosa possibile come dimostrato oggi.

Un Arnault ci riporterebbe dove dobbiamo stare (che vuol dire lottare per vincere tutto) in tre anni massimo, senza vincoli e briglie. Ma pure un Suning libero di spendere.

Il fatturato prima non contava così tanto, ha iniziato a contare tanto quando con l’FPF hanno tentato di cacciare i mecenati dal calcio, legando i club mani e piedi ai loro fatturati e limitando gli aiuti delle proprietà e l’incidenza che potevano avere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2020)

Puff... magia... improvvisamente Gazidis non ha più senso di esistere.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso speriamo che il City vinca la Champions
> 
> Comunque, smascherata la farsa FPF credete che la VERA cessione del Milan possa finalmente arrivare in tempi più rapidi?



Non credo. Quantomeno fin quando non sia del tutto chiaro la questione stadio e il progetto intorno. Una volta messa nero su bianco ci sarà maggior chiarezza. Comunque credo non prima di 5-6 anni. Elliott resterà per un bel po’.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo. Quantomeno fin quando non sia del tutto chiaro la questione stadio e il progetto intorno. Una volta messa nero su bianco ci sarà maggior chiarezza. Comunque credo non prima di 5-6 anni. Elliott resterà per un bel po’.



Elliott è qui da due anni. Altri cinque/sei anni sarebbero sette/otto anni in tutto a partire dal 2018.

Thohir, l’Elliott indaista, arrivò all’Inda a Novembre 2013 e se andò a Giugno 2016.

Stare con Elliott altri cinque/sei anni sarebbe inaffrontabile. Nel 2025/2026 saranno passati vent’anni quasi dall’ultima CL e quindici dall’ultimo scudo, e noi ancora lì a guardare gli altri vincere per colpa di proprietà tirchie che prima si riparano dietro la fiscalità spagnola e poi dietro l’FPF.

Basta prendere giocatori affermati, di 26/27 anni, di livello internazionale e si torna. E potevamo farlo ma non lo abbiamo fatto, lo abbiamo accettato convinti che non potessimo farlo e ora salta fuori che è tutta una balla.

È ora di dire BASTA.

Io ho voglia di rivalsa e altri anni a celebrare una vittoria quinquennale nel derby o decennale con la Ndranghetus come se fosse una Champions (a questo ci siamo ridotti, con alcuni nel forum che scrivevano “festeggiate, che la prossima vittoria contro la Juve la vedremo tra anni e anni”) non ho intenzione di farli. Io sono un vincente, sono un milanista, chi non è in grado di onorare la nostra storia e farci stare dove dobbiamo stare di diritto deve andarsene. Con le buone o con le cattive.

Perdere ci sta. Non lottare nemmeno per vincere no. L’Inter di Moratti a vincere ci ha sempre provato, anche prima del 2006, e partivano con speranze ogni anno, noi manco quelle.

Ci hanno trasformato negli ignavi del calcio, che vivono senza infamia e senza lode.

BASTA.


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Luglio 2020)

La cosa che accadrà ora sarà una e una soltanto,noi continueremo a mangiare pane e acqua e ci potete scommettere,altri che avevano bisogno dei mandragora,cerri,audero,sturaro,mavididi,muratore,per far quadrare il bilancio da oggi avranno le briglie sciolte e faranno acquisti della madonna.


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allora se basta “pompare” soldi la situazione è semplice e non vedo perché esista il FPF.



anche perche le perdite del milan sono pagate da elliot non da qualcuno qui del forum.
bastava ascoltare qualcuno qua e quei soldi (che elliot mette) bastava farli per sponsorizzazioni e il nostro bilancio non sarebbe in perdita.
bisogna che elliot assuma qualcuno qua del forum


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La cosa che accadrà ora sarà una e una soltanto,noi continueremo a mangiare pane e acqua e ci potete scommettere,altri che avevano bisogno dei mandragora,cerri,audero,sturaro,mavididi,muratore,per far quadrare il bilancio da oggi avranno le briglie sciolte e faranno acquisti della madonna.



Sbagli. Agnelli è un sostenitore del fpf


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> anche perche le perdite del milan sono pagate da elliot non da qualcuno qui del forum.
> bastava ascoltare qualcuno qua e quei soldi (che elliot mette) bastava farli per sponsorizzazioni e il nostro bilancio non sarebbe in perdita.



Guarda che è cosi. Bucchioni considerava l’inda una società tecnicamente fallita nel 2016, Suning in tre anni ha RADDOPPIATO il loro bilancio.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Elliott è qui da due anni. Altri cinque/sei anni sarebbero sette/otto anni in tutto a partire dal 2018.
> 
> Thohir, l’Elliott indaista, arrivò all’Inda a Novembre 2013 e se andò a Giugno 2016.
> 
> ...



Esatto. Un lupo è un lupo, non diventa una pecora solo perché un ragioniere da strapazzo lo dice. Siamo milanisti e quindi vincenti. Le due cose sono sinonimi e indissolubilmente legate. Chi non si sente così, chi pensa che il Milan debba vivacchiare di plusvalenze all' infinito vada a tifare Benevento o Canicattì. Rinnegare la nostra missione è rinnegare la storia di questo club leggendario.


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Guarda che è cosi. Bucchioni considerava l’inda una società tecnicamente fallita nel 2016, Suning in tre anni ha RADDOPPIATO il loro bilancio.



rispondimi. chi copre le perdite del milan?
perche sostienete che elliot non mette soldi nel milan?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Luglio 2020)

Elliot ha iniettato 400 milioni di soldi VERI in 3 anni e mi tocca leggere che Elliot non ci ha messo 1€. 
Alzo le mani.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Luglio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> rispondimi. chi copre le perdite del milan?
> perche sostienete che elliot non mette soldi nel milan?



Puoi mettere soldi in una famiglia. Ma ne metti solo lo stretto necessario per far sopravvivere i figli, se no ti mettono in galera, e tua moglie è costretta a vestirsi da stracciona e andare a battere su qualche viale.

Poi te ne vai tutte le sere a giocare al bar, a far "inginocchare" i tuoi amici di fronte alla tua possenza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> rispondimi. chi copre le perdite del milan?
> perche sostienete che elliot non mette soldi nel milan?



Certo che ti rispondo, carissimo.

Partiamo dall’inizio: noi siamo di proprietà di un fondo speculativo. Cosa fa un fondo speculativo? Come Monsieur La Palice ci insegna, un fondo speculativo specula. E uno degli strumenti più usati per la speculazione è quello della leva finanziaria, per mezzo della quale più un'azienda ha passivi, più gli interessi aumentano, più è conveniente prestare soldi(nel nostro caso non c'è neanche l'elemento rischio aumentato perché di fatto chi presta e chi riceve il prestito coincidono).
Ora, sarà un caso, ma da quando Elliott è al comando abbiamo avuto un boom delle perdite. Il tifoso che vuole illudersi ti dice "eh ma hanno caricato tutti i passivi su questo bilancio", la realtà induce a propendere per l'ipotesi(che è pur sempre solo e soltanto un'ipotesi, che sarei felicissimo venisse smentita dai fatti futuri!) che qualcuno abbia interesse a "rifinanziare" le perdite per speculare sugli interessi. E più alte sono le perdite, più si alza la cifra da prestare, più si alzano gli interessi, più aumenta il ritorno economico per chi quei soldi li ha prestati. In una parola: speculazione. Che è il mestiere dei nostri proprietari.

E' più probabile che un fondo speculativo faccia speculazione o che un fondo speculativo voglia "riportare il Milan nell'Olimpo"?


----------



## Molenko (13 Luglio 2020)

Che farsa. Non capisco però cosa c'entri Gazidis, che vi piaccia o no la strada che stiamo perseguendo è l'unica disponibile. 100 e passa milioni di rosso a ogni bilancio da dieci anni e la colpa è di Gazidis?


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> anche perche le perdite del milan sono pagate da elliot non da qualcuno qui del forum.
> bastava ascoltare qualcuno qua e quei soldi (che elliot mette) bastava farli per sponsorizzazioni e il nostro bilancio non sarebbe in perdita.
> bisogna che elliot assuma qualcuno qua del forum



Questa è una cosa che ho scritto mille volte. 

1) I passivi di bilancio li deve pagare Elliott. 
2) se mettesse I soldi che ci autorizzano a mettere allora quello che mettono in più in sponsorizzazioni lo metterebbero in meno in ripianare i rossi in bilancio. 

Cosa cambia allora? 
Per loro a livello economico non cambia nulla. 
Ma a noi non vengono a rompere le balle quelli del Uefa. O comunque vengono a rompere le palle per un -40 invece di un -110.
E così ovviamente sarebbe molto meglio per noi.

Perché non lo fanno? Perché a loro non interessa quello che succede al Milan.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questa è una cosa che ho scritto mille volte.
> 
> 1) I passivi di bilancio li deve pagare Elliott.
> 2) se mettesse I soldi che ci autorizzano a mettere allora quello che mettono in più in sponsorizzazioni lo metterebbero in meno in ripianare i rossi in bilancio.
> ...



Non lo fanno perché sono speculatori, vedi quanto scritto sopra.


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Elliot ha iniettato 400 milioni di soldi VERI in 3 anni e mi tocca leggere che Elliot non ci ha messo 1€.
> Alzo le mani.



Alza le mani allora perché non hai capito nulla a cosa sta succedendo sotto i nostri occhi. 

D'altronde ci scherzavi con i tombini. Ci arriverai pure a quello sta sta succedendo con Elliott.


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non lo fanno perché sono speculatori, vedi quanto scritto sopra.



Ah la certo. Hai ragione. Io l'avevo capito come te. 
A loro non interessa proprio che il Milan vada in alto. 
Se potessero prendere più soldi da un Milan in Serie B piutosto che in CL ci manderebbero in B in meno di 5 minuti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ah la certo. Hai ragione. Io l'avevo capito come te.
> A loro non interessa proprio che il Milan vada in alto.
> Se potessero prendere più soldi da un Milan in Serie B piutosto che in CL ci manderebbero in B in meno di 5 minuti.



Naturalmente. Se un Milan in B gli fruttasse 100 e un Milan che alza l’ottava gli fruttasse anche un solo euro in più sceglierebbero la prima opzione senza indugi.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> anche perche le perdite del milan sono pagate da elliot non da qualcuno qui del forum.
> bastava ascoltare qualcuno qua e quei soldi (che elliot mette) bastava farli per sponsorizzazioni e il nostro bilancio non sarebbe in perdita.
> bisogna che elliot assuma qualcuno qua del forum


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sbagli. Agnelli è un sostenitore del fpf



Sbagli tu,Agnelli è un sostenitore del fpf che tiene le catene ad altri club che potrebbero insidiarlo,tanto lui il fpf lo aggira con le plusvalenze farlocche,stai certo che da oggi,se gli Elkann non gli mettono un freno,vedrai i botti a torino,purtroppo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


>



Carlo è convinto che Elio(tt) sia un imprenditore normale. Beata ingenuità.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sono qui.
> 
> Devo leggere la sentenza, ma non posso in prima istanza che concordare che sembri una pietra tombale sui principi del FpF.
> 
> ...



decisamente meglio i mafiosi agnelli


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso speriamo che il City vinca la Champions
> 
> Comunque, smascherata la farsa FPF credete che la VERA cessione del Milan possa finalmente arrivare in tempi più rapidi?



non credo, solo i ciechi credevano al FPF, gli stessi ciechi che si inventeranno nuove scuse per crederci ancora.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non credo, solo i ciechi credevano al FPF, gli stessi ciechi che si inventeranno nuove scuse per crederci ancora.



Almeno è positivo che siano crollati TUTTI gli alibi per le proprietà che non vogliono investire.


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Suning vuole vincere e fa di tutto per farlo. Preferisco qualcuno che sia ambizioso dal punto di vista sportivo ad un avido speculatore. O devo vergognarmi per questo?



Ah si? Suning sta facendo di tutto x provare a vincere? 3 quarti posti, sempre eliminato nei gironi di Champions, mai arrivato neanche in finale di coppa italia non mi sembra proprio fare di tutto x provare a vincere..se arrivasse Arnalut al milan e dopo 3 anni ottiene gli stessi risultati diresti che ha fatto di tutto per provare a vincere? Suning sta, lodevolmente e rispettqndo i paramentri del Fpf, aumentando i ricavi per far si che (forse) tra qualche anno possa provare a vincere...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> che vi piaccia o no la strada che stiamo perseguendo è l'unica disponibile.



Certo. Come PSG, City e in misura minore Inter dimostrano. Ma fammi il piacere. Unica disponibile con ZERO EURO alla voce sponsorizzazioni da holding. Dai...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ah si? Suning sta facendo di tutto x provare a vincere? 3 quarti posti, sempre eliminato nei gironi di Champions, mai arrivato neanche in finale di coppa italia non mi sembra proprio fare di tutto x provare a vincere..se arrivasse Arnalut al milan e dopo 3 anni ottiene gli stessi risultati diresti che ha fatto di tutto per provare a vincere? Suning sta, lodevolmente e rispettqndo i paramentri del Fpf, aumentando i ricavi per far si che (forse) tra qualche anno possa provare a vincere...



Suning se avesse saputo che poteva fare di più lo avrebbe fatto. Resta il fatto che loro hanno fatto il massimo che ritenevano possibile nei limiti della farsa FPF. E ha messo centinaia di milioni di euro in sponsor. Leggi qui https://www.milanworld.net/come-suning-ha-pompato-linter-vt84981.html

La nostra proprietà manco un euro. Quindi non solo noi non facciamo come il City, ma non facciamo nemmeno ciò che potremmo fare con le normative farsa.


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Un abbraccio ad uno dei sostenitori e fautori del fpf, Andrea Agnelli. A casa. Adesso che è stata dichiarata guerra al fpf, vediamo di buttare giù sta farsa, che ha già fatto parecchi danni. Comunque mi aspetto arbitraggi a senso unico contro il city, e la Juve va in finale in semifinale in carrozza.



Leggendo le motivazioni della sentenza non sarei cosi certo che il sistema del FPF venga abbattutto...si parla di accuse non provate o di prescrizione...


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Suning se avesse saputo che poteva fare di più lo avrebbe fatto. Resta il fatto che loro hanno fatto il massimo che ritenevano possibile nei limiti della farsa FPF. E ha messo centinaia di milioni di euro in sponsor.
> 
> La nostra proprietà manco un euro. Quindi non solo noi non facciamo come il City, ma non facciamo nemmeno ciò che potremmo fare con le normative farsa.



Ripeto vediamo se arriva Arnault cosa si dice qui dentro se dopo 3 anni ottiene gli stessi risultati di Suning...


----------



## enigmistic02 (13 Luglio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il Manchester City potrà partecipare alle coppe europee. Accolto il ricorso dei Citizens. Soltanto una multa di 10 milioni di euro per non aver collaborato con la UEFA nelle indagini.



La farsa continua. Un po' come quella tutta italiana della Serie A, tutto alla luce del sole.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Leggendo le motivazioni della sentenza non sarei cosi certo che il sistema del FPF venga abbattutto...si parla di accuse non provate o di prescrizione...



Anche noi avevamo vinto quando facemmo ricorso. È un sistema farsa che può durare solo fino a quando qualcuno non si stanca e lo porta in tribunale.

Solo noi, poi, ci siamo messi a 90 gradi con l’ano imburrato, perché smantellarlo poi avrebbe implicato non avere più scuse per non prendere giocatori pronti e costosi. Investimenti che quegli SPECULATORI dei nostri proprietari non vogliono fare.


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Certo che ti rispondo, carissimo.
> 
> Partiamo dall’inizio: noi siamo di proprietà di un fondo speculativo. Cosa fa un fondo speculativo? Come Monsieur La Palice ci insegna, un fondo speculativo specula. E uno degli strumenti più usati per la speculazione è quello della leva finanziaria, per mezzo della quale più un'azienda ha passivi, più gli interessi aumentano, più è conveniente prestare soldi(nel nostro caso non c'è neanche l'elemento rischio aumentato perché di fatto chi presta e chi riceve il prestito coincidono).
> Ora, sarà un caso, ma da quando Elliott è al comando abbiamo avuto un boom delle perdite. Il tifoso che vuole illudersi ti dice "eh ma hanno caricato tutti i passivi su questo bilancio", la realtà induce a propendere per l'ipotesi(che è pur sempre solo e soltanto un'ipotesi, che sarei felicissimo venisse smentita dai fatti futuri!) che qualcuno abbia interesse a "rifinanziare" le perdite per speculare sugli interessi. E più alte sono le perdite, più si alza la cifra da prestare, più si alzano gli interessi, più aumenta il ritorno economico per chi quei soldi li ha prestati. In una parola: speculazione. Che è il mestiere dei nostri proprietari.
> ...



La copertura delle perdite non sono prestiti alla società.
Posto che questa frase non può essere interpretata.
Chi ha coperto le perdite della società?


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ah si? Suning sta facendo di tutto x provare a vincere? 3 quarti posti, sempre eliminato nei gironi di Champions, mai arrivato neanche in finale di coppa italia non mi sembra proprio fare di tutto x provare a vincere..se arrivasse Arnalut al milan e dopo 3 anni ottiene gli stessi risultati diresti che ha fatto di tutto per provare a vincere? Suning sta, lodevolmente e rispettqndo i paramentri del Fpf, aumentando i ricavi per far si che (forse) tra qualche anno possa provare a vincere...



Ehm forse non ci siamo capiti. Suning fa di tutto per vincere. A cominciare dalle plusvalenze farlocche permesse in questo mondo dove solo noi ingenuotti dobbiamo gestire il Milan come fosse il Canicattì, accettando pure un anno di esclusione dalle coppe, mentre gli usurai al comando di vincere non hanno voglia altrimenti avrebbero iniettato soldi in sponsorizzazioni, cosa assolutamente lecita.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ripeto vediamo se arriva Arnault cosa si dice qui dentro se dopo 3 anni ottiene gli stessi risultati di Suning...



Arnault ora non avrebbe motivi per non investire molto più di Suning, una volta esposto l’Fpf per ciò che è. Resta il fatto che Suning ha fatto TUTTO quello che i limiti consentivano, IDIOTT non lo ha fatto. Punto. Noi non facciamo nemmeno ciò che è lecito, pur di non spendere.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ripeto vediamo se arriva Arnault cosa si dice qui dentro se dopo 3 anni ottiene gli stessi risultati di Suning...



Scusami, ma quello che dici che significa? Se sei più contento di un usuraio al comando che di vincere non gli importa nulla rispetto a chi invece farebbe di tutto, sono solo problemi tuoi.


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ehm forse non ci siamo capiti. Suning fa di tutto per vincere. A cominciare dalle plusvalenze farlocche permesse in questo mondo dove solo noi ingenuotti dobbiamo gestire il Milan come fosse il Canicattì, accettando pure un anno di esclusione dalle coppe, mentre gli usurai al comando di vincere non hanno voglia altrimenti avrebbero iniettato soldi in sponsorizzazioni, cosa assolutamente lecita.



Ripeto Suning x me non sta facendo di tutto x vincere, ma aumentando i ricavi portando soprattutto sponsorizzazioni dalla Cina, che abbia poi un ritorno in patria?


----------



## Zanc9 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non se avessimo dietro qualcuno che ci riporta dove dobbiamo stare, cosa possibile come dimostrato oggi.
> 
> Un Arnault ci riporterebbe dove dobbiamo stare (che vuol dire lottare per vincere tutto) in tre anni massimo, senza vincoli e briglie. Ma pure un Suning libero di spendere.
> 
> Il fatturato prima non contava così tanto, ha iniziato a contare tanto quando con l’FPF hanno tentato di cacciare i mecenati dal calcio, legando i club mani e piedi ai loro fatturati e limitando gli aiuti delle proprietà e l’incidenza che potevano avere.



Hanno avuto paura...paura che chiunque dai paesi ricchi decidesse di comprare l'Atletico Ghibullo (Ra) e trasformarla nel nuovo psg...perchè hanno visto il psg e si sono cacati che potesse ripetersi ancora e ancora


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> La copertura delle perdite non sono prestiti alla società.
> Posto che questa frase non può essere interpretata.
> Chi ha coperto le perdite della società?



Elliott ha sempre coperto le perdite con aumenti di capitale azzerando... i debiti che Ac Milan spa aveva con Elliott. 

Se non ti è chiaro questo non puoi capire perché non hanno investito negli sponsor, che era lecito perfino per il regolamento farsa dell’fpf.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ripeto Suning x me non sta facendo di tutto x vincere, ma aumentando i ricavi portando soprattutto sponsorizzazioni dalla Cina, che abbia poi un ritorno in patria?



Scusami Mil ma se prendono Conte, se prendono Lukaku, Sanchez con quel che costa, etc etc penso che un minimo obiettivo di vittoria lo abbiano.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il Manchester City potrà partecipare alle coppe europee. Accolto il ricorso dei Citizens. Soltanto una multa di 10 milioni di euro per non aver collaborato con la UEFA nelle indagini.



Tutto come ipotizzabile e previsto.
Il fpf ,quindi, è come la corazzata Potëmkin(con pernacchia annessa).
Un regolamento folle che può esistere fin quando qualcuno non porta quelle leggi nel mondo reale e li decadono tutte miseramente.

Alcune considerazioni/ipotesi :

-il city pagherà molto caro tutto ciò. Nemmeno quotato che nell'ottavo di ritorno di champions il real madrid giocherà in 14 e rimonterà l'1-2 dell'andata. La mafia certe cose non le perdona.

- il fpf serve per cristallizzare i poteri e portare la macchina dei guadagni ai massimi livelli.

-chi vuole entrare nel calcio per investire in modo massiccio non lo fa. Molto meglio fare un master di economia.

-il fpf giova a tanti furfanti che ci mangiano di brutto.

-Infine , a chi ci racconta che il fpf ha reso il calcio migliore, i clubs più sani e tutelati e le finanze migliori perchè non mi spiega come fa il debito della juve ( che sfiora i 600 mln di euro) ad essere concesso?
Perchè un club cosi indebitato partecipa alle coppe e ai campionati?
Guardiamo solo il fatturato farlocco fatto di plus valenze, pagherò e incasserò?
La juve è tecnicamente fallita, come sono falliti i grandi clubs che muovono vagonate di milioni veri e pareggiano i conti coi soldi virtuali.
Per paradosso il milan ha le finanze più sane della juve. Ma non può spendere.
Misteri del fpf.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ripeto Suning x me non sta facendo di tutto x vincere, ma aumentando i ricavi portando soprattutto sponsorizzazioni dalla Cina, che abbia poi un ritorno in patria?



Aumentare i ricavi, nel calcio del defunto fpf, era conditio sine qua non per vincere, visto che il potere d’acquisto di un club era legato mani e piedi ai ricavi del medesimo.


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Elliott ha sempre coperto le perdite con aumenti di capitale azzerando... i debiti che Ac Milan spa aveva con Elliott.
> 
> Se non ti è chiaro questo non puoi capire perché non hanno investito negli sponsor, che era lecito perfino per il regolamento farsa dell’fpf.


Beh non è che poteva fare diversamente. Ripeto un aumento di capitale non è un prestito.




A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Carlo è convinto che Elio(tt) sia un imprenditore normale. Beata ingenuità.



Carlo con i bilanci ci vive, tu oltre a scrivere cosa inesatte sul forum con l’economia cosa ci fai?


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Scusami, ma quello che dici che significa? Se sei più contento di un usuraio al comando che di vincere non gli importa nulla rispetto a chi invece farebbe di tutto, sono solo problemi tuoi.



Esattamente dove avrei scritto che sono contento di Elliot??? Perché abbiamo capito tutti che tu sei un milanista vero e che chi non è d'accordo con te merita di tifare Benevento o Canicattì, ma inventarsi quello che gli altri NON scrivono anche no....io ho chiesto a te che osanni Suning se Arnalut dopo 3 anni di Milan ottiene gli stessi risultati cosa diresti????


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La cosa che accadrà ora sarà una e una soltanto,noi continueremo a mangiare pane e acqua e ci potete scommettere,altri che avevano bisogno dei mandragora,cerri,audero,sturaro,mavididi,muratore,per far quadrare il bilancio da oggi avranno le briglie sciolte e faranno acquisti della madonna.



ma cosa vuoi che comprino quei morti di fame... il FPF lo han messo su loro per vincere facile e non spendere. 
occhio all'inter piuttosto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Scusami Mil ma se prendono Conte, se prendono Lukaku, Sanchez con quel che costa, etc etc penso che un minimo obiettivo di vittoria lo abbiano.



E senza le centinaia di milioni a fondo perduto pompate da Zio Zhang ( https://www.milanworld.net/come-suning-ha-pompato-linter-vt84981.html ) ora sarebbero ancora lì ad arrabattarsi coi Belfodil di turno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Beh non è che poteva fare diversamente. Ripeto un aumento di capitale non è un prestito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sono già stato molto chiaro prima, se non vuoi capire amen. Forse leggere questo topic https://www.milanworld.net/come-suning-ha-pompato-linter-vt84981.html ti sarebbe utile.


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Aumentare i ricavi, nel calcio del defunto fpf, era conditio sine qua non per vincere, visto che il potere d’acquisto di un club era legato mani e piedi ai ricavi del medesimo.



Anchei qui ho letto le motivazioni della sentenza ed aspetterei un po prima di dare il FPF defunto...


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Esattamente dove avrei scritto che sono contento di Elliot??? Perché abbiamo capito tutti che tu sei un milanista vero e che chi non è d'accordo con te merita di tifare Benevento o Canicattì, ma inventarsi quello che gli altri NON scrivono anche no....io ho chiesto a te che osanni Suning se Arnalut dopo 3 anni di Milan ottiene gli stessi risultati cosa diresti????



Lo sosterrei perché fa tutto ciò che può per vincere. Poi ci sarebbe la critica magari alle scelte ma mica gli contesterei le intenzioni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Lo sosterrei perché fa tutto ciò che può per vincere. Poi ci sarebbe la critica magari alle scelte ma mica gli contesterei le intenzioni.



Esatto.


----------



## RojoNero (13 Luglio 2020)

Nauseato!


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sono già stato molto chiaro prima, se non vuoi capire amen. Forse leggere questo topic https://www.milanworld.net/come-suning-ha-pompato-linter-vt84981.html ti sarebbe utile.



Va bene. Elliot non mette 1 euro. Hai ragione tu. Sei stato chiarissimo


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto.



Ma poi davvero non capisco. Penso di vivere in un altra dimensione. Meglio un Eliott che da buon strozzino cerca di lucrare il più possibile dal Milan introducendo modelli gestionali da squadra provinciale o un Suning che, ovviamente per interesse calcolato, fa di tutto per vincere? Boh, mi pare sia surreale tanto quanto Zosimo che dice di odiare sceicchi e russi ma ama un fondo speculativo che manda in rovina gli Stati.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Anchei qui ho letto le motivazioni della sentenza ed aspetterei un po prima di dare il FPF defunto...



Vincemmo anche noi quando facemmo ricorso. Poi abbiamo deciso di piegarci e siamo stati esclusi, come i seguenti club: Stella Rossa, Ekranas, Cluij, Bursaspor, Pallohonka, Inter Baku, Dinamo Mosca, CSKA Sofia, Targu Mures, Panathinaikos, Sion, Irtysh, Partizan Belgrado e Karabukspor. Tutti club con pochissimo potere politico ed economico, e ancora meno volontà di spendere.

Chiediti quindi perché la seconda società europea per palmares si sia piegata e abbia subito quella sorte. Forse perché ribellarsi e vincere avrebbe implicato investimenti che rabbini speculatori non hanno la minima intenzione di fare?

E chissenefrega se poi veniamo espulsi insieme a club che sono al massimo una nota a piè di pagina nella storia del calcio (in molti casi manco quella) come quelli succitati.


----------



## Zanc9 (13 Luglio 2020)

La conversazione è molto interessante e io ho una domanda da porre:

Se Elliot è costretta ogni anno a coprire i rossi di bilancio (100 mln ipotesi) ed il suo obiettivo è di ridurre i costi, perchè non immette in sponsorizzazioni chessò, 50 mln, mentre gli altri 50 cerca di risparmiarli riducendo i costi? che entrino tramite sponsorizzazioni o che siano aumenti di capitale, non è la stessa cosa dato che gli escono comunque dalla tasca? almeno avremmo meno problemi con l' fpf


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Va bene. Elliot non mette 1 euro. Hai ragione tu. Sei stato chiarissimo



Alla voce sponsorizzazioni da holding, che sarebbero (sarebbero state, perché col crollo dell’FPF i fatturati dei club non saranno più l’unica cosa a determinare il potere d’acquisto degli stessi) importantissime per noi siamo a zero euro. Il perché decidilo tu.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Suning vuole vincere e fa di tutto per farlo. Preferisco qualcuno che sia ambizioso dal punto di vista sportivo ad un avido speculatore. O devo vergognarmi per questo?



Io voglio competenza e capacità..perché spendere non è sinonimo di vincere come abbiamo ampiamente dimostrato negli ultimi anni ho come ha mostrato per anni proprio l'Inda ai tempi di moratti


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io voglio competenza e capacità..perché spendere non è sinonimo di vincere come abbiamo ampiamente dimostrato negli ultimi anni ho come ha mostrato per anni proprio l'Inda ai tempi di moratti



Scusami, ma mi spieghi perché competenza e soldi dovrebbero essere per forza in contrapposizione? Eliott, Gazidis ti hanno mostrato di essere competenti di calcio per caso?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io voglio competenza e capacità..perché spendere non è sinonimo di vincere come abbiamo ampiamente dimostrato negli ultimi anni ho come ha mostrato per anni proprio l'Inda ai tempi di moratti



L’Inda almeno lottava per vincere, noi manco quello. Ci vogliono soldi, competenza e capacità. Non solo le ultime due. Altrimenti fai come il Borussia, uno dei club meglio gestiti al mondo che però vince una volta ogni morte di Papa, e che dall’introduzione dell’FPF ad oggi ha vinto meno della Lazio.



Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Scusami, ma mi spieghi perché competenza e soldi dovrebbero essere per forza in contrapposizione?


 
Oh, mai capita sta cosa, giuro. La mediocrità che ci è stata IMPOSTA nel decennio dell’infamia ha prodotto una mutazione genetica in molti tifosi, che ora anelano al massimo ad una gestione alla Dortmund o Atletico, quando il Milan è SEMPRE stato altro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma si dai, non è colpa di Elio(tt) se *il secondo club più prestigioso al mondo* è stato ignobilmente cacciato dalle competizioni europee in prestigiosa compagnia di: Stella Rossa, Ekranas, Cluij, Bursaspor, Pallohonka, Inter Baku, Dinamo Mosca, CSKA Sofia, Targu Mures, Panathinaikos, Sion, Irtysh, Partizan Belgrado e Karabukspor.



Credo vi dovreste un po' aggiornare su questi dati..Possiamo raccontarci la storiella che siamo ancora venerati ovunque, e che i giocatori farebbero a gara per venire qui..possiamo avere la bacheca piena, ma quando poi sono quasi 10 anni che sul campo non ci qualifichiamo per la CL è un po' lontano dal "secondo club più prestigioso al mondo"...

Quando abbiamo un 39enne a fine corsa che ci fa l'onore di aiutarci e non rinnova se non può comandare..

Mah....


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma poi davvero non capisco. Penso di vivere in un altra dimensione. Meglio un Eliott che da buon strozzino cerca di lucrare il più possibile dal Milan introducendo modelli gestionali da squadra provinciale o un Suning che, ovviamente per interesse calcolato, fa di tutto per vincere? Boh, mi pare sia surreale tanto quanto Zosimo che dice di odiare sceicchi e russi ma ama un fondo speculativo che manda in rovina gli Stati.



Ma ce l'hai con me??? Io non ho MAI detto che preferisco Elliot. Se vuoi sarò più chiaro preferisco Suning...cosi almeno non inventi altre cose. Io contesto la tua affermazione che Suning sta facendo di tutto x vincere. Suning sta investendo e aumentando i ricavi, ma non ha minimamente provato a vincere. Se ci riuscirà non lo farà prima di altri 2/3 anni (in italia). Ad oggi ha avuto risultati fallimentari...sempre eliminato nei gironi in champion, mai arrivato nemmeno in finale di coppa italia...fosse stato al milan o Arnault facesse lo stesso dopo 3 anni di Milan, la metà dei tifosi lo contesterebbero perchè non si prova nemmeno a lottare x vincere...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo vi dovreste un po' aggiornare su questi dati..Possiamo raccontarci la storiella che siamo ancora venerati ovunque, e che i giocatori farebbero a gara per venire qui..possiamo avere la bacheca piena, ma quando poi sono quasi 10 anni che sul campo non ci qualifichiamo per la CL è un po' lontano dal "secondo club più prestigioso al mondo"...
> 
> Quando abbiamo un 39enne a fine corsa che ci fa l'onore di aiutarci e non rinnova se non può comandare..
> 
> Mah....



Parlavo del palmares. Poi siamo gestiti da dieci anni in maniera indegna, da gente alla quale vincere non interessa, e i risultati sono questi.

Siamo in mano ad un fondo avvoltoio ora, caso unico tra i grandi club.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo vi dovreste un po' aggiornare su questi dati..Possiamo raccontarci la storiella che siamo ancora venerati ovunque, e che i giocatori farebbero a gara per venire qui..possiamo avere la bacheca piena, ma quando poi sono quasi 10 anni che sul campo non ci qualifichiamo per la CL è un po' lontano dal "secondo club più prestigioso al mondo"...
> 
> Quando abbiamo un 39enne a fine corsa che ci fa l'onore di aiutarci e non rinnova se non può comandare..
> 
> Mah....



Motivo in più per mandare a camporella l' usuraio o ce lo dobbiamo tenere ancora perché siamo masochisti?


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vincemmo anche noi quando facemmo ricorso. Poi abbiamo deciso di piegarci e siamo stati esclusi, come i seguenti club: Stella Rossa, Ekranas, Cluij, Bursaspor, Pallohonka, Inter Baku, Dinamo Mosca, CSKA Sofia, Targu Mures, Panathinaikos, Sion, Irtysh, Partizan Belgrado e Karabukspor. Tutti club con pochissimo potere politico ed economico, e ancora meno volontà di spendere.
> 
> Chiediti quindi perché la seconda società europea per palmares si sia piegata e abbia subito quella sorte. Forse perché ribellarsi e vincere avrebbe implicato investimenti che rabbini speculatori non hanno la minima intenzione di fare?
> 
> E chissenefrega se poi veniamo espulsi insieme a club che sono al massimo una nota a piè di pagina nella storia del calcio (in molti casi manco quella) come quelli succitati.



Ma su quello niente da dire. Dico solo che leggendo la sentenza non crolla il castello del FPF come speravo e come speravano in tanti...


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sono due cose diverse. Io non dico che ci affossano scientemente, ma semplicemente se ne fregano del Milan, e fanno cose improvvisate senza un minimo di progetto. Ma quando mai hai visto una cessione milionaria ad. Un tizio senza soldi, che addirittura aveva l'obbligo di spendere 200 mln per il mercato  solo i tifosi con i paraocchi potevano continuare a credere a sta farsa. Lasciando stare aspetti molto più tecnici ed altrettanto palesi che il forte sospetto dovevano farlo venire. Elliott fondo che ha quote in Tim, chhe sta aiutando Berlusconi contro vivendi, che decide di prestare 300 mln ad uno sconosciuto, ed investe nel Milan a fondo perduto, tramite però due belle società nel Delaware, noto paradiso fiscale. Ah a proposito sai I nomi? King George(Ti fa pensare a qualcosa? Weah?) investment, e Genio(savicevic) investment. Che fantasia questo Singer che ha. Strano mi ricordano le famose società di uun tizio all'estero nei primi anni del Milan, che avevano nomi molto fantasiosi legati al Milan, o tutt'ora ci sono società con nomi legati al Milan dii un tizio che si chiama Berlusconi. Che strano. Si vede che hanno la stessa fantasia.



guarda che io sulla cessione al cinese non ho mai creduto fin dal primo secondo..tant'è vero che non ho mai smesso di chiamarlo Yogurt Li dal primo giorno...
Poi voi fate pure come volete, consolatevi sui gomblodddi, io penso che se i soldi spesi per quei ce55i che ti ho detto, li avessimo spesi in gente forte, saremmo tornati in CL almeno 3-4 anni fa, e oggi i nostri bilanci sarebbero un pelo più degni del nostro blasone invece di essere lì lì con quelli del Napoli o dell Roma..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma ce l'hai con me??? Io non ho MAI detto che preferisco Elliot. Se vuoi sarò più chiaro preferisco Suning...cosi almeno non inventi altre cose. Io contesto la tua affermazione che Suning sta facendo di tutto x vincere. Suning sta investendo e aumentando i ricavi, ma non ha minimamente provato a vincere. Se ci riuscirà non lo farà prima di altri 2/3 anni (in italia). Ad oggi ha avuto risultati fallimentari...sempre eliminato nei gironi in champion, mai arrivato nemmeno in finale di coppa italia...fosse stato al milan o Arnault facesse lo stesso dopo 3 anni di Milan, la metà dei tifosi lo contesterebbero perchè non si prova nemmeno a lottare x vincere...



L’Inda con questa squadra più qualche innesto ha tutto per lottare per il titolo già il prossimo anno. E in ogni caso meglio avere un orizzonte temporale accettabile che pensare di tornare forse negli anni ’30.


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Parlavo del palmares. Poi siamo gestiti da dieci anni in maniera indegna, da gente alla quale vincere non interessa, e i risultati sono questi.
> 
> Siamo in mano ad un fondo avvoltoio ora, caso unico tra i grandi club.



Ecco questo é verissimo. In tanti ce l'hanno con Elliot ma noi siamo stati gestiti in maniera indegna come dici tu negli ultimi dieci anni...e prima non c'era Elliot...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma su quello niente da dire. Dico solo che leggendo la sentenza non crolla il castello del FPF come speravo e come speravano in tanti...



Crolla perché chiunque non si pieghi e abbia abbastanza potere lo ribalta come vuole.



mil77 ha scritto:


> Ecco questo é verissimo. In tanti ce l'hanno con Elliot ma noi siamo stati gestiti in maniera indegna come dici tu negli ultimi dieci anni...e prima non c'era Elliot...



Elio(tt) è un degno successore del Giannino. Il fainansial fer plei è la nuova "fiscalità spagnola" dietro la quale si riparava il Condom per farci fare gli accattoni.


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Alla voce sponsorizzazioni da holding, che sarebbero (sarebbero state, perché col crollo dell’FPF i fatturati dei club non saranno più l’unica cosa a determinare il potere d’acquisto degli stessi) importantissime per noi siamo a zero euro. Il perché decidilo tu.



Non mi interessa del perché. So solo che se il Milan avesse una sponsorizzazione di 110/120 milioni (il valore della perdita, ora non ricordo bene) non avrebbe potuto spendere un soldo in più di quanto speso. Contando che si parla di circa 40/50% del nostro fatturato penso che il nostro problema principale non sia la mancanza di sponsorizzazioni ma una razionalizzazione dei costi. Avessimo un bilancio In pareggio e nessuna sponsorizzazione della società si poteva ( anzi doveva) criticare Elliott. Ora invece conferisci a fondo perduto un sacco di soldi e questo è un dato che non si può negare.
Non mi reputo così intelligente da sapere come uscirne da questa situazione. Ma l’unica cosa che son certo che Elliott ci sta mettendo tanti soldi sul Milan


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma ce l'hai con me??? Io non ho MAI detto che preferisco Elliot. Se vuoi sarò più chiaro preferisco Suning...cosi almeno non inventi altre cose. Io contesto la tua affermazione che Suning sta facendo di tutto x vincere. Suning sta investendo e aumentando i ricavi, ma non ha minimamente provato a vincere. Se ci riuscirà non lo farà prima di altri 2/3 anni (in italia). Ad oggi ha avuto risultati fallimentari...sempre eliminato nei gironi in champion, mai arrivato nemmeno in finale di coppa italia...fosse stato al milan o Arnault facesse lo stesso dopo 3 anni di Milan, la metà dei tifosi lo contesterebbero perchè non si prova nemmeno a lottare x vincere...



Io non ce l' ho con te ma mi piacerebbe capire cosa è successo al tifoso del Milan. C' è gente che loda Eliott perché prende Rangnick che fino a dieci anni fa mai si sarebbe sognato di arrivare da noi e ce la prendiamo con Suning che fallisce ma almeno ci prova. E da tifoso, non da ragioniere ho bisogno di vedere che il mio proprietario sia ambizioso con i fatti..


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Scusami, ma mi spieghi perché competenza e soldi dovrebbero essere per forza in contrapposizione? *Eliott, Gazidis ti hanno mostrato di essere competenti di calcio per caso?*



No, anche se Gazzosa lo giudicherò dopo aver visto il suo progetto e non quello di altri..ma tanto non avrà mai luce...

sul resto non sento mai gridare alla competenza, ma solo al soldo...

Spendete, spendete!!

Abbiamo speso in realtà, ma da cani....infatti non è che siamo dietro ai top team, siamo dietro alla roma, lazio, napoli e Atalanta..


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo vi dovreste un po' aggiornare su questi dati..Possiamo raccontarci la storiella che siamo ancora venerati ovunque, e che i giocatori farebbero a gara per venire qui..possiamo avere la bacheca piena, ma quando poi sono quasi 10 anni che sul campo non ci qualifichiamo per la CL è un po' lontano dal "secondo club più prestigioso al mondo"...
> 
> Quando abbiamo un 39enne a fine corsa che ci fa l'onore di aiutarci e non rinnova se non può comandare..
> 
> Mah....



Attualmente valiamo quanto l’Everton o il Wolves.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Motivo in più per mandare a campo della l' usuraio o ce lo dobbiamo tenere ancora perché siamo masochisti?



Ma secondo voi se davvero qualcuno offrisse 1-1,5 mld per il Milan Eliott non venderebbe?....

Non è che forse, FORSE, un club economicamente e sportivamente disastrato in questo momento non interessa a nessuno?..Forse dopo lo stadio cambierà...ed infatti ecco perchè sono mesi che ce l'ho col comune che rompe le balle


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Parlavo del palmares. Poi siamo gestiti da dieci anni in maniera indegna, da gente alla quale vincere non interessa, e i risultati sono questi.
> 
> Siamo in mano ad un fondo avvoltoio ora, caso unico tra i grandi club.



Eh, dovete ringraziare chi sappiamo bene per questo......


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Non mi interessa del perché. So solo che se il Milan avesse una sponsorizzazione di 110/120 milioni (il valore della perdita, ora non ricordo bene) non avrebbe potuto spendere un soldo in più di quanto speso.



Questo è falso. Con le sponsorizzazioni risanare il fatturato sarebbe stato molto più semplce, e anche tornare a spendere. Beninteso, parliamo di passato perché ora la farsa si è palesata, come anche è stata stroncata la pretesa assurda di legare i club e ll loro potere d’acquisto ai soli ricavi.

Ma dire che immettere soldi nel bilancio non accellererebbe il percorso è oggettivamente falso.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi se davvero qualcuno offrisse 1-1,5 mld per il Milan Eliott non venderebbe?....
> 
> Non è che forse, FORSE, un club economicamente e sportivamente disastrato in questo momento non interessa a nessuno?..Forse dopo lo stadio cambierà...ed infatti ecco perchè sono mesi che ce l'ho col comune che rompe le balle



Vedremo se ora che è stato chiarito che si può spendere le cose non cambieranno e chi di dovere, sapendo di non dover avere le mani legate, non rileverà il club.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’Inda almeno lottava per vincere, noi manco quello. Ci vogliono soldi, competenza e capacità. Non solo le ultime due. Altrimenti fai come il Borussia, uno dei club meglio gestiti al mondo che però vince una volta ogni morte di Papa, e che dall’introduzione dell’FPF ad oggi ha vinto meno della Lazio.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, mai capita sta cosa, giuro. La mediocrità che ci è stata IMPOSTA nel decennio dell’infamia ha prodotto una mutazione genetica in molti tifosi, che ora *anelano al massimo ad una gestione alla Dortmund o Atletico, quando il Milan è SEMPRE stato altro*.



Perché è cambiato il mondo del calcio, oggi non si vince con il sistema del primo berlusconi, infatti il Real delle 3 CL di fila o il Barca hanno vinto sulla base delle gestioni logiche non quando hanno speso 300 milioni in un anno per kakà, cr7, benzema e Xabi Alonso, o per prendere Ibra scambiandolo con Eto'o e vagonate di soldi...

Sul primo punto ti contraddico, io invoco OGGI un modello sano che ci faccia tornare (e giocare) la CL, oggi che il nostro fatturato ANCHE volendo non ci permette top player che guadagnano 10 milioni l'anno..poi innescata la miccia va da se che siamo il Milan e non il BVB e tutto verrà da sè


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma ce l'hai con me??? Io non ho MAI detto che preferisco Elliot. Se vuoi sarò più chiaro preferisco Suning...cosi almeno non inventi altre cose. Io contesto la tua affermazione che Suning sta facendo di tutto x vincere. Suning sta investendo e aumentando i ricavi, ma non ha minimamente provato a vincere. Se ci riuscirà non lo farà prima di altri 2/3 anni (in italia). Ad oggi ha avuto risultati fallimentari...sempre eliminato nei gironi in champion, mai arrivato nemmeno in finale di coppa italia...fosse stato al milan o Arnault facesse lo stesso dopo 3 anni di Milan, la metà dei tifosi lo contesterebbero perchè non si prova nemmeno a lottare x vincere...



Stai facendo una brutta confusione su cosa significhi "provare a vincere" e cosa significhi "vincere".

L'Inter non sta vincendo. Ma la società ha fatto TUTTO quello che poteva legalmente (e non solo con quelle plusvalenze farlocche) per vincere. 

Cosa vuoi dire a Suning?
Hanno preso Marotta della Juve e Conte. Hanno accontentato l'allenatore in tutto e per tutto... Cedendo giocatori tecnicamente importanti perché non li voleva e prendendo giocatori che voleva l'allenatore. 

Ci provano. Non ci sono riuscito. Ma questo è un altro discorso. 

Noi non ci riusciamo. Come loro. 
MA NON CI PROVIAMO NEMMENO. Ne con il metodo che aggira le regole e nemmeno rispettando le regole. 

Ecco la differenza.

Mettici lo sponsor. Mettici 30 mln ogni anno per la primavera e allora dirò che abbiamo fatto il possibile. 

Se Arnault fa tutto quello che può ma non vince mica vado a protestare sotto casa Milan. 
Non puoi avere l'obbligo dei risultati. Ma invece il tifoso deve prétendete l'obbligo d'intento.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Stai facendo una brutta confusione su cosa significhi "provare a vincere" e cosa significhi "vincere".
> 
> L'Inter non sta vincendo. Ma la società ha fatto TUTTO quello che poteva legalmente (e non solo con quelle plusvalenze farlocche) per vincere.
> 
> ...



Specie se è tifoso del Milan. Per tutto il resto ci sono Fiorentina, Lazzie & Co.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perché è cambiato il mondo del calcio, oggi non si vince con il sistema del primo berlusconi, infatti il Real delle 3 CL di fila o il Barca hanno vinto sulla base delle gestioni logiche non quando hanno speso 300 milioni in un anno per kakà, cr7, benzema e Xabi Alonso, o per prendere Ibra scambiandolo con Eto'o e vagonate di soldi...
> 
> Sul primo punto ti contraddico, io invoco OGGI un modello sano che ci faccia tornare (e giocare) la CL, oggi che il nostro fatturato ANCHE volendo non ci permette top player che guadagnano 10 milioni l'anno..poi innescata la miccia va da se che siamo il Milan e non il BVB e tutto verrà da sè



Vatti a vedere il costo della rosa del Real delle quattro CL. È chiaro che solo spendendo ad cazzum non si vince. Serve sia spendere che farlo bene. L’Inter 1995-2005 insegna. Ma servono entrambi i fattori. Noi abbiamo preso solo scommesse quando alla luce dei fatti avremmo potuto prendere giocatori pronti e di ben altro livello. E avremmo potuto farlo perché poi bastava portare la Uefa in tribunale che si squagliava come neve al sole.

Poi il Real e il Barca hanno vinto così tanto anche perché l’Fpf
Ha azzoppato la concorrenza con meno squadre competitive anche in CL. Guarda anche il Bayern, prima in Bundes vincevano in tanti, ora solo loro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Punti di vista.
> 
> A me fa molto più schifo un calcio nel quale i vari campionati sono ridotti ad una patetica farsa e la Champions viene vinta a turno da uno degli appartenenti al solito circolino di “untouchables”. Il calcio è sempre stato la fabbrica dei sogni, l’FPF li aveva uccisi.



Ribadisco, sbagliate nemico.
Noi vediamo il nemico nel FpF peeché, con l’Inter, siamo l’unica big europea, che per mala gestione siamo rimasti fuori dal boom del calcio e ora facciamo fatica a riemergere, ma la vera causa di quanto dici sta 1) nei soldi che sono arrivati nel calcio negli ultimi 10 anni e come vengono distribuiti 2) Nei grandi magnati (primo Abramovich, per poi passare ai giorni nostri agli Stati arabi) che hanno ulteriormente drogato questo meccanismo.
L’epoca dei sogni apparteneva a quando c’era la coppa dei campioni con eliminazione diretta e solo 1 squadra per nazione. Li poteva accadere di tutto.

Ma da quando nel 97/98 si é permessa la partecipazione a piú di una squadra per nazione, il dominio delle big é stato intoccabile.

Ci sono state 22 edizioni di CL, 12 pre FpF e 10 dopo introduzione del FPF.

Nelle 12 senza FPF hanno vinto:
Real Madrid (3)
Barcellona (2)
Manchester UTD (2)
Milan (2)
Liverpool (1)
Porto (1) (suicidio Milan)
Bayern (1)

Come vedi non proprio cenerentole.

Post FpF:
Real (4)
Barcellona (2)
Bayern (1)
Inter (1)
Liverpool (1)
Chelsea (1) 

Come vedi mooolto simile all’epoca pre-fair play

Una sola squadra ha vinto la champions league per la prima volta nella sua storia da quando sono state ammesse piú di una squadra per nazione: il Chelsea nel 2012. E da quando nel 1993 sono stati introdotti dei gironcini all’italiana in un qualche punto della manifestazione solo un’altra nuova campione : il Borussia Dortmund del 1997.

Il grosso, grosso problema fu lkarrivo prima di Abramovich e poi degli sceicchi che minacció di spazzare via (come fatto con il Milan) le squadre con il maggior numero di tifosi del continente, per sostituirle con le varie Manchester City, Chelsea, PSG, Malaga e compagnia bella. L’introduzione del FPF bloccó questa “espropriazione” (ricordiamo il caso Malaga) e ci si spostó a cercare di acquisire quote di club giá affermati.

Eliminare qualsiasi regola non é per niente un bene.

Adesso stiamo a rimpiangere quando il numero di stranieri era contingentato ed esistevano i cartellini di proprietá delle societá, ma alla sentenza Bosmann, tutti a festeggiare.

Riflettete


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Stai facendo una brutta confusione su cosa significhi "provare a vincere" e cosa significhi "vincere".
> 
> L'Inter non sta vincendo. Ma la società ha fatto TUTTO quello che poteva legalmente (e non solo con quelle plusvalenze farlocche) per vincere.
> 
> ...



Ma io non facevo il paragone con il milan...sotto casa milan non va nessuno a protestare x elliot figurati x Arnault...il mio discorso era x chi crede che arriva Arnault e in 2 anni torniamo competitivi x vincere...Suning in 3 anni ha fatto tutto quello che hai detto tu e non ha nemmeno raggiunto una misera finale di coppa italia...il disastratissimo milan ne ha raggiunte 2 e ha vinto una supercoppa x dire. Arnault dopo 3 anni così al milan sarebbe criticato, Suning invece é osannato dai tifosi del milan (molto meno da quelli dell'inter) mah...


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è falso. Con le sponsorizzazioni risanare il fatturato sarebbe stato molto più semplce, e anche tornare a spendere. Beninteso, parliamo di passato perché ora la farsa si è palesata, come anche è stata stroncata la pretesa assurda di legare i club e ll loro potere d’acquisto ai soli ricavi.
> 
> Ma dire che immettere soldi nel bilancio non accellererebbe il percorso è oggettivamente falso.
> 
> ...



E per quale motivo sarebbe falso? Economicamente parlando.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ribadisco, sbagliate nemico.
> Noi vediamo il nemico nel FpF peeché, con l’Inter, siamo l’unica big europea, che per mala gestione siamo rimasti fuori dal boom del calcio e ora facciamo fatica a riemergere, ma la vera causa di quanto dici sta 1) nei soldi che sono arrivati nel calcio negli ultimi 10 anni e come vengono distribuiti 2) Nei grandi magnati (primo Abramovich, per poi passare ai giorni nostri agli Stati arabi) che hanno ulteriormente drogato questo meccanismo.
> L’epoca dei sogni apparteneva a quando c’era la coppa dei campioni con eliminazione diretta e solo 1 squadra per nazione. Li poteva accadere di tutto.
> 
> ...



Ti faccio una domanda fuori tema , ti chiedo scusa anticipatamente ma confido nella tua preparazione sul tema : cosa ne pensi dei debiti delle big? Tipo quello della juve.
Come collochi questo fattore dentro un discorso di fpf, di bilancio, di partecipazione ai tornei?


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma io non facevo il paragone con il milan...sotto casa milan non va nessuno a protestare x elliot figurati x Arnault...il mio discorso era x chi crede che arriva Arnault e in 2 anni torniamo competitivi x vincere...Suning in 3 anni ha fatto tutto quello che hai detto tu e non ha nemmeno raggiunto una misera finale di coppa italia...il disastratissimo milan ne ha raggiunte 2 e ha vinto una supercoppa x dire. Arnault dopo 3 anni così al milan sarebbe criticato, Suning invece é osannato dai tifosi del milan (molto meno da quelli dell'inter) mah...



Ancora... Quando fai il massimo per ottenere i risultati non puoi dire nulla. 
Se hanno fatto tutto cosa vuoi rimproverare? 
Uno solo vince. 
Intanto ogni anno vanno IN CL


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ribadisco, sbagliate nemico.
> Noi vediamo il nemico nel FpF peeché, con l’Inter, siamo l’unica big europea, che per mala gestione siamo rimasti fuori dal boom del calcio e ora facciamo fatica a riemergere, ma la vera causa di quanto dici sta 1) nei soldi che sono arrivati nel calcio negli ultimi 10 anni e come vengono distribuiti 2) Nei grandi magnati (primo Abramovich, per poi passare ai giorni nostri agli Stati arabi) che hanno ulteriormente drogato questo meccanismo.
> L’epoca dei sogni apparteneva a quando c’era la coppa dei campioni con eliminazione diretta e solo 1 squadra per nazione. Li poteva accadere di tutto.
> 
> ...



Bundesliga pre-FPF

1986-1987 Bayern Monaco (10) 
1987-1988 Werder Brema (2) 
1989-1990 Bayern Monaco (12) 
1990-1991 Kaiserslautern (3) 
1991-1992 Stoccarda (4) 
1992-1993 Werder Brema (3) 
1993-1994 Bayern Monaco (13) 
1994-1995 Borussia Dortmund (4) 
1995-1996 Borussia Dortmund (5) 
1996-1997 Bayern Monaco (14) 
1997-1998 Kaiserslautern (4) 
1998-1999 Bayern Monaco (15) 
1999-2000 Bayern Monaco (16) 
2000-2001 Bayern Monaco (17) 
2001-2002 Borussia Dortmund (6) 
2002-2003 Bayern Monaco (18) 
2003-2004 Werder Brema (4) 
2004-2005 Bayern Monaco (19) 
2005-2006 Bayern Monaco (20) 
2006-2007 Stoccarda (5) 
2007-2008 Bayern Monaco (21) 
2008-2009 Wolfsburg (1) 
2009-2010 Bayern Monaco (22) 
2010-2011 Borussia Dortmund (7) 
2011-2012 Borussia Dortmund (8) 

Poi ecco il calcio e la bundes post-FPF

2012-2013 Bayern Monaco (23) 
2013-2014 Bayern Monaco (24) 
2014-2015 Bayern Monaco (25) 
2015-2016 Bayern Monaco (26) 
2016-2017 Bayern Monaco (27) 
2017-2018 Bayern Monaco (28) 
2018-2019 Bayern Monaco (29) 
2019-2020 Bayern Monaco (30)

La Serie A non la menziono nemmeno, nel periodo 1986/2012 Milan e Juve vinsero lo stesso numero di titoli (molti di quelli della Juve nel modo in cui sappiamo), ora la Serie A è diventata una Scottish Premiership.

Anche la farsa dei campionati nazionali post-FPF non è colpa dell’FPF?

E in Champions non avremmo assistito a domini assoluti come quello del Real se anche altri avessero potuto spendere e non essere legati solo ai ricavi.

La sentenza Bosman ha dato una bella mazzata ma la competitività era rimasta. Idem con la riforma della CL del ’99 vedevamo squadre come il Porto vincere e c’erano soprattutto più squadre competitive per la vittoria.

Oggi manco i club meglio gestiti come il Borussia vincono una mazza, e il Borussia la CL la fa sempre, ma da quando c’è l’fpf a part una coppa di Germania e qualche supercoppa di lega ha vinto zero.


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ancora... Quando fai il massimo per ottenere i risultati non puoi dire nulla.
> Se hanno fatto tutto cosa vuoi rimproverare?
> Uno solo vince.
> Intanto ogni anno vanno IN CL



Opinione tua...tra il vincere e ottenere i risultati che ha ottenuto l'inter in questi 3 anni c'è anche la via di mezzo...poi chiedilo ai tifosi dell'inter se hanno fatto il massimo x ottenere risultati...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Godo. Come volevasi dimostrare, l’FPF non è altro che the new “fiscalità spagnola”, la scusa patetica di club che hanno proprietà che non vogliono spendere.


Ed ecco che i nodi vengono al pettine, come sempre. FFP sbugiardato per l'ennesima volta, sbugiardati anche i fiscalisti che asseriscono che Idiott non può spendere perchè altrimenti la UEFA ci squalifica. 
La verità è che il FFP vale per i pezzenti, per i barboni, per quelle proprietà che non hanno voglia di investire manco un euro in sponsorizzazioni da parti correlate.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> E per quale motivo sarebbe falso? Economicamente parlando.



Perché le sponsorizzazioni impattano a bilancio. L’Inter di Thohir era in rosso tanto che secondo Bucchioni, nel 2016, pochi mesi prima che arrivasse Suning, era "tecnicamente fallita".


----------



## gabri65 (13 Luglio 2020)

Stiamo andando OT.

Fatto sta che Elliott-sconi si sarebbe potuta imporre, e non l'ha fatto. Si è sentita quasi sollevata dalla sentenza. Questi del City invece stanno combattendo.

Combattono come dovrebbe fare l'AC Milan 1899 in campo europeo. Non esaltandosi per i pareggi contro il Nabule schierando gente che non si regge in piedi dopo un tempo.


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io non ce l' ho con te ma mi piacerebbe capire cosa è successo al tifoso del Milan. C' è gente che loda Eliott perché prende Rangnick che fino a dieci anni fa mai si sarebbe sognato di arrivare da noi e ce la prendiamo con Suning che fallisce ma almeno ci prova. E da tifoso, non da ragioniere ho bisogno di vedere che il mio proprietario sia ambizioso con i fatti..



Al tifoso del milan é successo é realista su come é messo il milan e sul tempo necessario che ci vorrà x riprendersi...sul fatti di non essere tifoso ragioniere, quello purtroppo é il calcio di oggi...si deve x forza essere ragionieri altrimenti é meglio non seguire più il calcio...il calcio ormai é metà business e conti e metà risultati sportivi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Stai facendo una brutta confusione su cosa significhi "provare a vincere" e cosa significhi "vincere".
> 
> L'Inter non sta vincendo. Ma la società ha fatto TUTTO quello che poteva legalmente (e non solo con quelle plusvalenze farlocche) per vincere.
> 
> ...



Suning lo fa oggi dopo che sono usciti dal settlement e dopo aver recuperato introiti tornando in CL stabilmente..

Io posso prendermela con la società se vedo che il mio milan non può competere con la Juve...allora lì dico che non può essere così..ma finché vedo che non si compete manco con atalanta e lazio allora dico NO, il problema oggi non sono i soldi che non sono immessi nel mercato ma come vengono sprecati


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Al tifoso del milan é successo é realista su come é messo il milan e sul tempo necessario che ci vorrà x riprendersi...sul fatti di non essere tifoso ragioniere, quello purtroppo é il calcio di oggi...si deve x forza essere ragionieri altrimenti é meglio non seguire più il calcio...il calcio ormai é metà business e conti e metà risultati sportivi...



Devono essere ragionieri i tifosi di club posseduti da proprietà perdenti e tirchie. Gli altri se ne sbattono.


----------



## Beppe85 (13 Luglio 2020)

Premetto che sono d'accordo con tutti voi sul ffp e sul fatto che venga utilizzato come scusa dalla nostra proprietà e da gazzosa ma penso che si stia commettendo un errore a credere che questa sentenza possa avere un qualche peso politico o portare cambiamenti.
Il tas ha annullato le sanzioni in parte per intervenuta prescrizione ed in parte per mancanza di prove e quindi non ha compiuto alcun ragionamento giuridico sul ffp...


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Perché le sponsorizzazioni impattano a bilancio. L’Inter di Thohir era in rosso tanto che secondo Bucchioni, nel 2016, pochi mesi prima che arrivasse Suning, era "tecnicamente fallita".


E gli aumenti di capitale dove impattano?

Comunque se non vuoi darmi retta non so cosa dirti.
Non si può leggere due cosa su google per pensarne di capirne di qualsiasi materia.

P.s. Se Elliott non avesse ripianato la perdita il Milan sarebbe fallito come piace dire a te.


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Opinione tua...tra il vincere e ottenere i risultati che ha ottenuto l'inter in questi 3 anni c'è anche la via di mezzo...poi chiedilo ai tifosi dell'inter se hanno fatto il massimo x ottenere risultati...



Opinione mia? 
OK sentiamo la tua. 
Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare Suning in più?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda fuori tema , ti chiedo scusa anticipatamente ma confido nella tua preparazione sul tema : cosa ne pensi dei debiti delle big? Tipo quello della juve.
> Come collochi questo fattore dentro un discorso di fpf, di bilancio, di partecipazione ai tornei?



paradossalmente, se una squadra segue il fpf, con un mercato in crescita, il debito non dovrebbe essere un grosso problema perchè se rispetti il FpF non dovresti accumularne tanto di più e con il crescere dei fatturati, e l'aumentare del valore degli asset societari, l'incidenza del debito dovrebbe tendere percentualmente a diminuire. Mi spiego, se ho 300 di debito e fatturo 200 è tantino come debito, ma se rispetto il FpF questo debito più di 340-350 non può salire, se nel frattempo il fatturato cresce a 400-450 il debito finisce automaticamente sotto controllo.
Ergo, è più importante che il deficit sia zero (se hai un piccolo deficit deve essere ripianato dalla proprietà) che il debito sia basso.

Certo un debito elevato ti rende anche un debitore pericoloso per chi ha debiti con te, quindi oltre una certa soglia non dovrebbe essere permesso. Ma ribadisco, se facciamo riferimento alla Juve, mi interessa più che questo debito non possa aumentare che il suo ammontare, soprattutto se a garantire questo debito c'è Exor. 
Se invece a garantire il debito ci fosse Yongong Li, allora si che un debito elevato mi preoccuperebbe.

L'approccio del Milan di tenere la parte debitoria molto bassa ha due vantaggi: 1) pago poco di interessi sui debiti 2) non mi puoi venire a fare le pulci sulla solidità della proprietà.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Al tifoso del milan é successo é realista su come é messo il milan e sul tempo necessario che ci vorrà x riprendersi...sul fatti di non essere tifoso ragioniere, quello purtroppo é il calcio di oggi...si deve x forza essere ragionieri altrimenti é meglio non seguire più il calcio...il calcio ormai é metà business e conti e metà risultati sportivi...



Sarebbe interessante capire, visto che siamo ragionieri, perché la Juventus con il debito che ha e aggiustando con plusvalenze fittizie il bilancio voglia puntare a vincere e noi che non abbiamo debiti verso terzi, dobbiamo fare sacrifici "lacrime e sangue". Evidentemente ci sono squadre e squadre e tifosi e tifosi...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> E gli aumenti di capitale dove impattano?.



L’Fpf incide sul bilancio, gli aumenti di capitale no. I gobbi hanno fatto uno di 300 milioni lo scorso anno. Nonostante ciò hanno dovuto fare le solite plusvalenze gonfiate per non avere problemi.



carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Comunque se non vuoi darmi retta non so cosa dirti.
> Non si può leggere due cosa su google per pensarne di capirne di qualsiasi materia.



Concordo 



carlocarlo ha scritto:


> P.s. Se Elliott non avesse ripianato la perdita il Milan sarebbe fallito come piace dire a te.



Verissimo. E lui avrebbe perso i 300 milioni da lui stesso prestati dal lavapiatti cinese se non ci avese rilevato e non avesse coperto il buco di due anni fa.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

Comunque alla fine ha avuto ragione Galliani. Non tutti, ma una grossa parte del tifo si è " evoluta" davvero e neppure in 10 anni.


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’Fpf incide sul bilancio, gli aumenti di capitale no. I gobbi hanno fatto una ricapitalizzazione di 300 milioni lo scorso anno. Nonostante ciò hanno dovuto fare le solite plusvalenze gonfiate per non avere problemi.
> 
> 
> 
> Concordo.


Però fidati che tra i due quello che legge su google sei te. Perché a me pagano per fare questo


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Suning lo fa oggi dopo che sono usciti dal settlement e dopo aver recuperato introiti tornando in CL stabilmente..
> 
> Io posso prendermela con la società se vedo che il mio milan non può competere con la Juve...allora lì dico che non può essere così..ma finché vedo che non si compete manco con atalanta e lazio allora dico NO, il problema oggi non sono i soldi che non sono immessi nel mercato ma come vengono sprecati



Mentre ci sei, puoi anche delucidarci sul come Suning sia uscita dal settlement? Grazie.


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Opinione mia?
> OK sentiamo la tua.
> Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare Suning in più?



Boh a me sembra chiaro e l'ho già scritto...3 quarti posti, 2 volte uscito ai gironi di champion, 3 coppa italia mai raggiunta nemmeno la finale...Questi per me sono risultati fallimentari, poi ognuno è libero di vederla come vuole...continuo a dire che se arriva Arnault e dopo 3 anni fa quei risultati qui dentro gli viene dato dell'incapace, proprio da ora insulta Suning.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Però fidati che tra i due quello che legge su google sei te. Perché a me pagano per fare questo



Infatti la tua spiegazione sul perché la Juventus ha dovuto fare plusvalenze gonfiate per sistemare il bilancio anche quest’anno, nonostante l’aumento di capitale di 299,91 milioni di euro del Dicembre 2019, è stata chiarissima.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Comunque alla fine ha avuto ragione Galliani. Non tutti, ma una grossa parte del tifo si è " evoluta" davvero e neppure in 10 anni.



E si è evoluta molto più e molto "meglio" di quanto lui avrebbe mai potuto immaginare. Ammettiamolo: il Condom ha vinto.


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> paradossalmente, se una squadra segue il fpf, con un mercato in crescita, il debito non dovrebbe essere un grosso problema perchè se rispetti il FpF non dovresti accumularne tanto di più e con il crescere dei fatturati, e l'aumentare del valore degli asset societari, l'incidenza del debito dovrebbe tendere percentualmente a diminuire. Mi spiego, se ho 300 di debito e fatturo 200 è tantino come debito, ma se rispetto il FpF questo debito più di 340-350 non può salire, se nel frattempo il fatturato cresce a 400-450 il debito finisce automaticamente sotto controllo.
> Ergo, è più importante che il deficit sia zero (se hai un piccolo deficit deve essere ripianato dalla proprietà) che il debito sia basso.
> 
> Certo un debito elevato ti rende anche un debitore pericoloso per chi ha debiti con te, quindi oltre una certa soglia non dovrebbe essere permesso. Ma ribadisco, se facciamo riferimento alla Juve, mi interessa più che questo debito non possa aumentare che il suo ammontare, soprattutto se a garantire questo debito c'è Exor.
> ...



Qui non concordo per nulla. Già di per se il sistema di FPF è illegale perchè viola le regole comunitarie sul libero mercato (e mi stupisco che fino ad oggi nessuna società si sia rivolta alle corti europee...), ma almeno se vuoi mettere delle regole lo devi fare considerando tutta la situazione patrimoniale di una società e non solo una parte... tu Uefa devi guardare sia i bilanci che la situazione debitoria per vedere se una società è in salute o meno...


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Comunque alla fine ha avuto ragione Galliani. Non tutti, ma una grossa parte del tifo si è " evoluta" davvero e neppure in 10 anni.



No no è peggio. Molti sono andati più in là, oltre che essere evoluti ed accettare la mediocrità, ora, calcolatrice alla mano, la giustificano con menzogne e ribaltamenti della verità degni di Goebbels. 

Un’accozzaglia di perdenti. 

Se, per ipotesi, domani ci acquistasse Bezos ed iniziasse a spendere e spandere son convinto che tutti i neo-evoluti rosicherebbero perché “andremmo contro il ferpleifinanziario”. 

Tifare una squadra è sognare. Se ho voglia di fare il ragioniere leggo articoli di economia non di calcio.


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe interessante capire, visto che siamo ragionieri, perché la Juventus con il debito che ha e aggiustando con plusvalenze fittizie il bilancio voglia puntare a vincere e noi che non abbiamo debiti verso terzi, dobbiamo fare sacrifici "lacrime e sangue". Evidentemente ci sono squadre e squadre e tifosi e tifosi...



Vedi quello che ho appena scritto ad altro utente...perchè il FPF considera solamente i bilanci delle società e non prende in considerazione tutta la situazione patrimoniale della stessa...che per me è una cosa aberrante e senza senso....Ma così Juve, Inter, e tantissime squadre europee posso fare quello che vogliono facendo sempre più debiti...Il Milan invece, ma anche la Roma per es., finchè non avrà il bilancio in pareggio (o meglio a -30 nel triennio) non potrà fare nulla...Ci sarebbe poi da capire perchè sono rimaste in pochissime squadre ad avere bilanci spaventosamente in rosso e le altre no, ma questo è un altro discorso....


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> No no è peggio. Molti sono andati più in là, oltre che essere evoluti ed accettare la mediocrità, ora, calcolatrice alla mano, la giustificano con menzogne e ribaltamenti della verità degni di Goebbels.
> 
> Un’accozzaglia di perdenti.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo avete ragione. E' un' amara constatazione ma l' antennista ha creato davvero mostri...


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti la tua spiegazione sul perché la Juventus ha dovuto fare plusvalenze gonfiate per sistemare il bilancio anche quest’anno, nonostante l’aumento di capitale di 299,91 milioni di euro del Dicembre 2019, è stata chiarissima.



Perché nel fpf non si considerano gli aumenti di capitale che ovviamente impattano nello SP.
Come nello stesso fpf le sponsorizzazioni riconducibili alla proprietà impattano per un valore del 30% dei ricavi complessivi che impattano nel CE. Quindi volendo uno può anche fare una sponsorizzazione del 100% e avere magare un utile civilistisco sproporzionato e un calcolo per il fpf in pareggio o perdita.
Come i costi per il settore giovanile non impattano sul fpf. Quindi una società potrebbe avere una perdita mostruosa e essere ok con il fpf.
Stammi bene.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Qui non concordo per nulla. Già di per se il sistema di FPF è illegale perchè viola le regole comunitarie sul libero mercato (e mi stupisco che fino ad oggi nessuna società si sia rivolta alle corti europee...), ma almeno se vuoi mettere delle regole lo devi fare considerando tutta la situazione patrimoniale di una società e non solo una parte... tu Uefa devi guardare sia i bilanci che la situazione debitoria per vedere se una società è in salute o meno...



Concordo su tutto. Ed aggiungo che bisognerebbe anche considerare la situazione economica della proprietà. Ovviamente dove questa non sia diffusa come per il Real o il Bayern. 

Ma poi è tutto il sistema del fpf che falsa la competizione. Un sistema simile andrebbe bene solo col salary cup e con un draft stile nba o nfl altrimenti è solo un sistema che aiuta chi è già ricco bloccando gli investimenti di chi vuol crescere. Una roba totalmente antieconomica.


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Suning lo fa oggi dopo che sono usciti dal settlement e dopo aver recuperato introiti tornando in CL stabilmente..
> 
> Io posso prendermela con la società se vedo che il mio milan non può competere con la Juve...allora lì dico che non può essere così..ma finché vedo che non si compete manco con atalanta e lazio allora dico NO, il problema oggi non sono i soldi che non sono immessi nel mercato ma come vengono sprecati



Il problema sono entrambe le cose. Una non esclude l'altra. 
Non è che hai 10 mln da spendere sul mercato e allora ci rifletti per giorni se è meglio prendere un terzino destro o una mezz'ala sinistra. 

Che poi chiaramentz pure io dico che i nostri soldi dovrebbero bastare a finire sopra l'Atalanta. 
Ma se per ora per ragioni tecniche non bastano che facciamo. 
Ci impuntiamo e diciamo che fino a quando non si finisce sopra l'Atalanta non si spende mezzo euro bucato? 

No. Al Milan abbiamo il dovere noi tifosi di chiedere una proprietà ambiziosa che da tutto il possibile per arrivare in alto. E tutto il possibile implica prendere dirigenti bravi a spendere i soldi a disposizione ma anche che la proprietà faccia il massimo consentito... O almeno che faccia poco più di zero... Oerche ora stanno a zero!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Perché nel fpf non si considerano gli aumenti di capitale che ovviamente impattano nello SP.
> Come nello stesso fpf le sponsorizzazioni riconducibili alla proprietà impattano per un valore del 30% dei ricavi complessivi che impattano nel CE. Quindi volendo uno può anche fare una sponsorizzazione del 100% e avere magare un utile civilistisco sproporzionato e un calcolo per il fpf in pareggio o perdita.
> Come i costi per il settore giovanile non impattano sul fpf. Quindi una società potrebbe avere una perdita mostruosa e essere ok con il fpf.
> Stammi bene.



Infatti è questo il punto: a noi servono *anche* le sponsorizzazioni e le plusvalenze gonfiate per fare mercati competitivi. Altrimenti non si va da nessuna parte. Stammi bene anche tu.


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Bundesliga pre-FPF
> 
> 1986-1987 Bayern Monaco (10)
> 1987-1988 Werder Brema (2)
> ...



Hai ragione, maa conferma quello che ti ho scritto: la pioggia di soldi e la loro distribuzione ha reso impossibile competere a chi non ha accesso ai grandi fatturati derivanti dalla fama e dal palcoscenico internazionale.

In CL a pagare sono state le squadre fuori dai big 4 (5).
nei campionati nazionali (che a questo punto hanno sempre meno significato) le squadre che non hanno tifosi a Pechino, Mosca, Tokyo e Sidney.

Perchè se un Bayern è una macchina da soldi da 700 milioni l'anno uno Stoccarda da 70 milioni scarsi come fa a competere? La soluzione è permettere allo sceicco di comprare lo Stoccarda e spenderci 1.000 milioni l'anno?

Per me la soluzione è che le competizioni avvengano tra pari, che tra questi pari ci sia una distribuzione uniforme dei ricavi. Insomma una Lega Europea con tutte le big mentre i campionati nazionali, dovranno essere una competizione diversa.

Insomma, serve una Lega Europea (all'interno della UEFA o no è da vedere) con regole condivise, così come lo è la NBA (che ha il salary cap che è una regola interna alla lega, non una legge nazionale) e i campionati nazionali a svolgere il ruolo della NCAA.

Le partite NCAA di basket fanno anche 40.000 spettatori, le finali nazionali sono tra gli eventi più ambiti da spettatori e media, lo fanno perchè un tifoso è tifoso è tifoso dei Lakers, ma anche dell'Alma mater UCLA.

Così dovremo abituarci ad avere 3-5 squadre tra i "pro" e magari la squadra di famiglia nel campionato nazionale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il problema sono entrambe le cose. Una non esclude l'altra.
> Non è che hai 10 mln da spendere sul mercato e allora ci rifletti per giorni se è meglio prendere un terzino destro o una mezz'ala sinistra.
> 
> Che poi chiaramentz pure io dico che i nostri soldi dovrebbero bastare a finire sopra l'Atalanta.
> ...



Esatto. Fermo restando che da oggi in poi anche rimanere nei limiti massimi dell’FPF non ha più senso.


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Boh a me sembra chiaro e l'ho già scritto...3 quarti posti, 2 volte uscito ai gironi di champion, 3 coppa italia mai raggiunta nemmeno la finale...Questi per me sono risultati fallimentari, poi ognuno è libero di vederla come vuole...continuo a dire che se arriva Arnault e dopo 3 anni fa quei risultati qui dentro gli viene dato dell'incapace, proprio da ora insulta Suning.



Non capisci l'italiano o sono io a non sapermi spiegare (cosa molto probabile che non vivo in Italia) 
Ho scritto CISA AVREBBE DOVUTO FARE LA SOCIETÀ. 
Tu mi indichi ancora una volta risultati. 
E io ti ripeto che è stato fatto tutto quello che era consentito. 
Per caso avevano l'opzione di mettere più soldi dentro? 
Potevano prendere un dg più bravo? Potevano prendre un allenatore più bravo? 

Ecco di cosa sto parlando. 
Tu invece vai avanti come un disco rotto a ripetere che non vincono nulla. 
Ma cosa c'entra? 

La società ha fatto tutto quello che poteva. 
La squadra invece avrebbe dovuto fare meglio. E il mercato serve proprio a questo.

Elliott invece non fa tutto quello che può. 

E talmente semplice che non mi capacito di come non riesci a capire il discorso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, maa conferma quello che ti ho scritto: la pioggia di soldi e la loro distribuzione ha reso impossibile competere a chi non ha accesso ai grandi fatturati derivanti dalla fama e dal palcoscenico internazionale.
> 
> In CL a pagare sono state le squadre fuori dai big 4 (5).
> nei campionati nazionali (che a questo punto hanno sempre meno significato) le squadre che non hanno tifosi a Pechino, Mosca, Tokyo e Sidney.
> ...



Non so se la Superlega potrebbe funzionare. Non siamo in America e i playoff dubito potrebbero funzionare nel calcio. Anche perché non puoi, nel calcio, fare i playoff al meglio delle sette partite. Ci sono nelle leghe inferiori ma per decidere dei trofei prestigiosi, in questo caso il più prestigioso, li vedo inadatti. Io penso che l’anno possibilità potenziale di arrivare ai massimi livelli debba averla ogni club. Come è stato per Chelsea, City e Psg.

Anche perché il FPF ha spazzato via pure il Dortmund, il secondo club più grande di Germania e forse il meglio gestito al mondo, con uno stadio della Madonna e sempre pieno.



Djici ha scritto:


> Non capisci l'italiano o sono io a non sapermi spiegare (cosa molto probabile che non vivo in Italia)
> Ho scritto CISA AVREBBE DOVUTO FARE LA SOCIETÀ.
> Tu mi indichi ancora una volta risultati.
> E io ti ripeto che è stato fatto tutto quello che era consentito.
> ...



Ah non me ne capacito nemmeno io. Come non mi capacito di chi nei giorni scorsi persisteva a mettere in contrapposizione competenza e risorse.


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti è questo il punto: a noi servono *anche* le sponsorizzazioni e le plusvalenze gonfiate per fare mercati competitivi. Altrimenti non si va da nessuna parte. Stammi bene anche tu.



Se hai 120 milioni di perdita dovresti fare una sponsorizzazione di 200 milioni di euro per poter avere ricavi di 80 milioni superiori ai costi di esercizio. Siccome per il calcolo del fpf vanno a ricavi solo il 30% del tuoi ricavi. Circa 200 milioni per il Milan. Quindi resteresti sotto di 60 milioni.
Quindi elliot anche facendo tutte le sponsorizzazioni possibili non può far cambiare il nostro fpf.
Quindi preferisce ripianare la perdita.
Ciao


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Eh be', il capolavoro di Gazidis. Prendere una barca di soldi per farci genuflettere al cospetto di una banda di parrucconi che non riesce ad imporre regole medievali. Aspetto il tifoso ragioniere che venga a spiegarci come mai il City sia stato riammesso dal Tas nonostante il reato di lesa maestà nei confronti del fu Fpf.



Ma chi? la belva? ahahahah questa sentenza gli fa cadere tutto il palazzone quindi potrà inventarsi tutte le cifre che vuole, il fpf è una ca.ata pazzesca.
Confermata quindi la volontà degli strozzini di non entrare in Champs (e pure in EL) negli ultimi anni con allenatori specifici per raggiungere l'obbiettivo minimo, cioè non entrare nelle coppe e accettare delle sentenze che un anno prima erano state capovolte.
W l'autofinanziamento, piccoli progressi grandi risultati!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Mentre ci sei, puoi anche delucidarci sul come Suning sia uscita dal settlement? Grazie.



Ma te li sei dimenticati i prestiti con diritto di (NON) riscatto dell'Inda?..oppure pensate che Cancelo e Rafinha non se li sarebbero voluti tenere?..così, per chiedere...eh ma noi li prendevamo in giro...noi avevamo i soldi, pagavamo tutti cash...mirascemo ha buttato nel ce550 250 milioni in un colpo...eh ma la colpa è che non si sono messi i soldi...

Se fossimo tornati in CL 3-4 anni fa, ed era DOVEROSO, oggi non staremmo discutendo di queste fesserie...perché i 40-50 milioni che ti porta la CL (oltre alla vetrina per gli sponsor) sono vitali..

Purtroppo noi non siamo stati capaci in quasi 10 anni a rimettere in moto sto circolo virtuoso..Mai, nemmeno quest'anno..

L'anno scorso leggevo bande di "malati" qui dentro, e alcuni sarebbero i veri tifosi che osteggiano la proprietà che non mette 200 milioni sul mercato ogni anno, SPERARE di non arrivare 4° perché così veniva cacciato Gattuso...Senza contare che solo tornare in CL può rilanciare sto Milan...


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E si è evoluta molto più e molto "meglio" di quanto lui avrebbe mai potuto immaginare. Ammettiamolo: il Condom ha vinto.



Non ha vinto, ha stravinto. Le cose sono andate al di là di quanto immaginava il condor. Ormai al tifoso medio non gli interessa più vincere, ma gli interessa il bilancio. 

Immagino oggi come reagirebbero i neo-evoluti se capitassero estati come quella in cui prendemmo Rui e Pippo seguita da quella del 2002 in cui arrivarono Nesta e Rivaldo. Con la loro fedele calcolatrice ti dimostrerebbero che sono acquisti insensati che “appesantiscono il bilancio perché troppo in là con l’età”. E probabilmente esulterebbero nel vedere cessioni come quelle di Ibra e Thiago che “migliorando il bilancio, libereranno risorse che nei prossimi anni ci permetteranno grandi investimenti”


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non capisci l'italiano o sono io a non sapermi spiegare (cosa molto probabile che non vivo in Italia)
> Ho scritto CISA AVREBBE DOVUTO FARE LA SOCIETÀ.
> Tu mi indichi ancora una volta risultati.
> E io ti ripeto che è stato fatto tutto quello che era consentito.
> ...




Tipo prendere uno dei migliori dirigenti subito e non dopo più di due anni che sei proprietario...tipo portare sponsorizzazioni dalla Cina, dove sei una superpotenza, a grappoli nel primo anno...cose che hanno fatto gli arabi perchè volevano vincere subito...

E comunque anche basta apostrofare le persone che la pensano diversamente con epiteti!!!! E' così difficile accettare che un'altra persona ha un'opinione diversa della tua senza scrivere che non capisce l'italiano, che è un disco rotto, 
e per finire dandogli dello stupido (E talmente semplice che non mi capacito di come non riesci a capire il discorso)?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Se hai 120 milioni di perdita dovresti fare una sponsorizzazione di 200 milioni di euro per poter avere ricavi di 80 milioni superiori ai costi di esercizio. Siccome per il calcolo del fpf vanno a ricavi solo il 30% del tuoi ricavi. Circa 200 milioni per il Milan. Quindi resteresti sotto di 60 milioni.
> Quindi elliot anche facendo tutte le sponsorizzazioni possibili non può far cambiare il nostro fpf.
> Quindi preferisce ripianare la perdita.
> Ciao



Lo cambierebbe eccome, perché immettendo sponsor per l’equivalente del 30% del nostro fatturato adesso arriveremmo a -30 (ora siamo a -100 se non sbaglio), e da li è molto più facile risanare il tutto con plusvalenze gonfiate (che lui non usa) e ripartire.

Ripartire da un -30 è ben più facile che farlo da un -100, anche perché un -30 con qualche plusvalenza gonfiata lo aggiusti facilmente.

Tutto questo comunque è pour parler, perché il City ha dimostrato che chi vuole spendere lo fa punto e stop.

Ciao e un abbraccio affettuoso. Il bonifico di $inger arriverà puntuale lo stesso, credimi.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma te li sei dimenticati i prestiti con diritto di (NON) riscatto dell'Inda?..oppure pensate che Cancelo e Rafinha non se li sarebbero voluti tenere?..così, per chiedere...eh ma noi li prendevamo in giro...noi avevamo i soldi, pagavamo tutti cash...mirascemo ha buttato nel ce550 250 milioni in un colpo...eh ma la colpa è che non si sono messi i soldi...
> 
> Se fossimo tornati in CL 3-4 anni fa, ed era DOVEROSO, oggi non staremmo discutendo di queste fesserie...perché i 40-50 milioni che ti porta la CL (oltre alla vetrina per gli sponsor) sono vitali..
> 
> ...



Ometti di dire che l' Inter ha fatto tutta una serie di plusvalenze farlocche per uscire dal settlement. Basta fare le cose per bene e il Fpf crolla non solo giuridicamente ma anche con le scorciatoie.


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

Ah non me ne capacito nemmeno io. Come non mi capacito di chi nei giorni scorsi persisteva a mettere in contrapposizione competenza e risorse.[/QUOTE]

Beh anche io non mi capacito di come tu possa credere che questa sentenza possa spazzare via il FPF, eppure non lo scrivo ogni due post come state facendo in 3 o 4....Come ha già scritto anche qualcun altro la sentenza di oggi non tocca minimamente il sistema FPF...il City non è stato condannato in parte per assenza di prove, in parte per prescrizione del "reato"...


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lo cambierebbe eccome, perché immettendo sponsor per l’equivalente del 30% del nostro fatturato adesso arriveremmo a -30 (ora siamo a -100 se non sbaglio), e da li è molto più facile risanare il tutto con plusvalenze gonfiate (che lui non usa) e ripartire.
> 
> Ciao e un abbraccio affettuoso. Il bonifico di $inger arriverà puntuale lo stesso, credimi.


si ma puoi arrivarci allo zero del fpf e poi? non hai ancora speso 1 euro in piu di oggi.
se eri riferito a me il bonifico, mi dispiace, per me ovviamente, ma non mi arriva nessun bonifico da parte loro. ma una laurea in economia e un abilitazione e un lavoro lo ho lo stesso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ometti di dire che l' Inter ha fatto tutta una serie di plusvalenze farlocche per uscire dal settlement. Basta fare le cose per bene e il Fpf crolla non solo giuridicamente ma anche con le scorciatoie.



E le ha fatte suning, vero? Sicuramente sono idee di Zang..mica sono dirigenti svegli che sanno come muoversi e forse con gli agganci giusti..

Io non mi diverto certo a fare né l'avvocato di Elliott ne di Gazzosa, li aspetto al varco quando saranno i primi da giudicare, per adesso finché nemmeno competiamo con club che stanno sotto di noi economicamente non posso non puntare il dito verso le prime responsabilità..

Per esempio se arriva ragnick, dall'anno prossimo Gazzosa avrà zero alibi..e lo sa anche lui


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> si ma puoi arrivarci allo zero del fpf e poi? non hai ancora speso 1 euro in piu di oggi.
> se eri riferito a me il bonifico, mi dispiace, per me ovviamente, ma non mi arriva nessun bonifico da parte loro. ma una laurea in economia e un abilitazione e un lavoro lo ho lo stesso.



Poi continui a pompare anno dopo anno come ha fatto l’Inda, che quando venne presa da Suning era in rosso e ora ha un fatturato doppio rispetto al nostro.

Se facciamo mercato a -100 potremmo farlo molto più facilmete arrivati al pareggio. O vogliamo dire che partire da un bilancio di -100 sia come partire a -30 (che già col riscatto di Suso dal Siviglia di quest’estate sarebbe un -30 che verrebbe praticamente azzerato)?

Ma ripeto quanto già scritto: “ Tutto questo comunque è pour parler, perché il City ha dimostrato che chi vuole spendere lo fa punto e stop.”


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ometti di dire che l' Inter ha fatto tutta una serie di plusvalenze farlocche per uscire dal settlement. Basta fare le cose per bene e il Fpf crolla non solo giuridicamente ma anche con le scorciatoie.



Quello è vero, però devi avere anche i giocatori per fare le plusvalenze farlocche....L'inter da anni (prima di Suning) ha uno dei migliori settori giovanili di italia...il milan da anni (prima di Elliot) ha un settore giovanile scadente... Vediamo, forse adesso qualcosa si muove...perchè puoi fare plusvalenze farlocche con i Gabbia, i Maldini, i Pobega, qualcosa ancora con Plizzarri...solo che poi se lo fanno, nessuno deve dire eh ma Gabbia si doveva tenere perchè è una buona riserva...Pobega ha fatto benissimo nel Pordenone, dovevamo tenerlo in rosa...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

.
[MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] Basta.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Luglio 2020)

OT
ogni anno a fine campionato si diffondono crociate senza prigionieri che affollano ogni santo thread del forum.
Un anno fa il tema era Gattuso, con le solite etichette simpatiche tra tifosi ambiziosi del vero Milan e i Gattusers.
Quest'anno il tema è Elliott e le fazioni sono tra i tifosi del vero Milan e gli Evoluti.
Insomma niente di nuovo.

IT
Secondo me questa sentenza non cambia niente del FPF e diversi utenti ho visto che hanno spiegato perché. Casomai lo cambierà il Covid 19, se non lo ha già fatto, ma vedremo come.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Luglio 2020)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> OT
> ogni anno a fine campionato si diffondono crociate senza prigionieri che affollano ogni santo thread del forum.
> Un anno fa il tema era Gattuso, con le solite etichette simpatiche tra tifosi ambiziosi del vero Milan e i Gattusers.
> Quest'anno il tema è Elliott e le fazioni sono tra i tifosi del vero Milan e gli Evoluti.
> ...



Infatti non cambia nulla: chi voleva spendere prima se ne fregava, se ne frega e se ne fregherà, e chi vuole ripararsi dietro ad alibi farlocchi continuerà a farlo.

L’importante è aver chiarito che sono farlocchi (visto che il City ha fatto quello che voleva impunemente), così che chi volesse investire sappia che i parrucconi di Nyon hanno giusto il potere che gli si vuole dare.

L’FPF viola qualsiasi regola di mercato e può reggere solo finché sono tutti d’accordo.


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Tipo prendere uno dei migliori dirigenti subito e non dopo più di due anni che sei proprietario...tipo portare sponsorizzazioni dalla Cina, dove sei una superpotenza, a grappoli nel primo anno...cose che hanno fatto gli arabi perchè volevano vincere subito...
> 
> E comunque anche basta apostrofare le persone che la pensano diversamente con epiteti!!!! E' così difficile accettare che un'altra persona ha un'opinione diversa della tua senza scrivere che non capisce l'italiano, che è un disco rotto,
> e per finire dandogli dello stupido (E talmente semplice che non mi capacito di come non riesci a capire il discorso)?



Se 3 volte ti faccio una domanda e 3 volte ripeti la stessa cosa senza rispondere alla domanda o sono io a non spiegarmi bene (e ti ripeto che io non sono nato in Italia e ho imparato l'italiano leggendo la gazzetta del sport) o non hai capito tu. 
Avrei certamente dovuto evitare quella frase dove pongo la domanda se capisci l'italiano. 
Pero non puoi andare a dire che un opinione vale l'altra. Sopratutto quando c'è un argomentazione dietro. 

Troppo facile dire cose che non sono giuste e poi controbattere a chi argomenta dicendo che sono solo "opinioni".

Dire che 70 mln in più o in meno non fanno la differenza e una cosa che non esiste. 
Dire che Elliott fa tutto il possibile per farci tornare su e una cosa che non esiste. 

Qua non stiamo scambiando opinioni. Stiamo discutendo di fatti. 
Incontrovertibili.

Le opinioni le lasciamo sui giudizi che diamo ai giocatori perché li la cosa può essere soggettiva.

Che poi per chiarire fino in fondo, per me puoi pensare qualsiasi cosa. 
Pero ogni volta che saranno scritte cose inesatte non te la prendere se qualcuno viene a correggere. 
Sai pure io scrivo tante cose... Certe volte inesatte e certe volte proprio sbagliate. 
Beh non me la prendo di certo se qualcuno mi fa notare che sto sbagliando. 
Anzi. 
Se pensassi di avere sempre ragione non scriverei su un forum dove mi piace confrontarmi con altre idee.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> paradossalmente, se una squadra segue il fpf, con un mercato in crescita, il debito non dovrebbe essere un grosso problema perchè se rispetti il FpF non dovresti accumularne tanto di più e con il crescere dei fatturati, e l'aumentare del valore degli asset societari, l'incidenza del debito dovrebbe tendere percentualmente a diminuire. Mi spiego, se ho 300 di debito e fatturo 200 è tantino come debito, ma se rispetto il FpF questo debito più di 340-350 non può salire, se nel frattempo il fatturato cresce a 400-450 il debito finisce automaticamente sotto controllo.
> Ergo, è più importante che il deficit sia zero (se hai un piccolo deficit deve essere ripianato dalla proprietà) che il debito sia basso.
> 
> Certo un debito elevato ti rende anche un debitore pericoloso per chi ha debiti con te, quindi oltre una certa soglia non dovrebbe essere permesso. Ma ribadisco, se facciamo riferimento alla Juve, mi interessa più che questo debito non possa aumentare che il suo ammontare, soprattutto se a garantire questo debito c'è Exor.
> ...



Grazie per la precisazione.
Ti ho fatto questa domanda perchè secondo me dei debiti nessuno ne parla ma sono un fattore fondamentale della faccenda.
Partiamo dal presupposto che un sistema(fpf) che nasce apparentemente per tutelare i clubs nelle finanze e vigilare affinchè siano sostenibili non può ignorare i debiti che generano perchè altrimenti abbiamo una struttura bella a metà.

I debiti vanno considerati perchè sono il lato nero di plus-valenze, bilanci farlocchi, soldi di carta, valori di giocatori.

Dici bene però e concordo quando parli di fatturato di un'azienda che cresce e che fa passare quasi in secondo piano il debito.
Ma qua , a mio parere, si intreccia la questione nodosa , spinosa e antipatica di questo regime.
I club aumentano i fatturati attraverso i risultati sportivi , le partecipazioni ai tornei e una visibilità sempre maggiore che li fa diventare marchi.
Che la juve vada sotto e faccia debiti passa quasi in secondo piano se è in grado di mettere sotto contratto cr7, vincere il titolo nazionale, giocare la champions sistematicamente.
Ecco, proprio qua volevo arrivare : partecipazione fissa alla champions.

Cosa accadrebbe alla juve se se un paio d'anni steccasse la qualificazione alla massima competizione per clubs?
Come potrebbe mettersi in linea coi conti?
A mio parere sarebbe molto complicato ma talmente complicato da portarla sull'orlo del fallimento finanziario.
Il giochino del fpf poggia le sue basi sull'uccisione della competizione sportiva e un risultato sportivo minimo garantito (in termini di utili) che consente di fare conti coi soldi che entreranno , e non solo con quelli che si hanno in tasca.
Ma nello sport il risultato non andrebbe scritto sul campo?

E qua si collega la morte delle varie leghe che permette alle solite note di fare di questi intrallazzi per stare sempre al gran tavolo delle grandi. Quindi di sportivo vedo poco o nulla.

Capitolo milan : 
leggo sempre che il vero fallimento del milan è arrivare dietro squadre come atalanta e lazio col fatturato che ci ritroviamo , creando ogni anno rossi da paura.
Ma non è forse questo inevitabile per una big decaduta?? I nostri costi non sono quelli della lazio e i nostri contratti non sono in linea con quelli di lazio e atalanta.
Oggi paradossalmente è più facile fare come l'atalanta di turno(crescere piano piano) che non come il milan.
Cosa deve fare il milan per rimettersi in linea??
Mettere un cerotto sulla sanguinosa ferita o tagliarsi definitivamente il braccio???
Il cerotto immaginario sull'ipotetica ferita per me è un'opera di rilancio importante e su misura per un club nelle condizione particolari come noi, il taglio definitivo del braccio sta ad indicare che dobbiamo diventare l'atalanta di turno per poi riprovare la risalita.
Cogli le sottigliezze dei miei paragoni e dimmi cosa ne pensi.
Grazie anticipatamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2020)

Vi ho letto un pò tutti.
Stiamo calmi ragazzi, rispettiamo le idee di tutti e confrontiamoci con civiltà.
Io sono tra i più critici verso il fpf ma leggo il parere di tutti, rispetto tutti e mi confronto con tutti.
Vorrei chiarire che il mio odio verso questo sistema non è quello di un milanista depresso che vede la sua
squadra annaspare nella mediocrità ma quello di uno sportivo che sta vedendo morire la competizione.
Non mi piace poi si parli di fatturati , di fpf e bla bla e poi leggere del debito mostruoso e da paura della juve.
Con quel debito non si potrebbe nemmeno partecipare alle competizioni in un mondo reale, altro che lodare il mondo juve.
La fortuna di juve , real, barca, bayern si lega alla partecipazione fissa alla champions.
Ecco perchè combatto la modalità con la quale vengono spartiti i soldi che derivano dalle tv, il peccato originario è quello : uccisione delle leghe, partecipazione fissa alla champions, fatturato che cresce coi soldi che entreranno e ... debiti che non guarda nessuno.
Ma la juve oggi è vendibile???


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Sbagli tu,Agnelli è un sostenitore del fpf che tiene le catene ad altri club che potrebbero insidiarlo,tanto lui il fpf lo aggira con le plusvalenze farlocche,stai certo che da oggi,se gli Elkann non gli mettono un freno,vedrai i botti a torino,purtroppo.



certo come no..


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Luglio 2020)

Molto, molto bene.
Sono sempre stato una persona pragmatica, e pertanto ho sempre sostenuto che _ob torto collo_ toccava adeguarsi al FPF perchè altrimenti arrivavano le bastonate (vedi inter e roma, e anche noi esclusi dalla EL). 
Infatti ho sempre sostenuto la teoria "non basta il proprietario danaroso e voglioso di far guerra all'UEFA per far saltare il banco, quindi tocca fare progetto giovani".

Ora prendo atto (con somma soddisfazione) che la proprietà determinata e danarosa BASTA ECCOME e che questo FPF è una somma farsa e va scardinato con torce e forconi. 
Quindi, la mia posizione diventa "Ok i giovani, ok progettare, ok pensare al futuro, ma OLTRE alla linea verde che va molto bene servono 2-3 colpi di vertice all'anno per competere. Niente scuse". 

Forza Milan, evviva!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Molto, molto bene.
> Sono sempre stato una persona pragmatica, e pertanto ho sempre sostenuto che _ob torto collo_ toccava adeguarsi al FPF perchè altrimenti arrivavano le bastonate (vedi inter e roma, e anche noi esclusi dalla EL).
> Infatti ho sempre sostenuto la teoria "non basta il proprietario danaroso e voglioso di far guerra all'UEFA per far saltare il banco, quindi tocca fare progetto giovani".
> 
> ...



Amen.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Grazie per la precisazione.
> Ti ho fatto questa domanda perchè secondo me dei debiti nessuno ne parla ma sono un fattore fondamentale della faccenda.
> Partiamo dal presupposto che un sistema(fpf) che nasce apparentemente per tutelare i clubs nelle finanze e vigilare affinchè siano sostenibili non può ignorare i debiti che generano perchè altrimenti abbiamo una struttura bella a metà.
> 
> ...



Che poi attenzione: l’Atalanta ormai ha un bilancio da *188 milioni di euro*. Non solo sono più competenti ma nel sistema del defunto FPF ormai sarebbero stati una competitor *anche* economica per il Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> guarda che io sulla cessione al cinese non ho mai creduto fin dal primo secondo..tant'è vero che non ho mai smesso di chiamarlo Yogurt Li dal primo giorno...
> Poi voi fate pure come volete, consolatevi sui gomblodddi, io penso che se i soldi spesi per quei ce55i che ti ho detto, li avessimo spesi in gente forte, saremmo tornati in CL almeno 3-4 anni fa, e oggi i nostri bilanci sarebbero un pelo più degni del nostro blasone invece di essere lì lì con quelli del Napoli o dell Roma..



eridaje, sono due cose diverse. E' ovvio che se spendi è importante spendere bene, mi sembra logico. Io sto parlando solo della cessione fake e del fatto che Elliott sia soltanto un modo per permettere a qualcuno di tenere il Milan e averlo staccato dal mondo fininvest, utilizzando fondi esteri in paradisi fiscali.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che poi attenzione: l’Atalanta ormai ha un bilancio da *188 milioni di euro*. Non solo sono più competenti ma nel sistema del defunto FPF ormai sarebbero stati una competitor *anche* economica per il Milan.



Dici bene, però cogli un aspetto : all'atalanta i giocatori normali quanto guadagnano? I top quanto invece percepiscono?
Guardali , leggili e poi fai il confronto coi nostri.

Ecco perchè dico che è sbagliato dire che il milan col fatturato che ha e col rosso di bilancio che fa segnare ogni anno non può arrivare dopo lazio e atalanta.
Invece può , può eccome.
Può accadere perchè lazio e atalanta sono piccole (rispetto a noi) che facendo le cose per bene stanno migliorando ogni anno, noi siamo una nobile decaduta con tutto ciò che questo può implicare in termini di gestione, costi, fatturati, spese di contratto.
Come ne usciamo??
Diventiamo lentamente l'atalanta di turno per poi provare la risalita???
O facciamo come ha fatto l'inter??


Attenzione perchè il milan che vediamo oggi nasce col mercato di Mirabelli preteso nero su bianco da Berlusconi.
Li ci siamo impantanati.
Galliani aveva lasciato un appartamento vuoto ma il grande capo ha preteso che fosse riempito.
Ancora oggi stiamo cercando di uscire da quel disastro originale.
Leonardo ha sbagliato ma almeno aveva capito che l'unico modo per venirne fuori era fare all-in verso la champions.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Non mi interessa del perché. So solo che se il Milan avesse una sponsorizzazione di 110/120 milioni (il valore della perdita, ora non ricordo bene) non avrebbe potuto spendere un soldo in più di quanto speso. Contando che si parla di circa 40/50% del nostro fatturato penso che il nostro problema principale non sia la mancanza di sponsorizzazioni ma una razionalizzazione dei costi. Avessimo un bilancio In pareggio e nessuna sponsorizzazione della società si poteva ( anzi doveva) criticare Elliott. Ora invece conferisci a fondo perduto un sacco di soldi e questo è un dato che non si può negare.
> Non mi reputo così intelligente da sapere come uscirne da questa situazione. Ma l’unica cosa che son certo che Elliott ci sta mettendo tanti soldi sul Milan



tecnicamente non è proprio vero quello che dici. Tralasciando il discorso in sé su Elliott, ma se tu proprietà tramite sponsorizzazioni aumenti il fatturato, quindi i ricavi, il dato del bilancio a parità di costi migliora nettamente. Per cui poniamo il caso riuscissero in qualche modo ad aumentare il fatturato di 100 mln, hai praticamente evitato il bilancio negativo di 100 mln, e ti dai la possibilità di spendere ulteriormente e ripianare l'eventuale futuro rosso. Chiaro che così spenderesti molto di più, ma se si vuole creare un circolo virtuoso, devi iniettare soldi e creare un progetto come ha fatto la exor che all'inizio dopo la risalita dalla B, ha subito immesso come prestito 150 mln.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dici bene, però cogli un aspetto : all'atalanta i giocatori normali quanto guadagnano? I top quanto invece percepiscono?
> Guardali , leggili e poi fai il confronto coi nostri.
> 
> Ecco perchè dico che è sbagliato dire che il milan col fatturato che ha e col rosso di bilancio che fa segnare ogni anno non può arrivare dopo lazio e atalanta.
> ...



Concordo al 100%.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> tecnicamente non è proprio vero quello che dici. Tralasciando il discorso in sé su Elliott, ma se tu proprietà tramite sponsorizzazioni aumenti il fatturato, quindi i ricavi, il dato del bilancio a parità di costi migliora nettamente.



Che poi è quello che gli ho detto pure io. Inutilmente. Eh ma lui lo fa per lavoro...


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perché è cambiato il mondo del calcio, oggi non si vince con il sistema del primo berlusconi, infatti il Real delle 3 CL di fila o il Barca hanno vinto sulla base delle gestioni logiche non quando hanno speso 300 milioni in un anno per kakà, cr7, benzema e Xabi Alonso, o per prendere Ibra scambiandolo con Eto'o e vagonate di soldi...
> 
> Sul primo punto ti contraddico, io invoco OGGI un modello sano che ci faccia tornare (e giocare) la CL, oggi che il nostro fatturato ANCHE volendo non ci permette top player che guadagnano 10 milioni l'anno..poi innescata la miccia va da se che siamo il Milan e non il BVB e tutto verrà da sè



beh insomma, è anche grazie a quei mercati faraonici se poi DOPO hanno vinto e creato un ciclo vincente. Prendendo Ronaldo, Bale, Xabi Alonso, Benzema, tutti giocatori che hanno fatto parte del real che ha vinto 3 champions di seguito eh. Senza dimenticare marcelo, modric ecc ecc. Mica vero quello che dici. Il barca ha vinto la champions con guardiola, ma dopo per rivincerla ha dovuto spendere e tanto, per prendere neymar e suarez, così come dani alves. Mica 4 bruscolini. Ragazzi mettetevi in testa, che competenza e soldi non sono due rette parallele che non si incontreranno mai, ma al contrario sono due ingredienti BASE per poter tornare competitivi e poter cercare di vincere. Se ti manca uno dei due, non vinci MAI.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Qui non concordo per nulla. Già di per se il sistema di FPF è illegale perchè viola le regole comunitarie sul libero mercato (e mi stupisco che fino ad oggi nessuna società si sia rivolta alle corti europee...), ma almeno se vuoi mettere delle regole lo devi fare considerando tutta la situazione patrimoniale di una società e non solo una parte... tu Uefa devi guardare sia i bilanci che la situazione debitoria per vedere se una società è in salute o meno...



assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mettetevi in testa, che competenza e soldi non sono due rette parallele che non si incontreranno mai, ma al contrario sono due ingredienti BASE per poter tornare competitivi e poter cercare di vincere. Se ti manca uno dei due, non vinci MAI.



Questo va in firma.

I due esempi sono la prima Inda di Moratti 1995-2005 (soldi senza competenza) e il Borussia Dortmund (competenza senza soldi, e infatti dall’FPF in poi è sparito nonostante sia probabilmente il club meglio gestito AL MONDO).


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2020)

Sciocchezze, "piccoli progressi grandi risultati".
Ricordatevelo.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Luglio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il Manchester City potrà partecipare alle coppe europee. Accolto il ricorso dei Citizens. Soltanto una multa di 10 milioni di euro per non aver collaborato con la UEFA nelle indagini.



Ennesima figura di M di Cazzidis


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ennesima figura di M di Cazzidis



Provo ad immaginare in questo modo la differenza di trattamento tra Milan e Manchester City.

COLLOQUIO MILAN-UEFA
"Mi spiace, ma i vostri conti sono in rosso. Siamo costretti a prendere questa decisione"
"Nessun problema, tanto a noi fotte una sega del risultato sportivo"
"Ah, mi raccomando, mr Clitoridis: oltre ad inviarmi ogni 15 giorni gli scontrini del bar, ristorante e lavanderia di Milanello, dovete indossare pinocchietto, infradito e camicia hawayana sino a fine estate"
"Agli ordini, Ceferin!"

COLLOQUIO MANCHESTER CITY-UEFA
"Mi spiace, ma i vostri conti sono in rosso. Siamo costretti a prendere questa decisione".
"Senti un pò, mister Libro Mastro, ma vi volete recare a Nyon con le vostre auto di lusso o devo chiudere i rubinetti del petrolio, così poi vi tocca la bicicletta, il monopattino o la mongolfiera?"
"Perfetto, una multina di SOLI 10 milioni e chiudiamola qui".

Aveva proprio ragione Andreotti: il potere logora CHI NON CE L’HA.


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> tecnicamente non è proprio vero quello che dici. Tralasciando il discorso in sé su Elliott, ma se tu proprietà tramite sponsorizzazioni aumenti il fatturato, quindi i ricavi, il dato del bilancio a parità di costi migliora nettamente. Per cui poniamo il caso riuscissero in qualche modo ad aumentare il fatturato di 100 mln, hai praticamente evitato il bilancio negativo di 100 mln, e ti dai la possibilità di spendere ulteriormente e ripianare l'eventuale futuro rosso. Chiaro che così spenderesti molto di più, ma se si vuole creare un circolo virtuoso, devi iniettare soldi e creare un progetto come ha fatto la exor che all'inizio dopo la risalita dalla B, ha subito immesso come prestito 150 mln.


si se riuscissero in qualche modo a trovare ricavi per 50 milioni di euro. con 60 di sponsorizzazioni sei in pari con il fpf.
a trovarli 50 milioni.
sarebbe anche contento elliott non trovi? cosi ne ha dovuti mettere 120milioni. nel tuo caso 60 piu 50 in qualche modo. evidentemente non ci sono riusciuti.
qua invece si sostiene che non hanno messo 1 euro. non mi sembra proprio la stessa cosa.

che poi siamo stati fatti fuori dall'europa non certo per l'ultimo bilancio ma per quelli precedenti dove le perdite erano molto molto piu alte. sponsorizzazioni o meno

p.s.
gli aumenti di capitale della juventus e del milan sono un pelino diversi.
quelli del milan sono interamente sottoscritti dalla proprietà e servono per ripianare perdite (banalmente costi gia sostenuti)
quella della juventus ricordo che non fosse sottoscritto da dalla proprietà e serviva per avere liquidità nel breve periodo


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo va in firma.
> 
> I due esempi sono la prima Inda di Moratti 1995-2005 (soldi senza competenza) e il Borussia Dortmund (competenza senza soldi, e infatti dall’FPF in poi è sparito).



Si è creato un grosso equivoco sul forum : pare da una parte ci siano i ragionieri- tifosi pazienti e dall'altra ci siamo noi altri che viviamo nel passato o aspettiamo il grande presidente.
Da una parte chi tifa per le capacità, dall'altra chi sogna una proprietà diversa.
Come se , appunto, le due cose non potessero andare assieme. Direi che devono andare assieme.

Non so tra le due filosofie che si sono create chi abbia ragione ma io credo che forse paradossalmente siamo più noi altri ( quelli contro gazidis) ad aver capito bene le difficoltà economiche nelle quali ci troviamo e quanto sia difficile venirne fuori.
Questo è paradossale visto che noi saremmo, in teoria, quelli che credono alla fatina turchina.

Il milan è una nobile decaduta con tutti i problemi che questa condizione possa implicare e non se ne viene fuori solo con le capacità.
Ci vorrà un decennio per mettere a posto i conti e risalire lentamente.
I prossimi anni saranno drammatici e saremo costretti a vendere i pochi buoni che abbiamo, tutte plus-valnze da immolare all'altare del bilancio.
La rosa sarà distrutta umanamente, tecnicamente e in termini di continuità.
In termini di crescita della squadra torneremo idealmente indietro di due anni col sassuolo di turno che molto probabilmente sarà li a duellara con noi.
Di lazio, napoli , atalanta nemmeno ne parlo. Inter e juve ce le possiamo scordare.

Oggi è stata una giornata a mio parere storica per il fpf non per quanto riguarda noi , non mi aspetto certo che la nostra proprietà faccia la guerra in stile city e sfidi i poteri grossi, ma se non altro abbiamo avuto la prova che le regole del fpf hanno valenza nulla perchè poggiano su pilastri di biscotto.
Un regolamento interno che può funzionare solo fino a quando qualcuno non denuncia il sistema.
Non mi sorprende sia stato il city a denunciare tutto, del resto nella premier la spartizione dei soldi delle pay tv avviene in modo costruttivo e finalizzato alla valorizzazione della lega.
A bayern, real, barca, juve ovviamente il giochino del fpf va alla grandissima, tanto le rispettive leghe le hanno già ammazzate mangiandosi la fetta più grosse della torta e annichilendo la concorrenza.

E il milan? Il nostro amato milan??
Abbiamo trovato il periodo peggiore per lasciare il tavolo delle big. Ritornarci sarà durissima.
E occhio che la juve farà di tutto per non farci tornare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si è creato un grosso equivoco sul forum : pare da una parte ci siano i ragionieri- tifosi pazienti e dall'altra ci siamo noi altri che viviamo nel passato o aspettiamo il grande presidente.
> Da una parte chi tifa per le capacità, dall'altra chi sogna una proprietà diversa.
> Come se , appunto, le due cose non potessero andare assieme. Direi che devono andare assieme.
> 
> ...



Tutto giusto.

Le chiacchiere stanno a zero: o arriva, nei prossimi anni, una proprietà da Milan, oppure hello oblivion my old friend. Perché l’oblio sarà il nostro destino.

L’unica speranza è che la dimostrazione della farsa dell’FPF invogli qualche magnate ad investire.


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si è creato un grosso equivoco sul forum : pare da una parte ci siano i ragionieri- tifosi pazienti e dall'altra ci siamo noi altri che viviamo nel passato o aspettiamo il grande presidente.
> Da una parte chi tifa per le capacità, dall'altra chi sogna una proprietà diversa.
> Come se , appunto, le due cose non potessero andare assieme. Direi che devono andare assieme.
> 
> ...



guarda io non faccio ne i favori ad elliott ne contro ad elliott. io vorrei solo che il milan tornasse a vincere. poi il presidente e/o proprietario me ne frega niente.
poi pero se uno scrive che elliott non ha messo 1 euro ti dico che è sbagliato.
ma non per questo vuole dire che sono felice di questo milan .
parlo per me ovviamente


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> guarda io non faccio ne i favori ad elliott ne contro ad elliott. io vorrei solo che il milan tornasse a vincere. poi il presidente e/o proprietario me ne frega niente.
> poi pero se uno scrive che elliott non ha messo 1 euro ti dico che è sbagliato.
> ma non per questo vuole dire che sono felice di questo milan .
> parlo per me ovviamente



Ma ci mancherebbe amico,non ti devi nè giustificare nè altro.
Credo sia costruttivo confrontarsi e sentire il parere di tutti, se poi lo si fa con utenti preparati come te si può solo migliorare.
Partiamo dal presupposto che qua siamo tutti milanisti e tutti vorremmo la stessa condizione : un milan forte e competitivo.
Purtroppo la nostra proprietà e le dinamiche con le quali siamo finiti nelle mani di questo fondo diciamo che non mi fa stare esattamente tranquillo.
Resta in me forte il timore di vivere come in un limbo calcistico.
Berlusconi ci ha fatto proprio un bel dispetto. Altro che stato cinese........


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2020)

La cosa che fa più paura però è che il City sia semplicemente salito in corsa sul treno Snowpiercer delle grandi, con la prescrizione se la sono cavata e ora, con quel fatturato, si gestiranno in altra maniera ben consci di averla fatta franca e di essere ormai ad un livello di autosufficienza impareggiabile per qualsiasi altro top team decaduto con ambizioni ben superiori al proprio status.
Ma il fpf è stato veramente debellato? sembra di no, perché prima di un evento simile servirà l'investitore fuori di testa che immetterà soldi freschi per velocizzare il percorso di crescita sostenuta, se nessuno ha intenzione di farlo beh le big si gestiscono come il City, nel caso, too big to be punished, le altre, the best of the rest, si arrabatteranno come sempre con plusva farlocche e sponsorizzazioni consentite, se nessuno va oltre, se nessuno sfida il sistema non cambierà niente.
Cosa porta ad una "tranquillità" totale? i campionati ridicoli dove bene o male 4 squadre entrano in Champs e quelle 4 scavano un gap con chi non riesce ad entrarci, quindi è sì importante spendere ma è molto più importante spendere bene con uomini competenti al comando, se almeno inizialmente non spendi bene fai solo ridere e hai poco da recriminare.
Poi noi siamo un caso a parte perché non abbiamo una proprietà vera, siamo un club come il Lille, buono per passare i giocatori da un club all'altro, buono per vivacchiare in El senza pretese, buono perché può portare ad una vendita futura (un po' troppo futura, ahimè) senza la necessità di fare grossi investimenti extra che non siano costi di gestioni, risanamento, Berlusconi ci ha lasciati agli strozzini ma sembra ormai tutto normale, un desolante quiproquo.


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe amico,non ti devi nè giustificare nè altro.
> Credo sia costruttivo confrontarsi e sentire il parere di tutti, se poi lo si fa con utenti preparati come te si può solo migliorare.
> Partiamo dal presupposto che qua siamo tutti milanisti e tutti vorremmo la stessa condizione : un milan forte e competitivo.
> Purtroppo la nostra proprietà e le dinamiche con le quali siamo finiti nelle mani di questo fondo diciamo che non mi fa stare esattamente tranquillo.
> ...



a grandi linee concordo, tecnicamente ci puo salvare la citta in se (Milano con la uscita di Londra dall'unione europea sarà centro economico piu importante) e lo stadio di proprietà e un po di sano bus del cul. fossimo entrati in champions l'anno scorso, stai certo che la storia sarebbe cambiata. un po come l'inter 2 anni fa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La cosa che fa più paura però è che il City sia semplicemente salito in corsa sul treno Snowpiercer delle grandi, con la prescrizione se la sono cavata e ora, con quel fatturato, si gestiranno in altra maniera ben consci di averla fatta franca e di essere ormai ad un livello di autosufficienza impareggiabile per qualsiasi altro top team decaduto con ambizioni ben superiori al proprio status.
> Ma il fpf è stato veramente debellato? sembra di no, perché prima di un evento simile servirà l'investitore fuori di testa che immetterà soldi freschi per velocizzare il percorso di crescita sostenuta, se nessuno ha intenzione di farlo beh le big si gestiscono come il City, nel caso, too big to be punished, le altre, the best of the rest, si arrabatteranno come sempre con plusva farlocche e sponsorizzazioni consentite, se nessuno va oltre, se nessuno sfida il sistema non cambierà niente.
> Cosa porta ad una "tranquillità" totale? i campionati ridicoli dove bene o male 4 squadre entrano in Champs e quelle 4 scavano un gap con chi non riesce ad entrarci, quindi è sì importante spendere ma è molto più importante spendere bene con uomini competenti al comando, se almeno inizialmente non spendi bene fai solo ridere e hai poco da recriminare.
> Poi noi siamo un caso a parte perché non abbiamo una proprietà vera, siamo un club come il Lille, buono per passare i giocatori da un club all'altro, buono per vivacchiare in El senza pretese, buono perché può portare ad una vendita futura (un po' troppo futura, ahimè) senza la necessità di fare grossi investimenti extra che non siano costi di gestioni, risanamento, Berlusconi ci ha lasciati agli strozzini ma sembra ormai tutto normale, un desolante quiproquo.



Persino i gobbi ormai ci difendono, guardate che commenti 

“Quindi il FFP conta solo per le italiane in generale e il Milan in particolare?
Società che spendono un miliardo in maniera scorretta devo pagare (addirittura!!) 10M di multa...
Che porcheria colossale”

“ Mi sento "quasi " ma non troppo solidale con i Milanisti. 
Vabe . A sto punto compriamo Messi.
Conti impresentabili. 
Debiti a babbo morto e la uefa si fottesse”


“In tutta sincerità capisco perché è “nato” il FPF: semplificando, tu società spendi quanto tu società guadagni, senza poter contare sui soldi della tua proprietà e/o aziende/fondi collegati.
È una sorta di autotutela: se le società hanno conti in ordine, non falliscono, e teoricamente (ma solo teoricamente) ci dovrebbe essere più equilibrio.
Equilibrio che guardando i maggiori campionati non esiste assolutamente (Bayern, PSG, Barca/Real, noi potremmo vincere da qui all’eternità) e tutto sommato neppure guardando i vincitori delle ultime Champions (ultime 9 edizioni 6 volte vinte da Barca/Real).
Perciò sono d’accordo sui conti in ordine ma toglierei qualunque limite ai soldi che le proprietà ci possono investire per appunto tenere i conti in ordine: se la proprietà del City vuol sponsorizzare con 200 milioni veri la propria squadra, che lo faccia pure.
Vedete il calcio è lo sport più democratico del mondo, se investi male, si puoi vincere ma non puoi avere la certezza di farlo a lungo: ci devono essere anche altri valori e capacità.”

Eppure ci sono milanisti che difendono questa schifezza e sono disposti a mangiare melma per decenni.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La cosa che fa più paura però è che il City sia semplicemente salito in corsa sul treno Snowpiercer delle grandi, con la prescrizione se la sono cavata e ora, con quel fatturato, si gestiranno in altra maniera ben consci di averla fatta franca e di essere ormai ad un livello di autosufficienza impareggiabile per qualsiasi altro top team decaduto con ambizioni ben superiori al proprio status.
> Ma il fpf è stato veramente debellato? sembra di no, perché prima di un evento simile servirà l'investitore fuori di testa che immetterà soldi freschi per velocizzare il percorso di crescita sostenuta, se nessuno ha intenzione di farlo beh le big si gestiscono come il City, nel caso, too big to be punished, le altre, the best of the rest, si arrabatteranno come sempre con plusva farlocche e sponsorizzazioni consentite, se nessuno va oltre, se nessuno sfida il sistema non cambierà niente.
> *Cosa porta ad una "tranquillità" totale? i campionati ridicoli dove bene o male 4 squadre entrano in Champs e quelle 4 scavano un gap con chi non riesce ad entrarci, quindi è sì importante spendere ma è molto più importante spendere bene con uomini competenti al comando, se almeno inizialmente non spendi bene fai solo ridere e hai poco da recriminare.*
> Poi noi siamo un caso a parte perché non abbiamo una proprietà vera, siamo un club come il Lille, buono per passare i giocatori da un club all'altro, buono per vivacchiare in El senza pretese, buono perché può portare ad una vendita futura (un po' troppo futura, ahimè) senza la necessità di fare grossi investimenti extra che non siano costi di gestioni, risanamento, Berlusconi ci ha lasciati agli strozzini ma sembra ormai tutto normale, un desolante quiproquo.



Osservazione perspicace.
Non capiremo mai cosa ha causato il fpf se non allarghiamo il discorso alle leghe.
E' come se uno si indebitasse per entrare nella stanza dei bottoni per poi non uscirvi più. La juve ha fatto cosi.
Il fatturato cresce di anno in anno forti di una partecipazione sicura, fissa e sistematica alla champions.
Basterebbe che la juve per un anno arrivasse quinta in serie A per essere sull'orlo del fallimento.
Ma questo non può accadere e non accadrà, il tutto è stato confezionato ad arte.
Lo chiamano fair play, si traduce morte della competizione.
In mezzo a tutto questo schifo anche il genoa o il sassuolo hanno trovato il loro posto nel mondo : parcheggi di plus-valenze in orbita gobba.


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Persino i gobbi ormai ci difendono
> 
> “Quindi il FFP conta solo per le italiane in generale e il Milan in particolare?
> Società che spendono un miliardo in maniera scorretta devo pagare (addirittura!!) 10M di multa...
> ...



Eh sì, questo è un discorso corretto, ma è un po' come il budget cap nella F1, promuovi l'equilibrio per creare ancora più distanza tra le grandi e tutto il resto, è un controsenso e non fa bene ad uno sport in evoluzione, a detta loro, ma con regole che bloccano qualsiasi tipo di sbocco o competitività allargata.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Persino i gobbi ormai ci difendono
> 
> “Quindi il FFP conta solo per le italiane in generale e il Milan in particolare?
> Società che spendono un miliardo in maniera scorretta devo pagare (addirittura!!) 10M di multa...
> ...



La differenza di fondo è che il city ha soldi veri e subito, la juve ragiona coi soldi che incasserà. Soldi di carta.
Magari paga in 'sturaro'. 
Il fpf da ragione alla juve, nel mondo reale invece l'economia non si può bloccare e chi ha soldi paga e può spendere.
Se il fine ultimo della uefa fosse mantenere un alto livello di competizione e di spettacolarità avrebbero pensato a un tetto ingaggi per ogni club ma questo non viene minimamente preso in considerazione.
Chissà perchè...


----------



## wildfrank (13 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ah si? Suning sta facendo di tutto x provare a vincere? 3 quarti posti, sempre eliminato nei gironi di Champions, mai arrivato neanche in finale di coppa italia non mi sembra proprio fare di tutto x provare a vincere..se arrivasse Arnalut al milan e dopo 3 anni ottiene gli stessi risultati diresti che ha fatto di tutto per provare a vincere? Suning sta, lodevolmente e rispettqndo i paramentri del Fpf, aumentando i ricavi per far si che (forse) tra qualche anno possa provare a vincere...



Come vogliamo chiamare chii assume uno degli allenatori più pagati d'Europa? Benefattore o ambizioso?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La differenza di fondo è che il city ha soldi veri e subito, la juve ragiona coi soldi che incasserà. Soldi di carta.
> Magari paga in 'sturaro'.
> Il fpf da ragione alla juve, nel mondo reale invece l'economia non si può bloccare e chi ha soldi paga e può spendere.
> Se il fine ultimo della uefa fosse mantenere un alto livello di competizione e di spettacolarità avrebbero pensato a un tetto ingaggi per ogni club ma questo non viene minimamente preso in considerazione.
> Chissà perchè...



Perché come detto e ridetto sono misure mafiose create da un ristretto cartello di club per fare il bello e il cattivo tempo nei campionati per il resto del XXI secolo e poi vincere a turno in CL. Tenendo fuori club “parvenu” alla City e impedendo la rinascita delle nobili decadute sconfitte e umiliate, per non avere fastidi.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> si se riuscissero in qualche modo a trovare ricavi per 50 milioni di euro. con 60 di sponsorizzazioni sei in pari con il fpf.
> a trovarli 50 milioni.
> sarebbe anche contento elliott non trovi? cosi ne ha dovuti mettere 120milioni. nel tuo caso 60 piu 50 in qualche modo. evidentemente non ci sono riusciuti.
> qua invece si sostiene che non hanno messo 1 euro. non mi sembra proprio la stessa cosa.
> ...



I primi 150 mln dell'era marotta furono prestati dalla exor. Verissimo che elliot stia mettendo soldi a fondo perduto, l'ho pure scritto in qualche altro post non ricordo dove. Però sta facendo esattamente gli stessi errori di Berlusconi, stranamente. Non c'è progettualità, non si tratta di investimenti con raziocinio. E i risultati sono continui passivi di bilancio e aumenti di capitale. È un cane che si morde la coda.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si è creato un grosso equivoco sul forum : pare da una parte ci siano i ragionieri- tifosi pazienti e dall'altra ci siamo noi altri che viviamo nel passato o aspettiamo il grande presidente.
> Da una parte chi tifa per le capacità, dall'altra chi sogna una proprietà diversa.
> Come se , appunto, le due cose non potessero andare assieme. Direi che devono andare assieme.
> 
> ...



Nessuno è cieco e crede che in un mese si risolvano problemi creatisi in anni di mala gestio.

Tuttavia ad Elliott si imputa che in due anni la situazione non è migliorata nemmeno un po'.

Passi che i risultati sportivi siano modesti, ok: intervenire nella rosa e ricostruire è difficile.

Ma è inaccettabile il fatto che economicamente la situazione sia sempre la stessa o peggiore. Una delle poche vie per innalzare la soglia economica, le sponsorizzazioni, non è stata battuta a fondo, anzi gli introiti da sponsor sono calati. Il fatturato non cresce, quindi per avere meno perdite si tagliano i costi. Per alcuni questo è un buon segnale. In realtà preferisco avere perdite alte ma con un fatturato che cresce piuttosto che avere perdite basse con un fatturato che cala. In termini di teoria economica la seconda parte significa che non si investe e che la società ristagna e sfido chiunque a dimostrare il contrario. In pratica siamo come quelle aziende industriali che in invece di investire tagliano il personale e non rinnovano gli impianti. Che futuro avrebbe un'azienda che implementa strategie così conservative? La risposta è semplice. Al Milan da anni accade lo stesso. Anche Psg e Man City e perfino il Real per crescere nei ricavi hanno affrontato passivi spaventosi, però dietro c'era un progetto: spendere tanto e subito per poi assestarsi con la crescita del fatturato. In economia si chiama investire. Elliott finora sta invece disinvestendo. Ed il calo del fatturato lo dimostra. 

Il cervellotico progetto giovani che tanto piace ai Gazziders secondo me sarà un enorme fallimento. Perché o hai culo e becchi il nuovo Baresi, il nuovo Maldini ed il nuovo Messi oppure al massimo prenderai giocatori come Leao che magari diventeranno forti ma lo faranno in almeno 3 anni. Ed i tifosi del Milan, che ad esempio fischiavano un fuoriclasse come Rui Costa, dubito abbiano la pazienza di attendere. 

Non siamo il Cagliari che aspettò Nainggolan, Oliveira, ecc. per anni per poi monetizzarli adeguatamente. Ci sono tifosi che sono disposti a diventare come il Cagliari di Cellino. Beh io sta roba non l'accetterò mai. Sono un sognatore? Un illuso? può darsi, però che scopo ha guardare una squadra che fino a qualche anno fa lottava per vincere ridotta ad una semiprovinciale? 

Il Milan, come storia è come il Real, vi immaginate una dirigenza del Real che dice ai suoi tifosi: basta lottare per la vittoria, d'ora in avanti compreremo giovani da far crescere e rivendere. Come la prenderebbero i tifosi delle merengues? Secondo me brucerebbero il Santiago Bernabeu con la dirigenza chiusa dentro. Ed è questo che mi disturba: che molti tifosi accettano con rassegnazione questo osceno ridimensionamento, ed anzi lo giustificano pure. 

Assurdo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nessuno è cieco e crede che in un mese si risolvano problemi creatisi in anni di mala gestio.
> 
> Tuttavia ad Elliott si imputa che in due anni la situazione non è migliorata nemmeno un po'.
> 
> ...



Top.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nessuno è cieco e crede che in un mese si risolvano problemi creatisi in anni di mala gestio.
> 
> Tuttavia ad Elliott si imputa che in due anni la situazione non è migliorata nemmeno un po'.
> 
> ...



Intervento encomiabile ma, come detto prima, una bella fetta di tifosi non ha consapevolezza del ruolo storico del Milan e,conseguentemente, non si aspetta nulla dal futuro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> beh insomma, è anche grazie a quei mercati faraonici se poi DOPO hanno vinto e creato un ciclo vincente. Prendendo Ronaldo, Bale, Xabi Alonso, Benzema, tutti giocatori che hanno fatto parte del real che ha vinto 3 champions di seguito eh. Senza dimenticare marcelo, modric ecc ecc. Mica vero quello che dici. Il barca ha vinto la champions con guardiola, ma dopo per rivincerla ha dovuto spendere e tanto, per prendere neymar e suarez, così come dani alves. Mica 4 bruscolini. Ragazzi mettetevi in testa, che competenza e soldi non sono due rette parallele che non si incontreranno mai, ma al contrario sono due ingredienti BASE per poter tornare competitivi e poter cercare di vincere. Se ti manca uno dei due, non vinci MAI.



Io non invoco povertà e miseria e non credo manco alla favola che si vince senza investire..io dico che OGGI noi anche volendo non possiamo competere coi top club perché anche con uno sceicco dietro se fatturi 1/3 dei tuoi competitor non ne esci..
Oggi serve lo step della competenza per tornare in CL e rimettere in moto la macchina virtuosa..ma per farlo serve battere le rivali in serie A che ci sono dietro come fatturati e investimenti..
Finché finiamo dietro Napoli e Roma dove vogliamo andare???


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non invoco povertà e miseria e non credo manco alla favola che si vince senza investire..io dico che OGGI noi anche volendo non possiamo competere coi top club perché anche con uno sceicco dietro se fatturi 1/3 dei tuoi competitor non ne esci..
> Oggi serve lo step della competenza per tornare in CL e rimettere in moto la macchina virtuosa..ma per farlo serve battere le rivali in serie A che ci sono dietro come fatturati e investimenti..
> Finché finiamo dietro Napoli e Roma dove vogliamo andare???



Il City fatturava meno di 1/3 dei top club ed è stato portato a fatturare come loro dagli sceicchi che con l’FPF ci si raspano le ragadi anali. Quindi tutto il discorso crolla.



Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Intervento encomiabile ma, come detto prima, una bella fetta di tifosi non ha consapevolezza del ruolo storico del Milan e,conseguentemente, non si aspetta nulla dal futuro.



Non penso sia mancanza di consapevolezza del ruolo storico del Milan. È che otto anni come quelli passati piegherebbero molti. Ci si abitua a tutto, anche alla melma, e la sconfitta poi ti entra dentro, diviene la normalità.

Io a leggere chi diceva di festeggiare la vittoria sulla Juve perché con loro non vinceremo più per chissà quanto provavo rabbia e umiliazione al tempo stesso.


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> I primi 150 mln dell'era marotta furono prestati dalla exor. Verissimo che elliot stia mettendo soldi a fondo perduto, l'ho pure scritto in qualche altro post non ricordo dove. Però sta facendo esattamente gli stessi errori di Berlusconi, stranamente. Non c'è progettualità, non si tratta di investimenti con raziocinio. E i risultati sono continui passivi di bilancio e aumenti di capitale. È un cane che si morde la coda.



io parlavo degli ultimi 300 milioni. quelli di marotta non ne ho idea


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non invoco povertà e miseria e non credo manco alla favola che si vince senza investire..io dico che OGGI noi anche volendo non possiamo competere coi top club perché anche con uno sceicco dietro se fatturi 1/3 dei tuoi competitor non ne esci..
> Oggi serve lo step della competenza per tornare in CL e rimettere in moto la macchina virtuosa..ma per farlo serve battere le rivali in serie A che ci sono dietro come fatturati e investimenti..
> Finché finiamo dietro Napoli e Roma dove vogliamo andare???



Non so se ho scritto a te o ad un altro che diceva le tue stesse cose. 

Quindi la proprietà oggi cosa dovrebbe dire? 
"Fino a quando quei incapaci di dirigenti che abbiamo non arrivono quarti noi non spendiamo nulla". 
E questi che dovrebbe dire. 

E pure se fosse così, tu pensi che Elliott una volta tornati in CL metterebbe soldi nelle sponsorizzazioni legali? 

La prima frase mi sembra folle. E la seconda molto molto improbabile anche se ovviamente non lo potrò dimostrare fino a quando non succederà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Leonardo ha sbagliato ma almeno aveva capito che l'unico modo per venirne fuori era fare all-in verso la champions.



Quello l'hanno capito tutti, peccato che poi ogni volta l'all-in vada in malora..non è che magari andavano gestiti meglio?

Il nostro fatturato se torniamo in CL sono certo che nel giro di un paio di stagioni arriva a 350milioni come ridere..

Poi però ci stupiamo dell'Atalanta ma sono ai quarti di CL e hanno anche chance di puntare la semifinale..chiaro che sia un colpo da 90 per loro..oltretutto in CL ci saranno pure l'anno prossimo e di certo qualche fesso che gli paga a peso d'oro i giocatori lo trovano (speriamo di non essere ANCORA noi)..


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il City fatturava meno di 1/3 dei top club ed è stato portato a fatturare come loro dagli sceicchi che con l’FPF ci si raspano le ragadi anali. Quindi tutto il discorso crolla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amico mio, potrei accettare simili discorsi da un quindicenne ma da chi ha visto issarci sul tetto del mondo più e più volte non lo condivido. Qua c' è stata davvero una mutazione genetica altrimenti non si spiega accettare tutta la melma e anche i vari progetti di ulteriore ridimensionamento con radicata convinzione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non so se ho scritto a te o ad un altro che diceva le tue stesse cose.
> 
> Quindi la proprietà oggi cosa dovrebbe dire?
> "Fino a quando quei incapaci di dirigenti che abbiamo non arrivono quarti noi non spendiamo nulla".
> ...



E allora cosa dovrebbe fare una proprietà seria e intelligente? mettere ogni anno 200 milioni sul mercato, triplicare il monta ingaggi sperando che chi fa mercato poi non li spenda in Bonucci e Higuain?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il City fatturava meno di 1/3 dei top club ed è stato portato a fatturare come loro dagli sceicchi che con l’FPF ci si raspano le ragadi anali. Quindi tutto il discorso crolla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infatti il city non ha fatto figure di melma comprando figurine strapagate e vincendo il nulla per anni prima della prima premier con Mancini vinta all'ultimo minuto. 
Le altre di premier guardavano estasiate il grande city che prima di Guardiola veniva perculato ovunque


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Intervento encomiabile ma, come detto prima, una bella fetta di tifosi non ha consapevolezza del ruolo storico del Milan e,conseguentemente, non si aspetta nulla dal futuro.



Infatti ciò che imputo ad Elliott è proprio il fatto di andare contro la nostra storia. Trasformare il Milan in una provinciale non funzionerà. E' come se la Ferrari si mettesse a costruire utilitarie. Chi è il pazzo che lo farebbe? Ecco Elliott ha in mente una strategia simile.


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non invoco povertà e miseria e non credo manco alla favola che si vince senza investire..io dico che OGGI noi anche volendo non possiamo competere coi top club perché anche con uno sceicco dietro se fatturi 1/3 dei tuoi competitor non ne esci..
> Oggi serve lo step della competenza per tornare in CL e rimettere in moto la macchina virtuosa..ma per farlo serve battere le rivali in serie A che ci sono dietro come fatturati e investimenti..
> Finché finiamo dietro Napoli e Roma dove vogliamo andare???



Questo è logico ma c'è da capire un concetto in particolare, se tu hai una società che fattura più di squadre che arrivano tranquillamente davanti a te significa che quello che stai facendo non basta o non è all'altezza di quel club in particolare, un Milan che viene portato avanti tramite autofinanzimento e con piccoli insignificanti progressi (tipo i giocatori in scadenza o i giocatori presi per 2 noccioline che "salvano" il bilancio) non va da nessuna parte perchè potenzialmente non viene sfruttato, come blasone, capacità straordinare come il numero di tifosi, il seguito, l'importanza di avere il Milan ad alti livelli.
Purtroppo questa club è da anni il paradiso delle pippe perché ha un monte ingaggi da prime 3 in Italia ma arriva stabilmente dal quinto al settimo posto ogni anno (con diversi mesi di vacanza per i campioni che stabilmente nel girore di ritorno corrono un po' fino al liberi tutti di aprile-maggio).
Vuoi competenza? allora basta dire che Pioli è tra i migliori al mondo, basta elogiare Kessie (quello che corre), basta avere come capitani gente inutile, basta con il progetto passivo che viene stravolto ogni anno utilizzando comunque sempre gli stessi cessi, vuoi competenza? ribalta tutto e investi per quello che devi investire, fidandoti di chi spenderà quei soldi, se non lo vogliono fare allora pace "piccoli progressi grandi traquardi".


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il City fatturava meno di 1/3 dei top club ed è stato portato a fatturare come loro dagli sceicchi che con l’FPF ci si raspano le ragadi anali. Quindi tutto il discorso crolla.



Peccato che gli sceicchi del City siano arrivati DODICI anni fa, non ieri...il FPF manco esisteva e i primi anni hanno gettato fondamenta solide spendendo a briglia sciolta...
Paragone ingeneroso poi quello col City o col PSG..oltretutto scusate se non tutti hanno dietro un fondo sovrano da miliardi di euro, ci faceva comodo quando eravamo NOI i ricchi..purtroppo oggi anche volendo Elliott non ha quelle possibilità, se non vi sta bene potete tifare i beduini oppure come faccio sperare nella cessione ma consapevole che un Milan ridotto così interessa a pochi..

Speriamo lo stadio metta in moto la cessione, soprattutto se davvero c'è Arnault dietro


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Infatti il city non ha fatto figure di melma comprando figurine strapagate e vincendo il nulla per anni prima della prima premier con Mancini vinta all'ultimo minuto.
> Le altre di premier guardavano estasiate il grande city che prima di Guardiola veniva perculato ovunque



A parte che il City è stato eliminato in un paio di edizioni della CL da arbitraggi chirurgici. A parte questo, è ovvio che se li spendi male non vinci, l’Inda di Moratti lo dimostra. Ma se non li hai proprio è ancora peggio.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti ciò che imputo ad Elliott è proprio il fatto di andare contro la nostra storia. Trasformare il Milan in una provinciale non funzionerà. E' come se la Ferrari si mettesse a costruire utilitarie. Chi è il pazzo che lo farebbe? Ecco Elliott ha in mente una strategia simile.



Io ero uno di quelli che ha concesso ad Eliott il beneficio del dubbio fin dall' inizio ma ci sono cose che non mi posso fare passare e una di queste è trattare il Milan come fosse il Sassuolo o l' Atalanta. Ma scherziamo?? Mi sale il crimine a pensare che questi stiano anche un solo giorno di più a casa Milan.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A parte che il City è stato eliminato in un paio di edizioni della CL da arbitraggi chirurgici. A parte questo, è ovvio che se li spendi male non vinci, l’Inda di Moratti lo dimostra. Ma se non li hai proprio è ancora peggio.



Il punto è che il City aveva meno storia della Samp e dopo un decennio sono ai vertici del calcio mondiale e si permettono di urinare in testa ai parrucconi della UEFA.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io ero uno di quelli che ha concesso ad Eliott il beneficio del dubbio fin dall' inizio ma ci sono cose che non mi posso fare passare e una di queste è trattare il Milan come fosse il Sassuolo o l' Atalanta. Ma scherziamo?? Mi sale il crimine a pensare che questi stiano anche un solo giorno di più a casa Milan.



Anche io gli ho concesso il beneficio del dubbio. Ma quando invece di Marotta hanno preso Gazidis ho capito che anche loro erano dei personaggi farlocchi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Amico mio, potrei accettare simili discorsi da un quindicenne ma da chi ha visto issarci sul tetto del mondo più e più volte non lo condivido. Qua c' è stata davvero una mutazione genetica altrimenti non si spiega accettare tutta la melma e anche i vari progetti di ulteriore ridimensionamento con radicata convinzione.



Purtroppo è come ti dicevo: ci si abitua a tutto. A stare bene come a stare male, a essere vincenti come ad essere perdenti. Non credere, altri 10 anni così e mi abituerò pure io. È solo questione di tempo. 

Rabbrividii quando vidi i festeggiamenti a San Siro per una pidocchiosa Europa League conquistata da Montella, erano i primi segni della mutazione genetica di cui parli, indotta dall’abitudine a perdere.

Solo sette anni prima, nel 2010, contestavamo duramente la proprietà dopo un terzo posto con scudetto conteso fino a metà Marzo all’Inter del Triplete, dopodichè la dirigenza ebbe un ultimo sussulto d’orgoglio e prese Ibra e Robinho. E fu scudetto. Poi distruzione totale e infamia e sconfitte, anni e anni di pesci in faccia dai rivali storici. 

Cose che ti segnano. Io ho mantenuto il vecchio spirito ma non so per quanto. 

Mi sembra quasi che il mio Milan voglia dirmi questo : "Io sono vecchio. So che non lo sembro, ma comincio a sentirlo nel cuore. Mi sento... sottile, quasi stiracchiato, come del burro spalmato su troppo pane. Ci vuole una vacanza, una lunghissima vacanza. E credo proprio che non tornerò."

Forse è questa la verità. Un povero e vecchio Diavolo che ormai non fa più paura a nessuno, che al massimo fa ridere, più somigliante a Geppo che a Lucifero. Forse prima o poi la accetterò. Accetterò che abbiamo fatto il nostro tempo, anche io che tifo "coscientemente" dal ’73.

Ma c’è ancora la fiammella, per il momento.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> io parlavo degli ultimi 300 milioni. quelli di marotta non ne ho idea



Quello è un bond non sottoscritto dalla proprietà. Ma io mi riferisco alla prima seria iniezione di liquidi da parte di è or per lanciare il progetto sportivo. Ecco noi abbiamo bisogno di questo ma in maniera più pesante, perché sono altri tempi, e gestiti da persone competenti. Vedremo. Per il momento stiamo sbagliando su tutti i fronti, come ha perfettamente evidenziato mandraghe


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E allora cosa dovrebbe fare una proprietà seria e intelligente? mettere ogni anno 200 milioni sul mercato, triplicare il monta ingaggi sperando che chi fa mercato poi non li spenda in Bonucci e Higuain?



Quindi per primo non critichi la proprietà... Che è quella che ha scelto quei dirigenti che poi hanno preso Bonucci e Higuain... 
E per secondo dici che hanno fatto bene a non metterci altri soldi perché tanto i soldi sono spesi male. 

Se avessi una società vorrei tutti tifosi come te. 
Prima metto incapaci e me ne esco bello tranquillo. Anzi ho pure la scusa per non mettere soldi che il regolamento mi autorizza a mettere... 

Il tifoso perfetto !


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E allora cosa dovrebbe fare una proprietà seria e intelligente? mettere ogni anno 200 milioni sul mercato, triplicare il monta ingaggi sperando che chi fa mercato poi non li spenda in Bonucci e Higuain?



No, emulare chi ha fatto bene ed è riuscito a risalire. Prendi i migliori manager e staff tecnico in Italia, e investi per 2/3 anni. Stai tranquillo che poi veramente puoi autogestirti o quasi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Peccato che gli sceicchi del City siano arrivati DODICI anni fa, non ieri...il FPF manco esisteva e i primi anni hanno gettato fondamenta solide spendendo a briglia sciolta...
> Paragone ingeneroso poi quello col City o col PSG..oltretutto scusate se non tutti hanno dietro un fondo sovrano da miliardi di euro, ci faceva comodo quando eravamo NOI i ricchi..purtroppo oggi anche volendo Elliott non ha quelle possibilità, se non vi sta bene potete tifare i beduini oppure come faccio sperare nella cessione ma consapevole che un Milan ridotto così interessa a pochi..
> 
> Speriamo lo stadio metta in moto la cessione, soprattutto se davvero c'è Arnault dietro



Eh, speriamo davvero. Anche perché Arnault ora sa che se vuole spendere i parrucconi di Nyon se li mette in tasca.

Però sulla prima parte non sono molto d’accordo. Loro se la proprietà si fosse adeguata all’fpf nel 2012 si sarebbero ridimensionati ENORMEMENTE. Non erano ancora la potenza che sono adesso, che potrebbero quasi essere autosufficienti (quasi perché senza gli sceicchi adesso dubito continuerebbero ad avere fatturati da top club).



Djici ha scritto:


> Quindi per primo non critichi la proprietà... Che è quella che ha scelto quei dirigenti che poi hanno preso Bonucci e Higuain...
> E per secondo dici che hanno fatto bene a non metterci altri soldi perché tanto i soldi sono spesi male.
> 
> Se avessi una società vorrei tutti tifosi come te.
> ...



Un po’ come Belluccone, che se la squadra andava "bene", tipo il 2012/2013, terzi grazie ad Allegri, Balotelli e, quell’anno, gli arbitri (senza molti rigori farlocchi quell’anno non saremmo MAI arrivati in CL dopo la distruzione totale dell’Estate 2012. Quel Milan era già un Milan piccolo e smantellato), allora c’era la scusa per dire  e bastava prendere un De Jong per dichiarare la squadra da scudetto, mentre quando andavamo da schifo come l’anno dopo nel 2013/2014, o come nel 2015/2016 (quando diede in Estate 2015 90 milioni da spendere a Gangbanglliani) https://www.milanworld.net/berlusco...per-il-mercato-di-gennaio-2016-a-vt33741.html allora sempre rubinetti chiusi perché tanto facevamo pena e quindi a che pro spendere ulteriormente...

Insomma, come va va, la costante è l’essere con le pezze al culo.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> No, emulare chi ha fatto bene ed è riuscito a risalire. Prendi i migliori manager e staff tecnico in Italia, e investi per 2/3 anni. Stai tranquillo che poi veramente puoi autogestirti o quasi.



Quello che dici ti comporta a spende 200/250 mln a stagione, cioè 600/700 mln in un triennio.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non invoco povertà e miseria e non credo manco alla favola che si vince senza investire..io dico che OGGI noi anche volendo non possiamo competere coi top club perché anche con uno sceicco dietro se fatturi 1/3 dei tuoi competitor non ne esci..
> Oggi serve lo step della competenza per tornare in CL e rimettere in moto la macchina virtuosa..ma per farlo serve battere le rivali in serie A che ci sono dietro come fatturati e investimenti..
> Finché finiamo dietro Napoli e Roma dove vogliamo andare???



Scusami per tuu hai detto che con i mercati faraonici non hanno vinto nulla, come a voler dimostrare che i soldi non servono. Mica vero, e te l'ho dimostrato. Senza quei soldi altro che Champions vinte e campionati. Sono serviti per creare la base di quelle squadre vincenti. Ecco noi abbiamo cercato di fare una cosa simile ma affidandola a 2 incompetenti purtroppo è l'abbiamo pagata. L'avevo detto ai tempi, malediremo per anni il mercato folle di mirabilia e così è stato. Adesso stiamo facendo tutt'altra roba, stiamo cercando di emulare il Lipsia o l'arsenal, attenzione perché il rischio è quello di lottare per il fondo della classifica se si sbaglia qualcosa. Non dovremo commette nemmeno mezzo errore. Per me è un rischio altissimo e che non si addice alla storia del Milan. La potremmo pagare molto cara. 
Abbiamo deciso di percorrere la strada del ridimensionamento col tentativo di rivalutarci in futuro. Pericolosissimo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quello che dici ti comporta a spende 200/250 mln a stagione, cioè 600/700 mln in un triennio.



Esatto. Serve questo per riportare il Milan a fare il Milan. Il resto sono smoke and mirrors.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quello che dici ti comporta a spende 200/250 mln a stagione, cioè 600/700 mln in un triennio.



Non per forza. Quello che dico significa fare come hanno fatto PSG e city tramite sponsor, plusvalenze ecc. Soprattutto investendo massicciamente anche sul settore giovanile. Magari il primo anno investi pesantemente, ma se hai lavorato bene, rischi di spendere meno dopo. Ma secondo te ora quanto stiamo spendendo? Siamo lì eh. Solo che lo facciamo per ripianare rosso di bilancio per scelte folli. Non c'è via di uscita, o provi a fare come sta facendo l'Inter oppure siamo fuori dal giro dei big, e ci resteremo a lungo.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non per forza. Quello che dico significa fare come hanno fatto PSG e city tramite sponsor, plusvalenze ecc. Soprattutto investendo massicciamente anche sul settore giovanile. Magari il primo anno investi pesantemente, ma se hai lavorato bene, rischi di spendere meno dopo. Ma secondo te ora quanto stiamo spendendo? Siamo lì eh. Solo che lo facciamo per ripianare rosso di bilancio per scelte folli. Non c'è via di uscita, o provi a fare come sta facendo l'Inter oppure siamo fuori dal giro dei big, e ci resteremo a lungo.



Come la metti metti devi spendere quelle cifre. O attraverso sponsorizzazioni che ti “coprono” il bilancio o esponendoti come il Milan di Mirabelli, uccidendo il bilancio. Sempre devi sborsare quelle cifre.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Come la metti metti devi spendere quelle cifre. O attraverso sponsorizzazioni che ti “coprono” il bilancio o esponendoti come il Milan di Mirabelli, uccidendo il bilancio. Sempre devi sborsare quelle cifre.



Per me è sbagliato il concetto di base, spendere cifre stabilite. Si spende quello che serve. Stop. Dipende anche dalla bravura dei dirigenti poi. In ogni caso siano essi 300 o 500 in totale divisi su 3 anni, non cambia il nocciolo della discussione. Soldi e competenza. Altrimenti giochiamo con i pulcini. Tanto vale.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Per me è sbagliato il concetto di base, spendere cifre stabilite. Si spende quello che serve. Stop. Dipende anche dalla bravura dei dirigenti poi. In ogni caso siano essi 300 o 500 in totale divisi su 3 anni, non cambia il nocciolo della discussione. Soldi e competenza. Altrimenti giochiamo con i pulcini. Tanto vale.



La squadra è scarsa. Servono quelle cifre. Poi possiamo fare tutti i ragionamenti tecnici del caso.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che il City non aveva -150 mln a bilancio...





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se avessimo una proprietà che pompa soldi nel bilancio anche noi avremmo un bilancio in positivo. È questo il punto.
> 
> La Uefa, ripeto, voleva punire il City perché la sua proprietà avrebbe immesso più capitali di quelli consentiti.
> 
> Noi siamo nella melma perché ci pieghiamo ad un regolamento farsa, il City è in alto perché lo trasgredisce e lo porta davanti alle sedi opportune.



Si ma tu non puoi pretendere che la società butti nel cesso vagonate di milioni. 
E' cosi, purtroppo. Non facciamo i f.... col culo degli altri.

Gli sceicchi, mica investono per un ritorno, quei soldi li recupereranno nel duemila mai.
Spendono e basta, BEATI LORO.

Ma io non trovo corretto che una qualunque proprietà debba sentirsi OBBLIGATA a dilapidare patrimoni perchè lo vogliono i tifosi.

Se una proprietà qualunque vuole tornare grande comprando giocatori giovani che gli vuoi dire?

Mi girano le palle se poi vendono ogni mezzo giocatore buono che troviamo, quello si.

Ma per me è inutile star qui ad insultare Elliot o chi per loro se non mettono sul piatto mezzo miliardo in 3/4 anni, scelta loro, mica son soldi nostri, anzi io onestamente li comprendo.

Tu mi dirai che ci dovrebbero vendere a questo punto, e concordo, ma chi ci compra? 
Guarda che di gente disposta a sputta...re qualche miliardo non c'è n'è cosi tanta.

Non è mica automatico il discorso compri > investi miliardi > recuperi tutto tornando a vincere, hai voglia.

Beati quelli che hanno trovato lo sceicco di turno, li invidio. 
Ma come scrivo da anni, a differenza di alcuni, non sto qui certo a rodermi il fegato perchè non abbiamo questa fortuna.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma tu non puoi pretendere che la società butti nel cesso vagonate di milioni.
> E' cosi, purtroppo. Non facciamo i f.... col culo degli altri.
> 
> Gli sceicchi, mica investono per un ritorno, quei soldi li recupereranno nel duemila mai.
> ...



Basterebbe una proprietà alla Suning che almeno faccia tutto il possibile nei limiti (farlocchi, come ormai dimostrato). Invece manco quello. Siamo l’unico top club al mondo in questa condizione, con una proprietà che ci gestisce nel segno del minimalismo, manco fossimo una Sampdoria qualsiasi.

Non hai lo sceicco? Ok, ma tra lo sceicco e lo strozzino sionista ci sono un’infinità di vie di mezzo. Noi siamo nelle mani peggiori possibili per un club con la nostra storia e il nostro bacino di tifosi.


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Per me è sbagliato il concetto di base, spendere cifre stabilite. Si spende quello che serve. Stop. Dipende anche dalla bravura dei dirigenti poi. In ogni caso siano essi 300 o 500 in totale divisi su 3 anni, non cambia il nocciolo della discussione. Soldi e competenza. Altrimenti giochiamo con i pulcini. Tanto vale.



Esatto Corvo.
Come sempre ci sono tanti dettagli che fanno la differenza tra un argomentazione ben precisa e frasi buttate li tanto per...

Serve quello che serve. Non una cifra pre stabilita.
Hai gia speso 60 mln ma ti serve per forza un centrale difensivo.
Meglio spendere quei 30 mln in piu per avere la rosa pronta che decidere che basta cosi e finire male la stagione.

A noi serve una proprieta decisa a tornare in alto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Esatto Corvo.
> Come sempre ci sono tanti dettagli che fanno la differenza tra un argomentazione ben precisa e frasi buttate li tanto per...
> 
> Serve quello che serve. Non una cifra pre stabilita.
> ...



Invece noi se ci servono tot milioni in più per prendere un centravanti ad esempio col quarzo che li mettiamo. Poi arriviamo sesti/settimi ad vitam aeternam? Pazienza.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che il City non aveva -150 mln a bilancio...





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se avessimo una proprietà che pompa soldi nel bilancio anche noi avremmo un bilancio in positivo. È questo il punto.
> 
> La Uefa, ripeto, voleva punire il City perché la sua proprietà avrebbe immesso più capitali di quelli consentiti.
> 
> Noi siamo nella melma perché ci pieghiamo ad un regolamento farsa, il City è in alto perché lo trasgredisce e lo porta davanti alle sedi opportune.





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Basterebbe una proprietà alla Suning che almeno faccia tutto il possibile nei limiti (farlocchi, come ormai dimostrato). Invece manco quello. Siamo l’unico top club al mondo in questa condizione, con una proprietà che ci gestisce nel segno del minimalismo, manco fossimo una Sampdoria qualsiasi.



Lascia perdere Suning, l' Inter ha 200 milioni incassati in più per 2 CL raggiunte per il rotto della cuffia, fortuna.

Senza CL loro, e noi dentro per 2 anni consecutivi, penso che ad oggi saremmo esattamente a parti invertite.

Ad ogni modo non è che se Suning caccia qualche decina di milioni all' anno,allora per la proprietà transitiva deve farlo anche un' altra proprietà per stargli dietro.

Beati loro, che hanno trovato questi cinesi, e noi quelli FAKE

Anche perchè, diciamocelo, il nostro problema non è mica la proprietà, anche perchè spendiamo parecchi soldi da anni, il nostro problema è che li buttiamo, letteralmente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se una proprietà qualunque vuole tornare grande comprando giocatori giovani che gli vuoi dire?



Che i sogni finiscono all’alba. E questo non è manco un sogno, è una presa per il culo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere Suning, l' Inter ha 200 milioni incasati in più per 2 CL raggiunte per il rotto della cuffia, fortuna.



Non solo https://www.milanworld.net/come-suning-ha-pompato-linter-vt84981.html

Togli quei 227 milioni (che ormai saranno di più) all’Inda, e sono 227 milioni di soldi esterni al club, non generati dal club stesso, e vedi.

Noi nel 2012/2013 ci qualificammo in CL ma non mi pare che questo ci abbia salvati dal fare mercati da accattoni in quell’Estate 2013 (prendemmo Birsa, Poli ecc). Certo sarebbe un bell’aiuto adesso, ma se la proprietà non ci mette quel quid in più è notte.


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma tu non puoi pretendere che la società butti nel cesso vagonate di milioni.
> E' cosi, purtroppo. Non facciamo i f.... col culo degli altri.
> 
> Gli sceicchi, mica investono per un ritorno, quei soldi li recupereranno nel duemila mai.
> ...



Ringrazia una persona in particolare, Bilvio Serlusconi, dì grazie a lui.
Il Milan che finisce agli strozzini passando per un cinesino fake invece dimostra la solidità della trattativa perché non si era presentato nessuno di realmente interessato ad una squadra così poco conosciuta come il Milan.
Insomma, tutto normale, per alcuni inseguire ora è la normalità, cose normali, abbiamo una proprietà seria che giustamente "riceve" il Milan e lo tratta come peggio non si potrebbe (parliamo di asset, perché questo è).
La colpa? in realtà non esiste nessuna colpa, la colpa è il fatto che siano arrivati degli strozzini a rassicurare il mondo intero sulla trattativa tra Berlusconi e lo stato cinese, che poi in realtà era semplicemente Berlusconi che ha lasciato il Milan al prezzo che voleva lui e quindi agli strozzini (gli unici che potevano prestarsi al giochino).
Io da tifoso del Milan do poca credibilità ai rabbini, perché non ne hanno, non hanno colpe, sicuro, a parte quella di esistere e di essere esistiti pure 3 anni e mezzo fa.
Tutto quello che faranno sarà buono e pessimo alla stessa maniera, perché finché saremo nelle loro mani saremo sempre la stessa squadra che cercherà di fare "piccoli progressi per grandi risultati", i grandi risultati sono lo sgravo, il quinto posto o settimo, il progetto che cambia ogni anno e una comunicazione talmente pessima da rendere quasi fastidioso il loro silenzio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo non è che se Suning caccia qualche decina di milioni all' anno,allora per la proprietà transitiva deve farlo anche un' altra proprietà per stargli dietro.



Se hai il Sassuolo o la Fiorentina è un conto, se hai il Milan è un altro. Non puoi trattare un club del genere come se fosse una Fiorentina qualsiasi, avere grandi club comporta onori ed oneri.

Il Milan è l’unico club al mondo tra quelli con un blasone simile ad essere gestito in questo modo. L’unico.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non solo https://www.milanworld.net/come-suning-ha-pompato-linter-vt84981.html
> 
> Togli quei 227 milioni (che ormai saranno di più) all’Inda, e sono 227 milioni di soldi esterni al club, non generati dal club stesso, e vedi.
> 
> Noi nel 2012/2013 tornammo in CL ma non mi pare che questo ci abbia salvati dal fare mercati da accattoni in quell’Estate 2013 (prendemmo Birsa, Poli ecc). Certo sarebbe un bell’aiuto adesso, ma se la proprietà non ci mette quel quid in più è notte.



Eh beh? Ripeto, beati loro.

Ma ripeto, non vedo perchè Elliott sia obbligata a seguirli. ( Elliot è solo un esempio, non me ne frega nulla di difenderli)


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se hai il Sassuolo o la Fiorentina è un conto, se hai il Milan è un altro. Non puoi trattare un club del genere come se fosse una Fiorentina qualsiasi, avere grandi club comporta onori ed oneri.
> 
> Anche perchè, diciamocelo, il nostro problema non è mica la proprietà, anche perchè spendiamo parecchi soldi da anni, il nostro problema è che li buttiamo, letteralmente


Abbiamo spese per 300/400 milioni all' anno, il doppio di Sassuolo e Florentia viola messi insieme.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh beh? Ripeto, beati loro.
> 
> Ma ripeto, non vedo perchè Elliott sia obbligata a seguirli. ( Elliot è solo un esempio, non me ne frega nulla di difenderli)



Te l’ho detto, avere un grande club comporta onori ed oneri. Già fare come fa Suning comporta anni ed anni per tornare ad altissimi livelli, figurati imboccare la via del minimalismo spinto.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Abbiamo spese per 300/400 milioni all' anno, il doppio di Sassuolo e Florentia viola messi insieme.



Anche la Juve post-Calciopoli era un pozzo senza fondo ma gli Agnelli mica hanno chiuso i rubinetti a doppia mandata. Anzi. Corvorossonero ne ha parlato nelle pagine addietro.

Sti qua avrebbero dovuto prendere un club come loro: grigio, perdente e senza ambizioni.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Te l’ho detto, avere un grande club comporta onori ed oneri. Già fare come fa Suning comporta anni ed anni per tornare ad altissimi livelli, figurati imboccare la via del minimalismo spinto.



Io non ricordo se tu sei nella sfera "complottista" o meno.

Personalmente mi fermo alla cessione fake, fino li sono "complottista" pure io, ma oltre no, troppe cose non hanno senso nel post cine-fake per farmi credere che il proprietario sia il solito.

Ad ogni modo:

1) Se consideri il proprietario del Milan, ancora la vecchia volpe, decade il tuo discorso " avere un grande club comporta onori ed oneri"

2) Se consideri il proprietario del Milan, davvero il fondo Elliot, decade comunque il tuo discorso, in quanto si sono trovati in mano il Milan come pegno, mica perchè volevano "un grande club".


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non ricordo se tu sei nella sfera "complottista" o meno.
> Personalmente mi fermo alla cessione fake, fino li sono complottista, oltre no.
> 
> 1) Se consideri il proprietario del Milan, ancora la vecchia volpe, decade il tuo discorso " avere un grande club comporta onori ed oneri"
> ...



Infatti in entrambi i casi vanno cacciati al più presto perché ci fanno e faranno solo perdere tempo. Non meritano il Milan. E noi meritiamo molto di più di loro.

Prova a gestire un club come Real, Barca, Bayern, la stessa Juve, come stanno facendo loro, anche ipotizzando che questi club attraversino un 5/6 anni di buio totale come accaduto a noi quando arrivarono (loro ci sono dal 2018, l’era dell’infamia iniziò nel 2012) e vedi cosa succede.

Per quanto riguarda quale delle due versioni io trovi più convincente, riposto un post che scrissi un anno fa




A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Elliott controlla il 9% di Telecom Italia.
> 
> Elliott è in guerra con Vivendi per avere il controllo della stessa.
> 
> ...


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti in entrambi i casi vanno cacciati al più presto perché ci fanno e faranno solo perdere tempo. Non meritano il Milan. E noi meritiamo molto di più di loro.
> 
> Prova a gestire un club come Real, Barca, Bayern, la stessa Juve, come stanno facendo loro, anche ipotizzando che questi club attraversino un 5/6 anni di buio totale come accaduto a noi quando arrivarono (loro ci sono dal 2018, l’era dell’infamia iniziò nel 2012) e vedi cosa succede.



Anche le squadre che hai citato hanno avuti i loro periodi neri, ed era un calcio dove bastava la competenza e "normali" risorse.

Oggi servono competenza e "anormali" risorse.

Ad ogni modo, guarda, se arrivasse uno tipo Arnault, sarei il primo a festeggiare, magari!

Ma fino a prova contraria non sto qui a bramare nessuno, tanto le probabilità accada sono contro di noi.

Serve qualcuno con patrimonio da qualche miliardo, disposto a buttarne gran parte senza ritorno, che ami il calcio, che ami il Milan, che ami l' Italia oppure che semplicemente abbia interessi tali da fargli comprare una società di calcio italiana e metterci qualche miliardo.

Troppe combinazioni, non mi voglio rovinare il fegato. Se accade, bene.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Anche le squadre che hai citato hanno avuti i loro periodi neri, ed era un calcio dove bastava la competenza e "normali" risorse.
> 
> Oggi servono competenza e "anormali" risorse.
> 
> ...



Basterebbe un Suning ripeto, che per il Milan sarebbe il minimo sindacale, per avere ottime possibilità di tornare. E non credo affatto che le probabilità siano contro di noi. Cerca “Suning voleva il Milan”.

Che il Milan non lo voglia nessuno è una fandonia che mette in giro chi vuole abituare sempre di più i tifosi alla mediocrità. Gli acquirenti seri c’erano e ci sono, ma venivano e vengono allontanati.

Ma sul serio crediamo che la seconda società europea per palmares non interessi a nessuno? Quando l’Inda di Thohir prossima al fallimento (cit Bucchioni 2016 pochi mesi prima dell’arrivo di Suning “l’Inter è tecnicamente fallita”) è stata presa da Suning, fatto scappare da Berlusconi quando voleva il Milan (ripeto, cercate su google “Suning voleva il Milan”)?

Non scherziamo. Questo si sarebbe credere alle favole.

Poi le squadre che cito si hanno passato periodi neri ma non si sono messi a scimmiottare club inferiori per storia e blasone e a ridimensionarsi sempre di più per tornare; tutto il contrario. La Juve post-Calciopoli lo dimostra.

Se si fossero messi a fare l’Atalanta sarebbero ancora a collezionare settimi posti. Ma Andrea Agnelli ad un certo punto disse BASTA. E basta fu.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Basterebbe un Suning ripeto, che per il Milan sarebbe il minimo sindacale, per avere ottime possibilità di tornare. E non credo affatto che le probabilità siano contro di noi. Cerca “Suning voleva il Milan”.
> 
> Che il Milan non lo voglia nessuno è una fandonia che mette in giro chi vuole abituare sempre di più i tifosi alla mediocrità. Gli acquirenti seri c’erano e ci sono, ma venivano e vengono allontanati.
> 
> ...



Non è affatto il minimo sindacale, ci sono 3 società al mondo dove viene artificialmente pompato il fatturato:

- PSG

- CITY

- INTER

Non è affatto un atto dovuto. Tutte le altre si sono arrangiate.

E ce l' hanno fatta egregiamente direi, oltretutto ti dico una cosa: 

Suning non sono gli sceicchi, non credere che andranno avanti perpetuamente a cacciare soldi.

Non mi stupirei se quando si accorgeranno che l' Inter non sarà mai ne il Real ne il Barca e che la Serie A non sarà mai la Premier, la smettessero di mettere soldi con la stessa velocità con cui hanno cominciato.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se hai il Sassuolo o la Fiorentina è un conto, se hai il Milan è un altro. Non puoi trattare un club del genere come se fosse una Fiorentina qualsiasi, avere grandi club comporta onori ed oneri.
> 
> Il Milan è l’unico club al mondo tra quelli con un blasone simile ad essere gestito in questo modo. L’unico.



Blasone? Non vinciamo un ciufolo da un decennio. Valiamo giusto il Wolves. Le nuove leve non tiferanno più Milan. Ma il problema è a monte. Se il nano malefico avesse gestito bene il post Atene la situazione sarebbe stata diversa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è affatto il minimo sindacale, ci sono 3 società al mondo dove viene artificialmente pompato il fatturato:
> 
> - PSG
> 
> ...



Le altre (tra le squadre di blasone) non lo hanno fatto semplicemente perché non ne hanno avuto bisogno. P.s: anche la Rube nel post-Calciopoli ha speso tanto e poi si sono messi in regola proprio in concomitanza con l’FPF (introdotto da un gobbo, i casi della vita ), ma vai tranquillo che avrebbero fatto tutto quanto necessario per tornare.

Loro, come un ipotetico Real, Barca, Bayern ecc caduto nell’infamia. Non si sarebbero mai ridimensionati né si sarebbero messi a copiare le Atalanta, gli Stoccarda o i Real Sociedad di turno.

Poi mi dici le altre non lo hanno fatto, per forza, l’fpf è stato creato da loro per fermare la concorrenza. O fai come CITY, PSG o minimo come l’Inda oppure scordati di tornare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Blasone? Non vinciamo un ciufolo da un decennio. Valiamo giusto il Wolves. Le nuove leve non tiferanno più Milan. Ma il problema è a monte. Se il nano malefico avesse gestito bene il post Atene la situazione sarebbe stata diversa



Invece l’Inda ha vinto tanto dal 2011...

Infatti con zeru tituli da un decennio ora sono in mano ad un Preziosi qualunque...

P.s: il blasone è legato al palmares, non basta un decennio infame a distruggerlo.

Abbiamo 83 milioni di tifosi nel mondo, come il Liverpool.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Basterebbe un Suning ripeto, che per il Milan sarebbe il minimo sindacale, per avere ottime possibilità di tornare. E non credo affatto che le probabilità siano contro di noi. Cerca “Suning voleva il Milan”.
> 
> Che il Milan non lo voglia nessuno è una fandonia che mette in giro chi vuole abituare sempre di più i tifosi alla mediocrità. Gli acquirenti seri c’erano e ci sono, ma venivano e vengono allontanati.
> 
> ...



Io non ho detto che nessuno vuole il Milan, anche io lo vorrei, però ti avviso che dovrei fare un progetto giovani con giovani ancora più scarsi dei nostri 

io ho detto che quelli che possono permettersi quello che tu vorresti, non sono cosi tanti, cosa ben diversa.


----------



## mabadi (13 Luglio 2020)

Si conosce il motivo della decisione? Non vorrei che abbiano detto che non è stato violato il fair play finanziario avendo ritenute valide alcune sponsorizzazioni


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non ho detto che nessuno vuole il Milan, anche io lo vorrei, però ti avviso che dovrei fare un progetto giovani con giovani ancora più scarsi dei nostri
> 
> io ho detto che quelli che possono permettersi quello che tu vorresti, non sono cosi tanti, cosa ben diversa.



Intendevo l’idea che non lo volesse nessuno in grado di riportarci in alto. Suning ci voleva, lo confermano varie fonti. E sono convinto che anche Arnault ci voglia ma questi INFAMI continuano a chiedere prezzi fuori da ogni logica.

E su chi sia Elio(tt) riportai dati interessanti l’Estate scorsa



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Elliott controlla il 9% di Telecom Italia.
> 
> Elliott è in guerra con Vivendi per avere il controllo della stessa.
> 
> ...



Ma figuriamoci se un fondo che ha messo in ginocchio diversi Stati potrebbe qualcosa contro il terribile Ceferin. Di fronte alla potenza di Ceferin anche la potenza di Elio(tt) non poteva che venire ridimensionata, e noi venire esclusi in prestigiosa e blasonata compagnia di: Stella Rossa, Ekranas, Cluij, Bursaspor, Pallohonka, Inter Baku, Dinamo Mosca, CSKA Sofia, Targu Mures, Panathinaikos, Sion, Irtysh, Partizan Belgrado e Karabukspor.


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh beh? Ripeto, beati loro.
> 
> Ma ripeto, non vedo perchè Elliott sia obbligata a seguirli. ( Elliot è solo un esempio, non me ne frega nulla di difenderli)



Tranquillo che fino a quando permetteremo ad Elliott di continuare cosi loro perche dovrebbero cambiare metodo ?
I tifosi non dovrebbero amazzare i giocatori di fischi quando entrano in campo.
Se sono scarsi non e colpa loro. Fanno il possibile.
Pero la contestazione dovrebbe essere spietata contro la societa.

Il tifoso milanista invece non solo si fa andare bene tutto... ma difende pure i strozzini...

ALLUCINANTE.
Altro che sindrome di Stoccolma...


----------



## Milanlove (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Io voglio competenza e capacità..*perché spendere non è sinonimo di vincere come abbiamo ampiamente dimostrato negli ultimi anni ho come ha mostrato per anni proprio l'Inda ai tempi di moratti



amen!

E' possibile che noi come progetto fra 3000 squadre al mondo da studiare, dobbiamo prendere come esempio solo le uniche 2 (City, psg) che hanno uno sceicco come proprietà? Colpa di Elliot che non sono degli sceicchi. 
Poi c'è il restante 99,99% delle proprietà di calcio mondiali che vanno avanti facendo tornare i conti al centesimo, ma son tutti scemi. I più furbi siamo noi che per diventare una società seria e forte, cerchiamo come opzione solo quella di vincere al superenalotto.

Non esiste più il ffp? Bè allora non diamo più nessun limite a barca, real, manchester, inter, juve, chelsea, liverpool, atletico, bayern, ecc... e poi vediamo dove finiamo noi.

Odiamo tutti Berlusconi e poi come nostra unica speranza di salvezza è quella di avere un nuovo Berlusconi. Solo soldi e basta. La competenza da noi NON DEVE essere contemplata. Mettiamo le bandiere a governare il Milan che tanto con i soldi infiniti si può fare quello che si vuole. Mettiamo Baresi al marketing, van basten alla costruzione dello stadio, sheva alla ristrutturazione di milanello e maldini a fare il ds... ah no, questo lo abbiamo già fatto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> amen!
> 
> E' possibile che noi come progetto fra 3000 squadre al mondo da studiare, dobbiamo prendere come esempio solo le uniche 2 (City, psg) che hanno uno sceicco come proprietà? Colpa di Elliot che non sono degli sceicchi.
> Poi c'è il restante 99,99% delle proprietà di calcio mondiali che vanno avanti facendo tornare i conti al centesimo, ma son tutti scemi. I più furbi siamo noi che per diventare una società seria e forte, cerchiamo come opzione solo quella di vincere al superenalotto.
> ...



Come già detto e ridetto mille volte: servono competenza e soldi. Punto. Non una o l’altra. L’ho messo pure in firma. Siamo gli unici ad essere gestiti così, gli unici. Come se fossimo una provinciale qualsiasi che se arriva quarta bene altrimenti continui pure a vivacchiare.

Psg e CITY hanno fatto quanto fatto perché era l’unico modo per entrare nell’elite, ma se nel buco ci fossero finiti Bayern, Barca o Real anche loro avrebbero investito, non si sarebbero certo messi ad investire su poppanti sconosciuti per dieci anni.

Come scrivevo 


A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Le altre (tra le squadre di blasone) non lo hanno fatto semplicemente perché non ne hanno avuto bisogno. P.s: anche la Rube nel post-Calciopoli ha speso tanto e poi si sono messi in regola proprio in concomitanza con l’FPF (introdotto da un gobbo, i casi della vita ), ma vai tranquillo che avrebbero fatto tutto quanto necessario per tornare.
> 
> Loro, come un ipotetico Real, Barca, Bayern ecc caduto nell’infamia. Non si sarebbero mai ridimensionati né si sarebbero messi a copiare le Atalanta, gli Stoccarda o i Real Sociedad di turno.
> 
> Poi mi dici le altre non lo hanno fatto, per forza, l’FPF è stato creato da loro per fermare la concorrenza. O fai come CITY, PSG o minimo come l’Inda oppure scordati di tornare.



La verità è che siamo proprietà di un fondo avvoltoio, di SPECULATORI. Il cancro vero è questo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> amen!
> 
> E' possibile che noi come progetto fra 3000 squadre al mondo da studiare, dobbiamo prendere come esempio solo le uniche 2 (City, psg) che hanno uno sceicco come proprietà? Colpa di Elliot che non sono degli sceicchi.
> Poi c'è il restante 99,99% delle proprietà di calcio mondiali che vanno avanti facendo tornare i conti al centesimo, ma son tutti scemi. I più furbi siamo noi che per diventare una società seria e forte, cerchiamo come opzione solo quella di vincere al superenalotto.
> ...



Bello vedere qualcuno che ragiona in sto forum, di tanto in tanto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Bello vedere qualcuno che ragiona in sto forum, di tanto in tanto.



Si, notoriamente competenza e soldi sono rette parallele. O sei ricco sfondato e incapace o pezzente ma capace.

Per fortuna che chi ragiona è arrivato a questa verità.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che fino a quando permetteremo ad Elliott di continuare cosi loro perche dovrebbero cambiare metodo ?
> I tifosi non dovrebbero amazzare i giocatori di fischi quando entrano in campo.
> Se sono scarsi non e colpa loro. Fanno il possibile.
> Pero la contestazione dovrebbe essere spietata contro la societa.
> ...



Sul serio credi che "dipenda da noi" la voglia di Elliot di spendere? Sul serio? Non ci credo che lo pensi, sei sempre piuttosto sveglio nei tuoi interventi.

Figurati se gente di quel livello spende o meno per i "tifosi", quelli fanno quello che vogliono loro.


----------



## Milanlove (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come già detto e ridetto mille volte: servono competenza e soldi. Punto. Non una o l’altra. L’ho messo pure in firma. Siamo gli unici ad essere gestiti così, gli unici. Come se fossimo una provinciale qualsiasi che se arriva quarta bene altrimenti continui pure a vivacchiare.
> 
> Psg e CITY hanno fatto quanto fatto perché era l’unico modo per entrare nell’elite, ma se nel buco ci fossero finiti Bayern, Barca o Real anche loro avrebbero investito, non si sarebbero certo messi ad investire su poppanti sconosciuti per dieci anni.
> 
> ...



si può parlare quanto si vuole, ma gli unici club che forse non rispettano il ffp sono city e psg, due vere e proprie anomalie del calcio mondiale. Gli altri sono diventati quello che sono in positivo solo grazie a crescite costanti e gestioni oculate di entrate e uscite. Il Liverpool che rosa aveva 10 anni fa? L'atletico prima di Simeone cos'era? Il Borussia? L'inter sta cominciando a spendere solo da quest'anno forse, l'anno scorso si sono liberati di gente come icardi, perisic e nainggolan (noi ci facciamo scrupoli a vendere bennacer e romagnoli se mai ci fossero offerte). Il Napoli di Gattuso super più forte di noi come è arrivato a comprare i giocatori super più forti dei nostri? Il Barca non era certo il Barca attuale prima dei mega giocatori sfornati dal proprio vivaio negli ultimi 15 anni. Il Bayern Monaco fa tornare i conti alla virgola ogni anno, la Juve 10 anni fa era in serie B e ci sono altri 200 esempi di club infinitamente più virtuosi del Milan. Club che si sono costruiti grazie alla competenza. I nostri ultimi "colpi" di mercato degli ultimi 2 anni sono stati paquetà, piatek, higuain per 6 mesi, duarte, leao, krunic, parliamo quindi di circa 150 milioni in due anni (2 anni, non 10) solo per questi obrobri, poi ne abbiamo spesi altri per giocatori meno indecenti. Poi ci sono i 250 di mirabelli. 

Io sinceramente provo vergogna per il Milan solo a pensarci.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il Manchester City potrà partecipare alle coppe europee. Accolto il ricorso dei Citizens. Soltanto una multa di 10 milioni di euro per non aver collaborato con la UEFA nelle indagini.



quindi questo creerà un precedente e il fpf ne esce indebolito?

o continuerà a valere solo per i poveri?


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sul serio credi che "dipenda da noi" la voglia di Elliot di spendere? Sul serio? Non ci credo che lo pensi, sei sempre piuttosto sveglio nei tuoi interventi.
> 
> Figurati se gente di quel livello spende o viceversa per i "tifosi", quelli fanno quello che vogliono loro.



Io non credo che loro spendano per farci felici.
Invece penso che una proprieta non possa rimanere se c'e guerra totale dei tifosi nei suoi confronti.

Siamo noi a permettere a loro di agire come stanno facendo.
Ed erano le stesse e identiche parole che scrivevo con Berlusconi. E con YL.

In altre citta la proprieta dovrebbe girare con le scorte.
Mi dirai che i Singer tanto manco ci mettono piede a Milano.
Beh in quel caso e Gazidis il simbolo di Elliott.

Andrebbero buttati fuori da Milanello.


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma tu non puoi pretendere che la società butti nel cesso vagonate di milioni.
> E' cosi, purtroppo. Non facciamo i f.... col culo degli altri.
> 
> Gli sceicchi, mica investono per un ritorno, quei soldi li recupereranno nel duemila mai.
> ...



l'avevamo trovato anche noi...accidenti a Silvio...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> si può parlare quanto si vuole, ma gli unici club che forse non rispettano il ffp sono city e psg, due vere e proprie anomalie del calcio mondiale. Gli altri sono diventati quello che sono in positivo solo grazie a crescite costanti e gestioni oculate di entrate e uscite. Il Liverpool che rosa aveva 10 anni fa? L'atletico prima di Simeone cos'era? Il Borussia? L'inter sta cominciando a spendere solo da quest'anno forse, l'anno scorso si sono liberati di gente come icardi, perisic e nainggolan (noi ci facciamo scrupoli a vendere bennacer e romagnoli se mai ci fossero offerte). Il Napoli di Gattuso super più forte di noi come è arrivato a comprare i giocatori super più forti dei nostri? Il Barca non era certo il Barca attuale prima dei mega giocatori sfornati dal proprio vivaio negli ultimi 15 anni. Il Bayern Monaco fa tornare i conti alla virgola ogni anno, la Juve 10 anni fa era in serie B e ci sono altri 200 esempi di club infinitamente più virtuosi del Milan. Club che si sono costruiti grazie alla competenza. I nostri ultimi "colpi" di mercato degli ultimi 2 anni sono stati paquetà, piatek, higuain per 6 mesi, duarte, leao, krunic, parliamo quindi di circa 150 milioni in due anni (2 anni, non 10) solo per questi obrobri, poi ne abbiamo spesi altri per giocatori meno indecenti. Poi ci sono i 250 di mirabelli.
> 
> Io sinceramente provo vergogna per il Milan solo a pensarci.



Tutti quei club che dici hanno fatto tutto quanto in loro potere per tornare, poi club come Napoli e Roma sono in mano a proprietà tirchie e non vinceranno mai nulla ma si sa.

Io sono contrario a contrapporre soldi e competenza perché è una contrapposizione, una dicotomia, che non esiste. A meno che non ti chiami Napoli o Roma.

P.s: il Barca era già un club mitico prima di Messi, l’unico rivale del Real in Spagna. Non vinceva in Europa ma ci provava eccome. Avevano avuto giocatori come Maradona, Ronaldo, quello vero, Ronaldinho, Rivaldo e tantissimi altri. Era un grande club comunque.


----------



## Milanlove (13 Luglio 2020)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> l'avevamo trovato anche noi...accidenti a Silvio...



Cercare “ Milan, retroscena da pianto! 1 miliardo dallo sceicco del Psg: ecco l’assurda controproposta di Berlusconi che fece scappare gli arabi”. 

E poi come già detto fece scappare Suning nel 2015. E ora forse sta cercando di allontanare Arnault. Grazie Silvio.


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quindi questo creerà un precedente e il fpf ne esce indebolito?
> 
> o continuerà a valere solo per i poveri?



Continuerà a valere solo per le proprietà fake


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continuerà a valere solo per le proprietà fake



Esattamente.


----------



## Goro (13 Luglio 2020)

L'unica difficile opzione è fare bene "nonostante" Elliott, visto che casualità ogni volta che le cose iniziano a girare succede qualche casino o rivoluzione


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se 3 volte ti faccio una domanda e 3 volte ripeti la stessa cosa senza rispondere alla domanda o sono io a non spiegarmi bene (e ti ripeto che io non sono nato in Italia e ho imparato l'italiano leggendo la gazzetta del sport) o non hai capito tu.
> Avrei certamente dovuto evitare quella frase dove pongo la domanda se capisci l'italiano.
> Pero non puoi andare a dire che un opinione vale l'altra. Sopratutto quando c'è un argomentazione dietro.
> 
> ...


----------



## sette (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Cercare “ Milan, retroscena da pianto! 1 miliardo dallo sceicco del Psg: ecco l’assurda controproposta di Berlusconi che fece scappare gli arabi”.
> 
> E poi come già detto fece scappare Suning nel 2015. E ora forse sta cercando di allontanare Arnault. Grazie Silvio.



sì vabbè, ma Silvione nostro mica poteva vendere ai terroristi arabi o ai comunisti cinesi, è stato di parola 

per questo motivo sul francese sarei fiducioso se non fosse che questa storia sa quasi già di vecchio


----------



## Milanlove (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tutti quei club che dici hanno fatto tutto quanto in loro potere per tornare, poi club come Napoli e Roma sono in mano a proprietà tirchie e non vinceranno mai nulla ma si sa.
> 
> Io sono contrario a contrapporre soldi e competenza perché è una contrapposizione, una dicotomia, che non esiste. A meno che non ti chiami Napoli o Roma.



la storia dei soldi sono solo una scorciatoia e noi a furia di prendere scorciatoie sono 10 anni che facciamo ridere e ci siamo complicati ulteriormente il bilancio catastrofico di berlusconi. Perchè abbiamo sempre e solo pensato a spendere soldi a caso senza mai mettere ad esempio un vero DS in società. E in questi anni abbiamo speso e tanto! Anche qui è inutile buttarla in caciara e citare city e psg che ripeto sono due assolute anomalie. Nessuno spende come city e psg, nessuno ha le proprietà di city e psg. Le anomalie non possono essere prese come esempi. Oltre al fatto che come possibilità di sponsorizzazione, appeal, blasone, numero tifosi, ecc.. il Milan non c'entra nulla con City e Psg. Questi due club per farsi notare nel calcio che conta han dovuto spendere cifre assurde, al Milan sarebbero bastati i soldi spesi negli ultimi 3 anni se fossero stati gestiti da gente seria e preparata invece che da apprendisti dirigenti. Siccome sbagliamo a ripetizione quasi completamente tutte le campagne acquisti che facciamo, siccome non sappiamo vendere mezzo giocatore... la proprietà deve tirare fuori soldi come una slot machine vincente ogni anno.
Basta. Ma veramente basta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

sette ha scritto:


> sì vabbè, ma Silvione nostro mica poteva vendere ai terroristi arabi o ai comunisti cinesi, è stato di parola
> 
> per questo motivo sul francese sarei fiducioso se non fosse che questa storia sa quasi già di vecchio



Io ho davvero paura che voglia assicurarsi che il Milan dopo di lui possa solo mangiare melma, per essere ricordato come colui dopo il quale il Milan non c’è più.

Speriamo muoia presto.



Milanlove ha scritto:


> la storia dei soldi sono solo una scorciatoia e noi a furia di prendere scorciatoie sono 10 anni che facciamo ridere e ci siamo complicati ulteriormente il bilancio catastrofico di berlusconi. Perchè abbiamo sempre e solo pensato a spendere soldi a caso senza mai mettere ad esempio un vero DS in società. E in questi anni abbiamo speso e tanto! Anche qui è inutile buttarla in caciara e citare city e psg che ripeto sono due assolute anomalie. Nessuno spende come city e psg, nessuno ha le proprietà di city e psg. Le anomalie non possono essere prese come esempi. Oltre al fatto che come possibilità di sponsorizzazione, appeal, blasone, numero tifosi, ecc.. il Milan non c'entra nulla con City e Psg. Questi due club per farsi notare nel calcio che conta han dovuto spendere cifre assurde, al Milan sarebbero bastati i soldi spesi negli ultimi 3 anni se fossero stati gestiti da gente seria e preparata invece che da apprendisti dirigenti. Siccome sbagliamo a ripetizione quasi completamente tutte le campagne acquisti che facciamo, siccome non sappiamo vendere mezzo giocatore... la proprietà deve tirare fuori soldi come una slot machine vincente ogni anno.
> Basta. Ma veramente basta.



L’ho detto tante volte, coi soli soldi non vai da nessuna parte. Ma servono anch’essi. I gobbi dopo calciopoli hanno buttato via milioni e milioni ma la proprietà non ha certo chiuso i rubinetti legando i gobbi mani e piedi all’autofinanziamento. Anzi.

Stessa cosa l’Inda con Suning.

Le altre grandi, ripeto ancora, non hanno speso soldi della proprietà semplicemente perché non ne avevano bisogno e l’FPF anzi le tutelava dalla concorrenza di club parvenu e nobili decadute. Loro erano già al top e autosufficienti, ma al top e autosufficiente non ci arrivi da solo senza iniezioni di soldi, non se sei anni luce lontano dalla vetta.

E infatti per il resto chiunque non sia (o non sia più) una grande per vincere ha speso tanto. Lo stesso Leicester dei miracoli mai avrebbe vinto la storica premier rispettando l’FPF. Mai e poi mai. Erano andati in rosso di brutto.

Cerca “ Se i proprietari del Leicester avessero rispettato il fair play finanziario non sarebbero campioni d’Inghilterra” e leggi l’articolo.

Poi è ovvio che coi soli soldi non vinci. Ma senza, men che meno. Con soldi e competenza puoi vincere, coi soli soldi e senza competenza puoi almeno sognare di farlo e sperare, senza soldi e la sola competenza né vinci né puoi sognare. Ricordi i cori “interista sogna sotto l’ombrellone”? Noi manco quello possiamo fare. Manco la scarica di endorfine data dalla gioia di una speranza. Solo buio totale.

E i soldi spesi negli ultimi tre anni sarebbero bastati, dici? Non lo so. Con Mirabelli dovevi ricostruire una rosa intera con 230 milioni. Il che significa poco più di 20 milioni per giocatore. Oggi chi compri con 20 milioni?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma tu non puoi pretendere che la società butti nel cesso vagonate di milioni.
> E' cosi, purtroppo. Non facciamo i f.... col culo degli altri.
> 
> Gli sceicchi, mica investono per un ritorno, quei soldi li recupereranno nel duemila mai.
> ...



Beh no, non è propriamente così.. gli sceicchi del PSG e City non sono idioti, probabilmente direttamente non recupereranno mai i soldi investiti nel club ma a livello indiretto riceveranno dei profitti enormi. Il City ha altri interessi a Manchester tra aziende di shipping, porti, off shore, speculazione, edilizia e quant'altro.
Il Qatar, invece, ha scelto Parigi come sua città stratega in Europa. Parigi che nel mondo è dietro solo a NY e Londra.

Inoltre continuiamo a pensare che PSG e City sono un monolito.. ma non è vero. Il City appartiene agli Emirati Arabi il PSG al Qatar.. due paesi in competizione tra loro. 

E comunque potranno rivendere il club ad un prezzo che farebbe rientrare tutti i soldi..

Per il resto sono d'accordo. Io onestamente mi sono messo l'anima in pace. E' inutile stare qui a piangere, purtroppo la storia di "Elliot fa fallire paesi. Ha mandato in bancarotta l'Argentina cit" si è rivelata una buffonata nel nostro giro. Purtrppo è cosi, il progetto è chiaro se fino ad un anno fa, con Maldini e Boban, c'era una piccola luce ora questa luce non c'è. Questo sarà il progettto Ragnick e giovani e via, anzi io mi sono già messo il cuore in pace che se anche in caso di fallimento nella prossima stagione, a Ragnick sarà data un'altra possibilità.

Quando arriverà un proprietario allora forse tornerò ad avere speranze.. fino ad allora non ho più voglia di stare qui a mangiarmi le mani.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> la storia dei soldi sono solo una scorciatoia e noi a furia di prendere scorciatoie sono 10 anni che facciamo ridere e ci siamo complicati ulteriormente il bilancio catastrofico di berlusconi. Perchè abbiamo sempre e solo pensato a spendere soldi a caso senza mai mettere ad esempio un vero DS in società. E in questi anni abbiamo speso e tanto! Anche qui è inutile buttarla in caciara e citare city e psg che ripeto sono due assolute anomalie. Nessuno spende come city e psg, nessuno ha le proprietà di city e psg. Le anomalie non possono essere prese come esempi. Oltre al fatto che come possibilità di sponsorizzazione, appeal, blasone, numero tifosi, ecc.. il Milan non c'entra nulla con City e Psg. Questi due club per farsi notare nel calcio che conta han dovuto spendere cifre assurde, al Milan sarebbero bastati i soldi spesi negli ultimi 3 anni se fossero stati gestiti da gente seria e preparata invece che da apprendisti dirigenti. Siccome sbagliamo a ripetizione quasi completamente tutte le campagne acquisti che facciamo, siccome non sappiamo vendere mezzo giocatore... la proprietà deve tirare fuori soldi come una slot machine vincente ogni anno.
> Basta. Ma veramente basta.



L'anomalia è il Milan. 
Non esiste al mondo un club che sia nelle condizioni del Milan e cioè nella condizione di una nobile decaduta con un bilancio disastroso e fuori dal calcio che conta. 
Vuoi fare le cose per bene,ligio al dovere ,giocando con le plus-valenze,puntando sulle sole capacità ??
Mettiti comodo,ci vorranno 10 anni se ti va bene. 
Il Milan, da nobile decaduta quale è ,ha bisogno di una vagonata di milioni messi in mano di gente competente. 
Più o meno quello che fece la juve post calciopoli e risalita dalla serie b. Non fosse che all'epoca il fpf non esisteva. 
Il milan non lo riporta su il perfetto ragioniere ma il proprietario ricco. 
Ma chi vi ha fatto il lavaggio del cervello???
Riduci la Juventus al nostro livello e poi vediamo se bastano le capacità. 
Il Milan è un unicum , mettiamocelo bene in testa. Un unicum calcistico di big decaduta con conti disastrosi e rosa immonda.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'anomalia è il Milan.
> Non esiste al mondo un club che sia nelle condizioni del Milan e cioè nella condizione di una nobile decaduta con un bilancio disastroso e fuori dal calcio che conta.
> Vuoi fare le cose per bene,ligio al dovere ,giocando con le plus-valenze,puntando sulle sole capacità ??
> Mettiti comodo,ci vorranno 10 anni se ti va bene.
> ...



Assolutamente tutto vero.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continuerà a valere solo per le proprietà fake




 

E varrà anche per i neo-evoluti che continueranno a credere alle bugie di Berluscaroni e Gazidis.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io ho davvero paura che voglia assicurarsi che il Milan dopo di lui possa solo mangiare melma, per essere ricordato come colui dopo il quale il Milan non c’è più.
> 
> Speriamo muoia presto.
> 
> ...





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'anomalia è il Milan.
> Non esiste al mondo un club che sia nelle condizioni del Milan e cioè nella condizione di una nobile decaduta con un bilancio disastroso e fuori dal calcio che conta.
> Vuoi fare le cose per bene,ligio al dovere ,giocando con le plus-valenze,puntando sulle sole capacità ??
> Mettiti comodo,ci vorranno 10 anni se ti va bene.
> ...



Qua c' è gente che pensa che se azzecca un acquisto a 1 poi lo rivendera' a 10 e con quei 10 ci comprerà altri 2/3 giocatori del valore di 1 o 2 che rivenderanno a 100 per poi ricominciare da capo. Il tutto con livello di competitività sempre crescente.Ma spegnessero la play per favore, che non se ne può più di queste idiozie.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'anomalia è il Milan.
> Non esiste al mondo un club che sia nelle condizioni del Milan e cioè nella condizione di una nobile decaduta con un bilancio disastroso e fuori dal calcio che conta.
> Vuoi fare le cose per bene,ligio al dovere ,giocando con le plus-valenze,puntando sulle sole capacità ??
> Mettiti comodo,ci vorranno 10 anni se ti va bene.
> ...





Guarda, quasi quasi rimpiango le vedove di Berlusconi. Almeno rimpiangono 20 anni di vittorie. Ma i neo-evoluti che tifano Elliott e Gazidis dove sperano di arrivare? A mangiare sterco per altri 10 anni? Che figata. Fare la succursale dei top club che ci tratteranno da pezzenti. Nel mentre che noi ci rimettiamo in sesto gli altri club saranno intanto cresciuti più di noi col risultato che fra 10 anni le distanze dai top club saranno aumentate. 

Per risalire ci vuole uno shock economico importante e immediato. È fantascienza pensare di crescere anno dopo anno, per 10 anni, perché le altre squadre non staranno certo ferme.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Guarda, quasi quasi rimpiango le vedove di Berlusconi. Almeno rimpiangono 20 anni di vittorie. Ma i neo-evoluti che tifano Elliott e Gazidis dove sperano di arrivare? A mangiare sterco per altri 10 anni? Che figata. Fare la succursale dei top club che ci tratteranno da pezzenti. Nel mentre che noi ci rimettiamo in sesto gli altri club saranno intanto cresciuti più di noi col risultato che fra 10 anni le distanze dai top club saranno aumentate.
> 
> Per risalire ci vuole uno shock economico importante e immediato. È fantascienza pensare di crescere anno dopo anno, per 10 anni, perché le altre squadre non staranno certo ferme.



Sai cosa è successo secondo me ? Il fatto che troppo spesso abbiamo sbagliato scelte, valutazioni, mercato creando disastri nei conti ha convinto le persone che i soldi non servono, bastano le capacità. Ma anziché buttare nel cesso milioni( il risultato pratico è lo stesso) per pagare mister gazidis ( qualcuno mi spieghi la sua utilità. Pure Ibra l'ha recentemente ripudiato) perché non abbiamo messo sotto contratto un marotta?? Perché i soldi servono ma devi pure metterli nelle mani giuste.
Capacità + Risorse = ricostruzione della rosa. 
Obiettivo primario tornare in champions e poi via via aumentare il fatturato. 
Normalità Dio santo. 
Normalità.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Qua c' è gente che pensa che se azzecca un acquisto a 1 poi lo rivendera' a 10 e con quei 10 ci comprerà altri 2/3 giocatori del valore di 1 o 2 che rivenderanno a 100 per poi ricominciare da capo. Il tutto con livello di competitività sempre crescente.Ma spegnessero la play per favore, che non se ne può più di queste idiozie.



No ma siamo noi gli ignoranti secondo alcuni sbarbatelli che avranno al massimo 25 anni.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai cosa è successo secondo me ? Il fatto che troppo spesso abbiamo sbagliato scelte, valutazioni, mercato creando disastri nei conti ha convinto le persone che i soldi non servono, bastano le capacità. Ma anziché buttare nel cesso milioni( il risultato pratico è lo stesso) per pagare mister gazidis ( qualcuno mi spieghi la sua utilità. Pure Ibra l'ha recentemente ripudiato) perché non abbiamo messo sotto contratto un marotta?? Perché i soldi servono ma devi pure metterli nelle mani giuste.
> Capacità + Risorse = ricostruzione della rosa.
> Obiettivo primario tornare in champions e poi via via aumentare il fatturato.
> Normalità Dio santo.
> Normalità.



Infatti tra i bersagli dei gazziders ci sono Ibra e Maldini, due vincenti che hanno come obiettivo la vittoria. Un vocabolo che i tifosi di Elliott ripudiano, troppo volgare. Meglio galleggiare e masturbarsi con le strategie simil football manager. Peccato che la realtà sia un tantino più complicata rispetto ad un video game.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Qua c' è gente che pensa che se azzecca un acquisto a 1 poi lo rivendera' a 10 e con quei 10 ci comprerà altri 2/3 giocatori del valore di 1 o 2 che rivenderanno a 100 per poi ricominciare da capo. Il tutto con livello di competitività sempre crescente.Ma spegnessero la play per favore, che non se ne può più di queste idiozie.



Eroe !!!!


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Qua c' è gente che pensa che se azzecca un acquisto a 1 poi lo rivendera' a 10 e con quei 10 ci comprerà altri 2/3 giocatori del valore di 1 o 2 che rivenderanno a 100 per poi ricominciare da capo. Il tutto con livello di competitività sempre crescente.Ma spegnessero la play per favore, che non se ne può più di queste idiozie.



Esatto. Che poi l'ho scritto almeno 10 volte :
Se vuoi fare player trading a chi devi vendere i tuoi gioielli? 
In Italia solo Juve ed Inter sono disposte a pagare bene. 
In Francia solo il PSG. I Spagna solo Atletico real e barca. 
In Germania solo il Bayern. 
E in UK Liverpool united city Chelsea. 

Insomma per fare soldi devi cedere ad una delle 10-12 squadre più ricche al mondo.

Quindi devi essere capace di cedere uno dei 10 migliori giocatori al mondo nel proprio ruolo. 

Certo. 
Avanti con il player trading. 
E facilissimo avere uno dei 10 migliori al mondo nel proprio ruolo e il tutto abbassando il costo della rosa anno dopo anno. 

La prossima volta che becchiamo un Theo (se mai lo becchiamo) lo prenderemo a luglio e lo cedere mo subito a gennaio. 
Ma quello è la cosa che succederebbe se abbiamo culo.


----------



## Davidoff (13 Luglio 2020)

Abbiamo già visto con la Roma cosa succede al progetto plusvalenze se stecchi un mercato, cosa che prima o poi succede. La convinzione di poter vendere un giocatore forte per poi comprarne altri due mi fa una tenerezza infinita, come se il calcio fosse un'equazione lineare. Ovviamente noi lanciamo il progetto giovani proprio nel 2020, dove i poppanti di 17 anni che fanno mezza stagione buona già costano 30-40 milioni, quelli di 19 che fanno un'intera stagione ottima dai 60 in su...lo vedo proprio facile destreggiarsi in un mercato del genere.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Guarda, quasi quasi rimpiango le vedove di Berlusconi. Almeno rimpiangono 20 anni di vittorie. Ma i neo-evoluti che tifano Elliott e Gazidis dove sperano di arrivare? A mangiare sterco per altri 10 anni? Che figata. Fare la succursale dei top club che ci tratteranno da pezzenti. Nel mentre che noi ci rimettiamo in sesto gli altri club saranno intanto cresciuti più di noi col risultato che fra 10 anni le distanze dai top club saranno aumentate.
> 
> Per risalire ci vuole uno shock economico importante e immediato. È fantascienza pensare di crescere anno dopo anno, per 10 anni, perché le altre squadre non staranno certo ferme.



esatto, cioè è allucinante che ancora si debbano ribadire questi concetti dopo anni e anni. Non siamo più nelle condizioni in cui sono cresciuti di botto i fatturati delle big europee, quando lo si vorrà capire? Oggi se una società volesse entrare in questo giro, non lo può fare se non impiegandoci non meno di 10 anni. Ormai si è creato un solco assurdo con le big europee, e anche volendo, nel frattempo che noi cresciamo pian pianino, gli altri toccano fatturati ancora più elevati e ci guardano dall'alto verso il basso. Molti pensano che basta prendere due giovani buoni e fare come l'atalanta, peccato che i bergamaschi hanno impiegato diversi anni prima di arrivare dove sono adesso e sfruttando il buco lasciato da milan, inter e le romane. Altrimenti col piffero che arrivavano in champions. Ancora questo concetto non è chiaro. Le nostre competitor non faranno i nostri stessi errori, ergo se vogliamo arrivare al loro livello serve un shock come hai giustamente scritto, altrimenti cuore in pace e giochiamo con i pulcini.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Guarda, quasi quasi rimpiango le vedove di Berlusconi. Almeno rimpiangono 20 anni di vittorie. Ma i neo-evoluti che tifano Elliott e Gazidis dove sperano di arrivare? A mangiare sterco per altri 10 anni? Che figata. Fare la succursale dei top club che ci tratteranno da pezzenti. Nel mentre che noi ci rimettiamo in sesto gli altri club saranno intanto cresciuti più di noi col risultato che fra 10 anni le distanze dai top club saranno aumentate.
> 
> Per risalire ci vuole uno shock economico importante e immediato. È fantascienza pensare di crescere anno dopo anno, per 10 anni, perché le altre squadre non staranno certo ferme.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai cosa è successo secondo me ? Il fatto che troppo spesso abbiamo sbagliato scelte, valutazioni, mercato creando disastri nei conti ha convinto le persone che i soldi non servono, bastano le capacità. Ma anziché buttare nel cesso milioni( il risultato pratico è lo stesso) per pagare mister gazidis ( qualcuno mi spieghi la sua utilità. Pure Ibra l'ha recentemente ripudiato) perché non abbiamo messo sotto contratto un marotta?? Perché i soldi servono ma devi pure metterli nelle mani giuste.
> Capacità + Risorse = ricostruzione della rosa.
> Obiettivo primario tornare in champions e poi via via aumentare il fatturato.
> Normalità Dio santo.
> Normalità.





Djici ha scritto:


> Esatto. Che poi l'ho scritto almeno 10 volte :
> Se vuoi fare player trading a chi devi vendere i tuoi gioielli?
> In Italia solo Juve ed Inter sono disposte a pagare bene.
> In Francia solo il PSG. I Spagna solo Atletico real e barca.
> ...







corvorossonero ha scritto:


> esatto, cioè è allucinante che ancora si debbano ribadire questi concetti dopo anni e anni. Non siamo più nelle condizioni in cui sono cresciuti di botto i fatturati delle big europee, quando lo si vorrà capire? Oggi se una società volesse entrare in questo giro, non lo può fare se non impiegandoci non meno di 10 anni. Ormai si è creato un solco assurdo con le big europee, e anche volendo, nel frattempo che noi cresciamo pian pianino, gli altri toccano fatturati ancora più elevati e ci guardano dall'alto verso il basso. Molti pensano che basta prendere due giovani buoni e fare come l'atalanta, peccato che i bergamaschi hanno impiegato diversi anni prima di arrivare dove sono adesso e sfruttando il buco lasciato da milan, inter e le romane. Altrimenti col piffero che arrivavano in champions. Ancora questo concetto non è chiaro. Le nostre competitor non faranno i nostri stessi errori, ergo se vogliamo arrivare al loro livello serve un shock come hai giustamente scritto, altrimenti cuore in pace e giochiamo con i pulcini.





Siete perfetti. Alla nostra tifoseria è stato fatto un lavaggio del cervello impressionante. Semplicemente impressionante.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Luglio 2020)

Va bene, appurato che voi abbiate ragione e noi "non tifosi" no.

Questo shock economico non arriverà in tempi brevi? Che si fa nel frattempo? 
Si va a protestare sotto la sede? O cosa? 
Perché alternative non ne stanno. 
Altrimenti le chiacchiere stanno a zero, sono stato assente da mesi e il clima è sempre lo stesso qui, sempre a parlare di complotti, di dirigenze. Mi piacerebbe parlare di calcio e giudicare obiettivamente e coscientemente cosa succede senza star sempre a fare il piangina e a rimarcare la solita manfrina della dirigenza assente, di melma, tirchia e che non programma. È così da quasi 15 anni, SVEGLIA! Qui dentro io sono stato uno dei primi a lamentarmi, ero un ragazzino, andavo alle scuole medie, il forum era ancora su forumfree. E nonostante ci si lamenta da anni cosa cristo è cambiato? Nulla,anzi si è andati sempre peggiorando oppure si faceva un passo avanti, anche per caso, e poi due indietro. Tanto vale tifare la maglia e cercare di godersi il gioco del calcio, altrimenti ripeto andiamo a protestare. Tanto non decidiamo noi quando Elliott(o Berlusconi) venderà(perché lo farà) e non sappiamo nemmeno a chi lo farà(come è stata la prima volta) 


La minestra questa è, io tifo la maglia, tifo il Milan perché mi ha insegnato mio padre a farlo e lo faccio da 27 anni e nonostante tutto sono ancora qui e mi emoziono, nonostante tutto, dopo tanti anni ancora per quel rosso e nero insieme, per LA squadra di Milano, e non vengo a nessuno a farmi dare la patente di tifo. E mio padre mi ha insegnato che si tifa sempre che sia in B o in C o in Champions.
Altrimenti mi andrei a vedere la squadra locale che quest'anno è anche stata promossa in D.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Luglio 2020)

Sull'essere tifoso di Elliott/Gazidis poi stendiamo un velo pietoso, sono socialista tendente all'anarchia figuriamoci se posso "tifare" per qualcuno che ha affamato popoli e ucciso persone. Ma tanto dopo Berlusconi, non è cambiato molto sotto quel punto di vista. 

Semplicemente Gazidis è un esecutore e viene pagato per quello, se non vi sta bene, ripeto, andiamo a protestare. Io lo valuto per quello che fa e per le varie assurde dinamiche che la fanno da padrona negli ultimi anni. 

Personalmente credo che forse abbia azzeccato le prime due mosse della sua gestione ovvero Rangnick e Roc Nation, sono pazzo? Boh vediamo,fatto sta che i nickname me li ricordo, e tutto questo astio in caso le cose dovessero andar "malauguratamente" bene, me lo ricorderò.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Luglio 2020)

.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Il ragionier Filini e' in attesa di una velina da parte della proprietà per giustificare l' ingiustificabile. Non preoccuparti.



 mi fai morire


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Luglio 2020)

Con questa sentenza la frase “se spendi la UEFA ti squalifica” entra negli annali delle più grandi boiate di sempre. Chi aveva sale in zucca lo aveva sempre detto: questo FFP è una scusa usata da proprietà farlocche per non cacciare la grana. Al Milan serve una proprietà ricca che inietti denaro fresco, una vagonata di milioni che possano riportare il Milan in alto. Oltre alla competenza ovviamente, perchè se dai in mano i soldi in mano a Mirabelli ci compra gambioni e non campioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Scusami per tuu hai detto che con i mercati faraonici non hanno vinto nulla, come a voler dimostrare che i soldi non servono. Mica vero, e te l'ho dimostrato*. Senza quei soldi altro che Champions vinte e campionati. Sono serviti per creare la base di quelle squadre vincenti. Ecco noi abbiamo cercato di fare una cosa simile ma affidandola a 2 incompetenti purtroppo è l'abbiamo pagata. L'avevo detto ai tempi, malediremo per anni il mercato folle di mirabilia e così è stato. Adesso stiamo facendo tutt'altra roba, stiamo cercando di emulare il Lipsia o l'arsenal, attenzione perché il rischio è quello di lottare per il fondo della classifica se si sbaglia qualcosa. Non dovremo commette nemmeno mezzo errore. Per me è un rischio altissimo e che non si addice alla storia del Milan. La potremmo pagare molto cara.
> Abbiamo deciso di percorrere la strada del ridimensionamento col tentativo di rivalutarci in futuro. Pericolosissimo



Io ho detto che quando hanno solo speso senza ragionare non hanno vinto una mazza..quando hanno operato col cervello, prendendo il tecnico giusto (carletto e zizou) e innesti anche mirati (varane, casemiro) OLTRE A SPENDERE hanno vinto..


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> No, emulare chi ha fatto bene ed è riuscito a risalire. *Prendi i migliori manager e staff tecnico in Italia*, e investi per 2/3 anni. Stai tranquillo che poi veramente puoi autogestirti o quasi.



E chi sarebbero?


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quindi per primo non critichi la proprietà... Che è quella che ha scelto quei dirigenti che poi hanno preso Bonucci e Higuain...
> E per secondo dici che hanno fatto bene a non metterci altri soldi perché tanto i soldi sono spesi male.
> 
> Se avessi una società vorrei tutti tifosi come te.
> ...



Incapaci come Leo, Paolo e Zvone? E i tifosi non erano felici?
Poi scusa, ora stanno cambiando, eppure si critica uguale perché si da per scontato che Ragnick fallirà...

Ok, scusa io di solito critico DOPO il fallimento, non ho la palla di cristallo...

Sono scettico? Si...ma non decido io..


----------



## Milanlove (14 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'anomalia è il Milan.
> Non esiste al mondo un club che sia nelle condizioni del Milan e cioè nella condizione di una nobile decaduta con un bilancio disastroso e fuori dal calcio che conta.
> Vuoi fare le cose per bene,ligio al dovere ,giocando con le plus-valenze,puntando sulle sole capacità ??
> Mettiti comodo,ci vorranno 10 anni se ti va bene.
> ...


Ad oggi il Milan ha sempre speso e lo ha fatto sempre male. 
La storia dei giovani comprati a 1 e rivenduti a 10 non l'ho mai vista. Quindi non capisco i 1000999009 post di indignazione sulle plusvalenze ecc. 
Ad oggi non sono mancati i soldi, ma la competenza. Quindi non capisco i 100009999999 post di indignazione perchè mancano i soldi e il girare intorno al discorso della competenza come se non fosse un principio basilare. Ad oggi il Milan è sempre e solo stato gestito in gran parte da apprendisti del mestiere. Per evitare di parlare di questo discorso si tirano in ballo city e psg, due anomalie del calcio mondiale, due situazioni quasi impossibili da ripetere. Fine della trasmissione.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Ad oggi il Milan ha sempre speso e lo ha fatto sempre male.
> La storia dei giovani comprati a 1 e rivenduti a 10 non l'ho mai vista. Quindi non capisco i 1000999009 post di indignazione sulle plusvalenze ecc.
> Ad oggi non sono mancati i soldi, ma la competenza. Quindi non capisco i 100009999999 post di indignazione perchè mancano i soldi e il girare intorno al discorso della competenza come se non fosse un principio basilare. Ad oggi il Milan è sempre e solo stato gestito in gran parte da apprendisti del mestiere. Per evitare di parlare di questo discorso si tirano in ballo city e psg, due anomalie del calcio mondiale, due situazioni quasi impossibili da ripetere. Fine della trasmissione.



Ti ripeto : mettiti comodo , il milan se va bene lo vedrai ad alti livelli tra dieci anni.
La storia dei giovani comprati ad 1 e rivenduti a 10 sarà la dolce consuetudine dei prossimi anni.
E non facciamo per cortesia la solita confusione e non riportiamo cose non vere : nessuno parla di soldi o pretende vagonate di milioni tralasciando le capacità . NESSUNO.
Lo stesso che scrive è lo stesso che anni fa si chiedeva perchè non ci siamo fiondati su Marotta, giusto per fare un esempio.
Il milan non può scendere al livello dell'atalanta nell'abbattimento dei costi per poi tornare a fare il milan, è questo che non capiamo.
Il milan deve tornare a fare il milan uscendone da milan. E se ne esce solo con gli investimenti.
Vero, confermo quanto dici che il milan ha speso spesso male e se oggi ci troviamo in queste condizioni è anche colpa di valutazioni sbagliate, campagne acquisti sbagliate, scelte sbagliate.
Tutte mosse che hanno creato un bilancio da incubo.
Ma questo non vuol dire che da ora in poi bisogna fare il passo della formichina laboriosa e programmare una rinascita decennale.
E' questo che dobbiamo capire.
Se ne esce solo investendo e facendolo bene .
Il paragone che si fa con city e psg non è relativamente agli investimenti che si fanno, hai capito male se hai inteso questo, la discussione sul city è nata per il fatto che il fpf si presta alla grande per nascondere le magagne di proprietà farlocche che possono sbandierare una non volontà a non spendere come una regola da rispettare.
Il city ci ha insegnato che volendo si può spendere, che nessuno ha poteri per squalificarti dalle coppe e che nessuno può dettare leggi che vanno contro il vivere civile.
A proposito : qualcuno ci spieghi perchè noi ci siamo beccati l'umilizione dell'esclusione dalle coppe e lo abbiamo fatto mesti e a testa china. Ennesima pagina nera della nostra storia.
Laddove il city ha lottato con le unghie per difendere i propri diritti noi ci siamo fatti ridicolizzare.

Da oggi gazidis ha deciso di puntare SOLO sulla competenza rinunciando a un rilancio importante come meriterebbe un grande club.
Quando dico che il milan rappresenta un unicum nel panorama calcistico voglio dire che non esiste al mondo una grande squadra che versa nelle nostre condizioni.
Se proprio devo fare un parallelismo potrei paragonare il milan alla juve post calciopoli, una juve che si trovò a fine ciclo e devastata nei conti da una retrocessione in serie B.
Quella juve tornò ai vertici solo con investimenti importanti, cannando pure due campagne acquisti.
Perchè quando parti da zero ci sta che sbagli , il calcio non è una scienza esatta e le valutazioni sui calciatori si sbagliano.


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incapaci come Leo, Paolo e Zvone? E i tifosi non erano felici?
> Poi scusa, ora stanno cambiando, eppure si critica uguale perché si da per scontato che Ragnick fallirà...
> 
> Ok, scusa io di solito critico DOPO il fallimento, non ho la palla di cristallo...
> ...



Per me non erano incapaci. Nessuno dei 3.
Ma per una serie di motivi non hanno potuto fare TUTTO quello che serviva. 
Tra il poco tempo a disposizione, il cash che mancava, i giocatori che volevano assolutamente andarsene, le altre squadre che non volevano riscattare i nostri e dovevamo metterci scambi con giocatori che non erano di certo le nostre prime scelte...e infine il veto di Gazidis su età, ingaggio e cartellino. 

Io ero felicissimo di avere loro a decidere. E lo sono tutt'ora. 
Non si poteva riuscire a non sbagliare una mossa. 

L'unica cosa per cui dispiace veramente e Giampaolo. 


Ma quindi se loro NON HANNO sperperato i soldi in modo osceno, la proprietà non doveva bloccare tutto dicendo arrangiatevi.
Poteva fare di più e invece se ne sbatte di farlo. Perché a loro non interessa.

Tutta questa discussione, sia chiaro che non nasce perché arriva Rangnick. 
Ripeto à me rende molto curioso vedere il tedesco. 
Pero probabilmente non è il metodo più veloce per tornare a lottare per i primi posti.
Spalletti o lo stesso Pioli sarebbero state 2 vie più corte. 
Poi magari con loro non ci andavamo comunque.
Come hai detto nessuno ha la palla di cristallo.


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto : mettiti comodo , il milan se va bene lo vedrai ad alti livelli tra dieci anni.
> La storia dei giovani comprati ad 1 e rivenduti a 10 sarà la dolce consuetudine dei prossimi anni.
> E non facciamo per cortesia la solita confusione e non riportiamo cose non vere : nessuno parla di soldi o pretende vagonate di milioni tralasciando le capacità . NESSUNO.
> Lo stesso che scrive è lo stesso che anni fa si chiedeva perchè non ci siamo fiondati su Marotta, giusto per fare un esempio.
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me non erano incapaci. Nessuno dei 3.
> Ma per una serie di motivi non hanno potuto fare TUTTO quello che serviva.
> Tra il poco tempo a disposizione, il cash che mancava, i giocatori che volevano assolutamente andarsene, le altre squadre che non volevano riscattare i nostri e dovevamo metterci scambi con giocatori che non erano di certo le nostre prime scelte...e infine il veto di Gazidis su età, ingaggio e cartellino.
> 
> ...



Io mi arrendo fratello.
Mi vien quasi da pensare che la fase 'grandi investimenti messi un mano a scemi' sia servita a convincere un pò tutti che i soldi non servono.
E cosi ora il programma di gazidis trova consensi assurdi.
Come se le due cose non potessero e non dovessero andare di pari passo.
I danni di mirabelli ( e chi per lui) durano ancora oggi.


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io mi arrendo fratello.
> Mi vien quasi da pensare che la fase 'grandi investimenti messi un mano a scemi' sia servita a convincere un pò tutti che i soldi non servono.
> E cosi ora il programma di gazidis trova consensi assurdi.
> Come se le due cose non potessero e non dovessero andare di pari passo.
> I danni di mirabelli ( e chi per lui) durano ancora oggi.



Guarda che ti dico una cosa : L'AC MILAN e L'UNICA squadra AL MONDO dove i tifosi non vogliono spendere più soldi sul mercato. 

Unica. 

Possiamo girare tutte le squadre di tutti i paesi del mondo NON TROVERAI un solo tifoso che dice "eh si, chiaramente non dobbiamo spendere 70 mln in più, che si arrangino con quello che hanno, tanto serve solo competenza". 

Non esiste. 

I vari B&G, YL Fax&Max e Elliott Gazidis sono riusciti in una cosa fuori di ogni logica.

Chiedete ai tifosi del Ajax se la sola competenza ti porta lontano. Il miracolo ci può stare un anno. Ma la regola è poco più della mediocrità... E loro stanno in un campionato dove male che vada dal 2011 finiscono secondi...

Se per voi è normale che elliott non faccia il possibile allora tanto valeva farsi comprare da squinzi. 
Almeno avremo avuto una proprietà italiana che si sarebbe fatta vedere qualche volta allo stadio invece dei nostri usurai.


----------



## Djerry (14 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io mi arrendo fratello.
> Mi vien quasi da pensare che la fase 'grandi investimenti messi un mano a scemi' sia servita a convincere un pò tutti che i soldi non servono.
> E cosi ora il programma di gazidis trova consensi assurdi.
> Come se le due cose non potessero e non dovessero andare di pari passo.
> I danni di mirabelli ( e chi per lui) durano ancora oggi.



Ma esattamente cosa spaventa del (presunto) modello Rangnick? In dove si manifesta l'impossibilità di vincere? Che cosa terrorizza dell'idea di prendere giovani?

Il Milan, anche in clamorosa epoca di crisi come l'attuale, senza bonus delle coppe, con gli sponsor che scappano e con quasi assenti plusvalenze, riesce ancora misteriosamente a restare sopra i 200 milioni di fatturato ed intorno alle prime 20 società al mondo.
Quote che il Lipsia, anche l'attuale, ancora fatica ad avvicinare. Figuriamoci quello di qualche anno fa del primo Rangnick.

Tanto per dimostrare l'inconsistenza di certi timori, leggo spesso che si criminalizza il Borussia Dortmund come incubo da evitare, ma nessuno fa notare per esempio che lo stesso Dortmund ha appena speso tra i 25 ed i 30 milioni per Hummels (31 anni), Hazard Jr (27), Schulz (27), Alcacer (26) ed Emre Can (26).
Ma sembra sia arrivato solo Haaland (ci farebbe schifo? Criticheremmo Rangnick perché prende dalla Norvegia o dall'Austria uno a 20 milioni invece di un polacco che ha segnato per 6 mesi in Italia a 35 milioni?).

Progetto giovani o progetto Rangnick o progetto Gazidis non credo proprio voglia dire che prenderemo solo under 19 e che schiereremo solo under 23, ma vuol dire (o almeno così è stato al Lipsia) intensificare in modo capillare lo scouting e scegliere per determinate caratteristiche concentrando gli investimenti su giocatori under 25.

La differenza è che il Lipsia, col suo fatturato originario della metà del nostro in tempi di crisi, era costretta a vendere per rilanciare gli investimenti (e ciò nonostante ha tenuto tanti giocatori ancora in rosa ed è a due vittorie dalla finale di Champions).
Noi potremmo anche, se saremmo bravi, gestire la crescita in modo più conservativo.

Proprio come dici tu per dimostrare il fallimento di Galliani e Mirabelli, e spero di risollevarti un minimo l'umore, non conta la quantità di soldi messa in mano ma la competenza nelle scelte dei giocatori e nell'idea di gioco ad essi funzionale.
E se si scoprisse che Rangnick fosse bravo in questo?


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente cosa spaventa del (presunto) modello Rangnick? In dove si manifesta l'impossibilità di vincere? Che cosa terrorizza dell'idea di prendere giovani?
> 
> Il Milan, anche in clamorosa epoca di crisi come l'attuale, senza bonus delle coppe, con gli sponsor che scappano e con quasi assenti plusvalenze, riesce ancora misteriosamente a restare sopra i 200 milioni di fatturato ed intorno alle prime 20 società al mondo.
> Quote che il Lipsia, anche l'attuale, ancora fatica ad avvicinare. Figuriamoci quello di qualche anno fa del primo Rangnick.
> ...



Io ho lavorato per tanti anni nei settori giovanili e credo di parlare con cognizione di causa e sono uno che da sempre spinge per la formazione e la valorizzazione dei giovani.
La mia posizione sul progetto gazidis-rangnick è chiara : se andiamo a creare un super settore giovanili e magari andiamo a prendere in giro quelli che reputiamo i migliori under 17-16 io sono d'accordo.
Se riempiamo la squadra di leao e saele sono molto meno d'accordo.

Le parole di ieri di Maldini racchiudono il mio pensiero.
Il milan è una piazza particolare, le pressioni sono fortissime , le aspettative tante e , pur essendo una nobile decaduta, dopo juve e inter nei notiziari sportivi si parla di noi, non della roma, lazio o napoli.
San siro non è e non sarà mai uno stadio per tutti.
Io credo il milan possa tornare al livello che gli compete sono con una programmazione capace, scegliendo per bene gli uomini ma con investimenti importanti.
Se rangnick dovesse arrivare e fosse messo nelle condizioni di lavorare più o meno come fu con giampaolo io mai potrei credere alla bontà dei programmi.
Mi aspetto una rivoluzione totale del settore giovanile e, al pari, una ricostruzione della prima squadra che sia fatta con capacità ma senza integralismi che nel calcio fanno solo danni.
Basta con spot del tipo 'solo giovani', a calcio l'età non conta.
Leggo da più parti che siamo caduti in basso se siamo arrivati ad esaltarci per un 39enne e per un difensore che lo scorso anno nessuno si filava, prenderei il discorso da un altro punto di vista : pensa tu quanto eravamo scarsi se sono bastati ibra con le articolazioni arrugginite e un danese a fine carriera per dare un senso a due reparti e una banda di ragazzotti.
Ma ,mi chiedo, ibra e kjaer non sono esattamente quel tipo di profilo che gazidis schifa???
Forse la parentesi di ibra al milan è servita a sbugiardare una linea folle , demenziale e pretenziosa.
Chi capisce di calcio sa che l'apporto di ibra non si è limitato al campo e alla partita.
La classe non ha età, la mentalità vincente nemmeno.


----------



## Djerry (14 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ho lavorato per tanti anni nei settori giovanili e credo di parlare con cognizione di causa e sono uno che da sempre spinge per la formazione e la valorizzazione dei giovani.
> La mia posizione sul progetto gazidis-rangnick è chiara : se andiamo a creare un super settore giovanili e magari andiamo a prendere in giro quelli che reputiamo i migliori under 17-16 io sono d'accordo.
> Se riempiamo la squadra di leao e saele sono molto meno d'accordo.
> 
> ...



Vedi che però anche tu non hai ancora una chiara idea di come agirà Rangnick, e visualizzi tanto più da esperto del settore una linea che potrebbe rivelarsi interessante? 

Io non credo che Gazidis schifi uno o l'altro acquisto, semplicemente perché Gazidis ha una sola ed unica missione: portare il fatturato dai 200 attuali ai 400 milioni, riportare la squadra in Champions, creare attivo. A noi fa schifo tutto questo, dopo questi 10 anni surreali? Non credo.

Poi c'è il problema del percorso con cui si arriva a quel traguardo, e qui per carità ci si può dividere.

Nel merito di questi mesi di campo, per me stiamo vivendo una clamorosa sopravvalutazione dei fattori Ibra e Kjaer, come se la loro sola presenza avesse di colpo fatto giocare meglio Bennacer, Romagnoli, Kessie e soci.
Ma veramente siamo così convinti che la loro sola presenza abbia questi poteri miracolosi? E cosa distingue allora loro due da Biglia, Bonucci ed Higuain, il cui potere sciamanico da esperti con personalità non si è mai visto?

No, per me con Ibra si vedono alcune cose migliori semplicemente perché non è un peso morto come Piatek e perché nella peggiore delle ipotesi crea minaccia per le difese con la sola presenza.
No, per me con Kjaer semplicemente abbiamo un difensore più completo di Musacchio ed ovviamente Gabbia, leader occulto (pure più di Eriksen) anche nella sua Danimarca.
No, per me Bennacer e Kessie giocano meglio perché finalmente giocano in un centrocampo a due che tutti quanti diciamo essere la loro posizione ideale.
No, per me Romagnoli purtroppo continua ad essere il capitano che non vorrei ed a fare errori strutturali anche con Kjaer, così come gente come Paqueta continua a non rendere e così come Theo continua a fare disastri in fase difensiva.

Giochiamo leggermente meglio (per me nulla di trascendentale) semplicemente perché, nell'eccezionalità degli eventi e della ripresa, abbiamo trovato una configurazione in cui giocano sempre gli stessi 12-13 che hanno trovato automatismi e convinzione, oltre ad un buon standard atletico che per molte altre squadre si è rivelato un rebus fallimentare.

Ma sono esattamente le strisce che una squadra col nostro fatturato e con la nostra rosa (a meno davvero di pensare che singolarmente siamo più scarsi di Sassuolo, Parma e Verona) deve fare ed ha sempre fatto per arrivare al solito quinto, sesto o settimo posto, come Gattuso e soci. Tra una sconfitta in casa col Genoa ed un pareggio con la Spal retrocessa.
Figuriamoci poi uno come Pioli che di queste strisce nel bene e nel male ha sempre ed ovunque vissuto.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Vedi che però anche tu non hai ancora una chiara idea di come agirà Rangnick, e visualizzi tanto più da esperto del settore una linea che potrebbe rivelarsi interessante?
> 
> Io non credo che Gazidis schifi uno o l'altro acquisto, semplicemente perché Gazidis ha una sola ed unica missione: portare il fatturato dai 200 attuali ai 400 milioni, riportare la squadra in Champions, creare attivo. A noi fa schifo tutto questo, dopo questi 10 anni surreali? Non credo.
> 
> ...



Beh ovvio che le mie siano solo sensazioni, non conosco i programmi societari.

Vorrei però chiarire che io ce l'ho affatto con Rangnick, che per altro c'entra nulla, ma con gazidis semmai che reputo poco capace.
Ti vorrei far notare che nemmeno un anno fa gazidis stava lavorando a stretto contatto con Maldini e Boban, non scordiamo nemmeno le nostre tempistiche tecniche per ciò che concerne la firma di Boban, l'arrivo di Giampaolo(fine GIUGNO) e il mercato zoppicante che abbiamo allestito.
Mentre gli altri facevano mercato noi andavamo alla ricerca dei dirigenti.
Il resto è storia : il 7 ottobre salta Giampaolo (alla faccia della programmazione) ma idealmente saltano anche maldini e boban.
A dicembre gazidis inizia a flirtare con Rangnick pugnalando, di fatto, i due dirigenti coi quali avrebbe dovuto collaborare.

Sul rendimento della squadra non concordo : per me la squadra ha svoltato grazie alle sciagure di gazidis.
Si è creata una strana alchimia a milanello dove maldini,massara, pioli, ibra(tutti uscenti dal milan) e i ragazzi si sono tutti compattati contro gazidis perchè hanno trovato motivazioni extra campo ed extra calcio.
L'unica vittoria di gazidis è frutto dei suoi limiti.

E io dovrei avere fiducia in questo uomo?? Sarebbe lui l'uomo che porta il milan ai vertici??


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Luglio 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente cosa spaventa del (presunto) modello Rangnick? In dove si manifesta l'impossibilità di vincere? Che cosa terrorizza dell'idea di prendere giovani?
> 
> Il Milan, anche in clamorosa epoca di crisi come l'attuale, senza bonus delle coppe, con gli sponsor che scappano e con quasi assenti plusvalenze, riesce ancora misteriosamente a restare sopra i 200 milioni di fatturato ed intorno alle prime 20 società al mondo.
> Quote che il Lipsia, anche l'attuale, ancora fatica ad avvicinare. Figuriamoci quello di qualche anno fa del primo Rangnick.
> ...



Lascia perdere. Non so perché ciclicamente si diffondono nel forum dibattiti feroci basati sul nulla.

Nessuno conosce davvero Rangnick.
Nessuno ha mai visto giocare le sue squadre.
Nessuno ha seguito la sua carriera, cosa ha fatto a Hoffenheim e alla Red Bull.

Nessuno conosce i suoi programmi, né quelli del suo Milan.
Rangnick non ha mai detto che al Milan vuole solo ragazzini, e pure i nomi che stiamo trattando direi che lo dimostrano. Non ha mai detto che intende fare plusvalenze e basta, senza preoccuparsi dei risultati.

Nessun dirigente ha detto che il nostro modello sia il Lipsia. Anzi, giusto pochi giorni fa hanno ribadito, in conferenza, che il nostro modello è il Liverpool, lo ha detto il nostro CFO. In ogni caso pure il Lipsia è ormai un club di caratura internazionale e giocherà i quarti di CL, club costruito da zero proprio da Rangnick. 

Insomma un dibattito feroce basato sul nulla, anzi un angoscia pessimista e irrazionale, visto che col Milan indecente degli ultimi dieci anni vorrei sapere cosa abbiamo da perdere a rischiare un progetto serio affidato a persone perlomeno capaci ed esperte.


----------



## Molenko (14 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere. Non so perché ciclicamente si diffondono nel forum dibattiti feroci basati sul nulla.
> 
> Nessuno conosce davvero Rangnick.
> Nessuno ha mai visto giocare le sue squadre.
> ...



Siamo sempre lì: perché il tifoso medio vuole star lì a spippettarsi sui milioni spesi per far vedere all'amico tifoso di un'altra squadra che ce l'ha più lungo del suo. Nell'estate 2017 una grandissima parte della tifoseria non conosceva minimamente (per conoscere intendo averli visti giocare in più partite) i Musacchio, i Calhanoglu, gli Andre Silva, eppure eravamo tutti estasiati da quella campagna acquisti, andavamo in giro con le maglie di Mirabelli e Fassone, ecc. solo perché stavamo acquistando a botte di 20-30 milioni un giocatore a settimana e sui social, sulle tv e nei bar si parlava solo e soltanto di questa squadra che stava spendendo quanto se non più di City o PSG, senza poi accorgersi che l'impianto tattico aveva dei buchi clamorosi, che Conti in fase difensiva è inesistente, che Biglia va al ritmo di un 70enne, che Andre Silva non la mette neanche a morire, che Musacchio soffre qualsiasi attaccante con un minimo di massa muscolare in più della media, che Calhanoglu è mediocre ed è discontinuo come pochi.

Al tifoso basta tutto ciò e il fatto di costruire un progetto che si fonda sul dover vendere, per esigenze di bilancio, un perno della squadra o potenziale tale è visto come un incubo, quando poi se andiamo a vedere praticamente qualsiasi club di questo mondo si muove seguendo le logiche delle plusvalenze e del bilancio, persino una Juve che viene da 8 scudetti vinti e che è entrata stabilmente nelle prime 8 d'Europa.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Siamo sempre lì: perché il tifoso medio vuole star lì a spippettarsi sui milioni spesi per far vedere all'amico tifoso di un'altra squadra che ce l'ha più lungo del suo. Nell'estate 2017 una grandissima parte della tifoseria non conosceva minimamente (per conoscere intendo averli visti giocare in più partite) i Musacchio, i Calhanoglu, gli Andre Silva, eppure eravamo tutti estasiati da quella campagna acquisti, andavamo in giro con le maglie di Mirabelli e Fassone, ecc. solo perché stavamo acquistando a botte di 20-30 milioni un giocatore a settimana e sui social, sulle tv e nei bar si parlava solo e soltanto di questa squadra che stava spendendo quanto se non più di City o PSG, senza poi accorgersi che l'impianto tattico aveva dei buchi clamorosi, che Conti in fase difensiva è inesistente, che Biglia va al ritmo di un 70enne, che Andre Silva non la mette neanche a morire, che Musacchio soffre qualsiasi attaccante con un minimo di massa muscolare in più della media, che Calhanoglu è mediocre ed è discontinuo come pochi.
> 
> Al tifoso basta tutto ciò e il fatto di costruire un progetto che si fonda sul dover vendere, per esigenze di bilancio, un perno della squadra o potenziale tale è visto come un incubo, quando poi se andiamo a vedere praticamente qualsiasi club di questo mondo si muove seguendo le logiche delle plusvalenze e del bilancio, persino una Juve che viene da 8 scudetti vinti e che è entrata stabilmente nelle prime 8 d'Europa.



Questo è un atteggiamento da bimbi minkia.
Per carità, ci stanno anche tali personaggi tra i tifosi ma il discorso è un attimino più delicato e complesso.


----------



## Molenko (14 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo è un atteggiamento da bimbi minkia.
> Per carità, ci stanno anche tali personaggi tra i tifosi ma il discorso è un attimino più delicato e complesso.



Bimbiminkia? Guarda, Diavolo, che è quello che succedeva anche qui quell'anno. A nessuno importava come fossero i giocatori o se fossero adatti o meno all'idea di Montella. Sembrava che l'importante fosse solo spendere. Gli interisti, ad esempio, erano neri perché noi spendevamo e spandevamo, mentre loro andavano in giro coi Borja Valero, Vecino, Skriniar (che poi si è rivelato un grandissimo difensore) e criticavano la proprietà, non accorgendosi che stavano mettendo su una squadra complessivamente forse mediocre, ma certamente più adatta alle idee di Spalletti rispetto a quanto avessimo fatto noi con Montella.
Poi so che c'è per fortuna una parte di tifosi che si concentra più sulle questioni tecnico-tattiche, ma parliamo di una grossa minoranza.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Bimbiminkia? Guarda, Diavolo, che è quello che succedeva anche qui quell'anno. A nessuno importava come fossero i giocatori o se fossero adatti o meno all'idea di Montella. Sembrava che l'importante fosse solo spendere. Gli interisti, ad esempio, erano neri perché noi spendevamo e spandevamo, mentre loro andavano in giro coi Borja Valero, Vecino, Skriniar (che poi si è rivelato un grandissimo difensore) e criticavano la proprietà, non accorgendosi che stavano mettendo su una squadra complessivamente forse mediocre, ma certamente più adatta alle idee di Spalletti rispetto a quanto avessimo fatto noi con Montella.
> Poi so che c'è per fortuna una parte di tifosi che si concentra più sulle questioni tecnico-tattiche, ma parliamo di una grossa minoranza.



Beh siamo tifosi,ci sta che si sogni.
Il calciomercato poi è una fase calcistica-poetica per chi ama il calcio.
Volevo dire che è da bimbi minkia concentrarsi solo sulla proprietà che spende o pretendere solo che si buttino vagonate di milioni.
Il problema non è questo.
Anzi , a ben vedere le nostre rovine partono proprio col mercato di mirabelli.
Perchè rifare una squadra non è mai semplice e con le regole attuali sbagliare una campagna acquisti da 250 mln in toto o quasi vuol dire tagliarsi le gambe.
Se poi ci aggiungiamo che pure i conti pre-closing erano disastrosi direi che il quadro è da incubo.
Comunque se si fanno le cose per bene e con ambizione se ne esce, basta volerlo.
Prima bisogna volerlo, poi esserne capaci.


----------

